#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-13
<ujjain> er is toch een ubuntu dvd al direct met restricted packages?
<ujjain2> Is er een ubuntu release met restricted packages?
<rork> ujjain2: of er een officiele ubuntu release is weet ik niet, 't lijkt me niet binnen de ubuntu policy passen. Misschien moet je eens naar "Linux Mint" kijken, deze distro is op ubuntu gebasseerd en bevat direct restricted packages als flash en libdvdcss2
<ujjain2> Linux Mint lijkt ook enorm populair te zijn, maar het is strucutureel gebaseerd op Ubuntu? Dus geen fork?
<rork> 't gebruikt de repositories van ubuntu voor updates meen ik
<marinus_> hoi, vraag: ik heb in pidgin messenger bij contactpersonen alleen maar rode kruissen staan. kan ik dit wijzigen?
<marinus_> niemand
<rork> met een beetje geduld komt er wel iemand die het weet
<rork> *vast wel
<marinus_> of niet
<rork> inderdaad, maar niet iedereen kijkt elke 3 minuten in z'n IRC, dus wat geduld kan geen kwaad
<Gorash> hoe veilig is het eigenlijk om repos toe te voegen.. ik heb nu wine + gmpc repos aan het systeem toegevoegd, maar wie zegt dat deze wel 100% safe zijn
<OerH> 1 repository kan best veilig zijn, punt is, als je meerdere gebruikt, en dezelfde file word in 2 repo' s gebruikt, maar ander versie nummer, dan gaat het bijten
<OerH> las gister, over chrome, en playdep, die kunnen bijten.
<Gotiniens> mjah, je moet de persoon die de repo beheerd vertrouwen
<Gorash> ja inderdaad
<Gorash> ik las vorig jaar iets over een repos die 'gehacked' was
<Gotiniens> klopt
<Gotiniens> dat is al meerdere keren gebeurt
<Gorash> maar ik heb net even gmpc een update gegeven naar laatste versie, maar dus geen idee of die wel 100% safe is
<OerH> grote repo's zoals webupd8 zijn dan link.
<Gorash> misschien maar beter met de hand installeren
<Gotiniens> Gorash: als je weet hoe je moet compileren is dat ook een optie inderdaad
<Gotiniens> maar ik zou gewoon even een klein onderzoekje doen naar wie de repo onderhoud
<Gorash> ja compilieren deed ik eerst standaard zelf
<OerH> deze lijst is wel oke, dacht ik > http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<Gorash> maar aangezien een repos zo verrekte handig is....
<Gotiniens> OerH: again, wie zegt dat die lijst veilig is?
<misnix> sources downloaden, goed lezen, compileren :-)
<Gotiniens> Gorash: ik gebruik vaak de PPA's op launchpad, dat zijn 9 van de 10 keer PPA's die direct uit source geautomatiseerd packages bouwen
<Gorash> yeah zo heb ik het ook, ankel heb ik nu die voor wine en gmpc aanstaan, ik gooi deze er gewoon af en doe wel handmatige update
<Gorash> maar gmpc is gewoon zo'n geniale client, dan wil ik wel de latest draaien (en voor mpd hetzelfde)
<Gotiniens> gmpc heb ik wel getest, maar vond ik schijnbaar niet zo fijn...
<Gotiniens> ik gebruik ario namelijk
<Gorash> ncmpc ook fijn, ario kan me niet bekoren
<Gorash> ach kwestie van smaak ;)
<OerH> zolang het maar niet op windows lijk, vind ik het al mooi :-D
 * Gorash zit nu in zijn vmware te werken
<Gorash> ik droom van de dag dat fotosoep uitkomt voor linux
<Gotiniens> het zal met de file browser te maken hebben, mijn tags zijn zon zooi dat DB driven client niet fijn werkt...
<Gorash> je kan gewoon op directory bladeren....
<Gorash> daarom vind ik gmpc en ncmpc zo geniaal, ik heb en wil geen tags
<Gorash> ik heb gewoon 1 map, artiesten per naam, albums in deze mappen. lekker clean en simpel
<landfiets> Zijn er nog Grunnegers hier?
<jk> hmz...ik heb er 5 jaar gewoond, telt dat?
<landfiets> Neu
<landfiets> hahahaha
<OerH> alles goud ?
<landfiets> ja hoor. oal gout
<jpaulus> is er een mod online, ik heb nl een forumlogin probleem
<landfiets> nunslaughter is er wel
<jpaulus> dank landfiets
<jpaulus> nunslaughter on line?
<Nunslaughter> jpaulus: wat is het probleem?
<jpaulus> ik kan vanuit het buitenland, waar ik woon, niet meer op het Ubuntu forum komen, ik wordt als gast gebanned
<jpaulus> is er iets aan de toegang veranderd?
<Nunslaughter> kan zijn dat uw ip en/of hostname gebanned worden
<Nunslaughter> we blokkeren dagelijks meerdere ips/hostnamen uit het buitenland omwille van spammers
<jpaulus> dat denk ik dus ook, want ik kom niet eens op de home page
<Nunslaughter> ik heb dus uw hostname en ip nodig, zodat ik eens kan kijken in de banlijst
<Nunslaughter> stuur deze maar prive door, dat is misschien wat beter dan openbaar
<jpaulus> das nou juist het probleem, hoe, als ik niet in de pb kan komen?
<Brutus|> Hoi, kan iemand mij helpen met mijn geluid? het is een iets andere distro (xbmc). ik wil weten welk geluids apparaat ik moet selecteren maar ik weet niet hoe ik via de terminal kan zien welke apparaten ik heb
<Brutus|> en of ik een signaal er naar toe kan sturen om het zo te testen
<OerH> xbmc .. op welke distro ?
<Brutus|> dat is debian
<Brutus|> xbmc heeft een live cd met installatie net zoals ubuntu dat heeft
<Brutus|> staat al een jaar zo geinstalleerd zonder updates en ineens doet mijn geluid het niet meer
<Brutus|> geluid kan via HDMI, optisch of via 3.5mm gaan, maakt niet uit alles zit aangesloten
<OerH> hmm terminal: alsamixer ?
<OerH> zonder ?
<Brutus|> alles staat hoog op HDA ATI SB
<Brutus|> chip: realtek alc889a
<OerH> spdif ook ?
<Brutus|> staat geen spdif tussen
<OerH> selecteer output, links boven je geluidkaart, en mischien venter maximaliseren, er kunnnen veel items staan
<OerH> *venster
<Brutus|> venster?
<OerH> terminal ?
<Brutus|> ja
<Brutus|> http://pastebin.com/V9Jz00QD
<OerH> ik weet niet hoe je deze device-problemen op kan lossen :(
<OerH> er is wel een #xbmc-linux channel.
<Brutus|> ah ok
<Brutus|> zal daar eens buurten
<Brutus|> dank je voor de hulp
<OerH> of een slim iemand die meeleest ..
<OerH> blijf ook gewoon hier hangen, Brutus
<Brutus|> ja zal ik doen :)
<rork> Brutus|: als je alsaconf hebt kun je daarmee ook je geluidskaart instellen
<Brutus|> rork: ja, alleen heb ik nog geen geluid. ik krijg het niet aan de praa
<Brutus|> alles staat op maximaal in alsamixer
<Brutus|> niks is gemute
<OerH> lijkt op deze problems ? >> http://forum.xbmcfreak.nl/topic/dual-sound-hdmioptical
<Brutus|> OerH: niet echt eigenlijk
<Brutus|> of ik lees het geheel verkeerd
<Brutus|> het werkte perfect voor iets van een jaar, maar nu ineens niet meer
<freddy> goedeavond van freddy
<Gotiniens> goedenavond van mij terug
<OerH> :-)
<Guest5521> een beetje nieuw hier en ook met ubunto
<Guest5521> ubuntu bedoel ik
 * Gotiniens vraagt zich af waarom die type fout zo vaak wordt gemaakt
<Guest5521> tja raar misschien dat dat uen o dicht bij elkaar zitten
<OerH> goed zo. hoever bent u met installatie ? multimedia compleet ?
<Guest5521> nou 1 avond aan het etteren geweest met internet toegang , dacht dat het aan UPC lag
<Guest5521> omdat ik een MAC adres moest weten
<Guest5521> dat lukte niet
<Guest5521> maar ik kreeg een helder moment , alle pc ,s in huis werkte goed
<Guest5521> heb de volgende dag de kaart van de kabel verwisseld)netwerkkaaart geloof ik
<Guest5521> en toen werkte alles gelijk
<OerH> netjes.
<OerH> een geactiveerde kaart pakken.
<Guest5521> wat is dat
<Gotiniens> wat jij hebt gedaan :P
<OerH> een netwerk kaart waar het MAC adres al van bekend is.
<OerH> idd
<Guest5521> o ok . nee misschien gaat het automatisch via net aansluiting
<Guest5521> niks bijzonders gedaan
<OerH> klopt, automatisch dhcp werkt dan netjes :-)
<Guest5521> niets meer hoeven te doen
<Guest5521> het enige nu nog is het keyboard
<Gotiniens> alsin muziek keyboard?
<Guest5521> alles onder shhift werkt niet
<OerH> toetsenbord veranderen kan in systeem > beheer > toetsenbord ~ meestal is het US international  with dead keys
<Guest5521> mail dingen kan ik dus nog niet instellen , et , % etc
<Guest5521> sommige zijn er wel maarop de verkeerde plaats
<Gotiniens> doe wat oer zei
<Gotiniens> en het zal kloppen
<Guest5521> moet ik gewoon zijn naam aanklikken
<Guest5521> sorrie ik heb geen vraagteken
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> toetsenbord veranderen kan in systeem > beheer > toetsenbord ~ meestal is het US international  with dead keys
<OerH> bovenste panel : syteem > beheer > toetsenbord
<Guest5521> Ja moet US zijn toch
<OerH> daar kan je het ook gelijk testen of het klopt
<Guest5521> ok zal het nog eens proberen ,
<Guest5521> moet wel zeggen dat ik het verassend makkelijk vind werken allemaal
<Guest5521> ben niet zo,n pc freak
<OerH> neem je tijd om de menu's te verkennen.
<Guest5521> eigenlijk Mac liefhebber
<OerH> heb je multimedia compleet? > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<OerH> flash java codex en wat tools, lettertypes etc
<OerH> oeps codex is wat anders >> codecs :-D
<Guest5521> ben ik nog niet aan toegekomen , alleen maar proberen dat keyboard in orde te krijgen
<Guest5521> ik heb in beheer geen toetsenbord
<Guest5521> wel in voorkeuren
<OerH> dat is 'm
<Guest5521> kan dat niet meer vinden waar je in USA etc kan veranderen
<OerH> 2e tab
<OerH> toevoegen ?
<Guest5521> ik weet wel ,ik had linux starter geinstalleerd via cd ,linux starter , ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala
<Guest5521> daar had ik toetsenboard instelling wel in , maar naar de updat niet meer ,lijkt
<OerH> land verenigde staten
<OerH> varianten usa international met dode toetsen
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-14
<Alex__> hoi, mijn download in firefox blijft hangen omdat er te weinig schijfruimte is, maar nu heb ik ruimte vrij gemaakt, maar nu kan ik de download niet meer annuleren..
<ubunthero> dan is je ruimte probleem toch opgelost?
<ubunthero> wanneer je download klaar is verwijder je hem ?
<Alex__> ja maar hij gaat niet verder
<Alex__> en ik kan hem ook niet annuleren
<Alex__> 24 seconde resterend..
<commodoor> staat die er ook tussen nadat je firefox opnieuw hebt gestart?
<Alex__> dan ben ik al me tabbladen kwijt
<Alex__> maar ik geloof het wel
<Alex__> is me vroeger wel eens eerder overkome
<Alex__> is me vroeger wel eens eerder overkomen
<makesabe> goedemiddag, weet iemand hoe ik mijn uitschakel knopje weer terug krijg? op het beeldschem
<makesabe> er staat o
<makesabe> er staat alleen nog maar de datum en tijd terwijl er rechts van ook de uitschakel/herstart mogelijkheid zou moeten staan
<commodoor> bedoel je op panneel?
<commodoor> doe rechter muisknop op je paneel
<commodoor> dan toevoegen aan paneel
<commodoor> je krijgt nu een scherm te zien, rechts boven zoek naar melding-applet-sessie
<commodoor> doe die toevoegen
<makesabe> ja daar is die weer! Dank je commodoor!
<commodoor> no proble, ;)
<Alex__> Goedendag
<Alex__> XS4all gebruikt squirrelmail?
<Alex__> dat hoorde ik hier eerst
<Alex__> zijn er nog meer clients zoals roundcube met klikken en slepen?
<commodoor> ik heb nooit webmail van xs4all gebruikt
<Alex__> lol
<Alex__> welke webmail gebruik je dan?
<commodoor> ik heb gewoon thunderbird :P
<Alex__> :(
<commodoor> maar webmail van xs4all ziet veel beter uit dan standaard squirrlemail
<commodoor> roundcube vond ik persoonlijk het beste
<Alex__> Ik ook
<Alex__> hccnet heeft ook squirrelmail
<Alex__> Ik heb een probleem, als ik squirrelmail wil installeren zegt hij: Run config/conf.pl from the command line. Use the D option to load
<commodoor> dit staat in het guide: Run config/conf.pl from the command line. Use the D option to load predefined options for specific IMAP servers, and edit at least the Server Settings and General Options (datadir).
<commodoor> heb je conf.pl uitgevoerd vanuit je terminal?
<Alex__> ik heb geen terminal
<Alex__> shared hosting..
<jk> shared hosting? dan zou het me enorm verbazen als je daar dingen als squirrelmail aan de praat kunt krijgen
<Alex__> mwah
<Alex__> roundcube lukte ook
<jk> en dat je provider dat toelaat
<jk> hmm
<Alex__> gewoon alles in die webdir pleuren
<Alex__> en dan naar de mailserver toewijzen
<Alex__> van het domein
<Alex__> en bij roundcube doe je dan een installatiewizard
<jk> mja doet imap natuurlijk...hmm...
<Alex__> imap regelt de mail
<Alex__> ik regel de client
<Alex__> maar aangezien ik geen commandline heb kan ik de config niet maken
<Alex__> en omdat ik de config niet kan maken kan ik geen webmail gebruiken
<Alex__> :(
<Alex__> iemand een suggestie?
<commodoor> sorry mijn verbinding verbrak :(
<Alex__> iemand een suggestie?
<Alex__> [12:55] <Alex__> en omdat ik de config niet kan maken kan ik geen webmail gebruiken
<Alex__> [12:52] <Alex__> imap regelt de mail [12:52] <Alex__> ik regel de client
<Alex__> oh brb
<commodoor> kun je niet gebruik maken zoals groupoffice
<commodoor> http://www.group-office.com/
<Gorash> zijn weer lekker bezig: Pedofielenwebsite Martijn.org is plat na een oproep om de site te Ddossen. Dit nadat bekend werd dat pedofielen op de website vonden dat misbruik pas erg werd omdat de media er een hype van maakten
<Gorash> --- martijn.org ping statistics ---
<Gorash> 42 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 41328ms
<Gorash> nou ja, 100% loss, die ligt er dus echt uit
<OerH> kan alleen in nl, zo'n pedo clup ...
<Gorash> ping -s 65000 <adr> werkt goed ;)
<Gorash> volgens mij kan je met een paar redelijke hosts al een site platleggen of heb ik dat verkeerd?
<OerH> niemand krijgt hier voorrang bij woningbouw, zwangere vrouwen niet , gehandicapten niet ... pedo's wel, als ze beweren dat ze achterna gezeten worden
<Gorash> (ben het niet van plan hoor maar vraag het me dus af)
<Brutus|> met 1 redelijke host kun je zo een site platgooien
<Brutus|> ligt er aan welke site
<Gorash> ik las gister dat de porno die die kerel heeft allemaal versleuteld was
<OerH> Gorash, zijn data is ontlsleuteld
<Gorash> veroordeling is toch moeilijk.. ze noemden hem 'beveiligingsexpert" lol
<OerH> en hij is eerder gepakt, want toen konden ze ook alles lezen
<Gorash> echt?
<Brutus|> als je een dikke server hebt in een datacenter met een gigabit lijn voor upload dan kan je zo een paar sites platgooien
<OerH> ja hij is eerder gepakt, politie houd hun muil
<Brutus|> hij was beveiligingsexpert mbt encryptie
<Gorash> het was toch met een 256bit key?
<OerH> niks onbesproken gedrag :(
<OerH> 28 leters pass
<Gorash> ja dat is NL helaas
<Gorash> ahh ok!
<Brutus|> als ze die van hem kunnen kraken, waarom niet de aes256 van wikileaks niet?
<OerH> maar ik zeg nu maar liever niets, want anders heb ik 'het' zo gedaan :p
<Gorash> ik had vorig jaar de baas van de mesdag kliniek op spreekuur
<Brutus|> daar hebben we meer aan
<OerH> wiki aes is ook al gekraakt
<Gorash> ehh brutus
<Gorash> niet mogelijk.....
<OerH> ze weten al over de 'gif-pil'
<Brutus|> niet?
<OerH> ja
<Gorash> dan is er geen goede sleutel gebruikt
<Gorash> 256-bit met goede key = onkraakbaar atm
<OerH> israel was 1e, amerika 2, en rusland is nog bezig
<OerH> aes is lek, rar is lek hahaha
<Gorash> tenminste, lees het artikel op tweakers.net eens
<Gorash> dat is wat ik er van weet
<Gorash> lekker dan :P
<Gorash> maar het zijn overheden die dat gedaan hebben!? die weten dus wat er in staat.. handig ;)
<OerH> skype lijkt me dus ook af te luisteren ..
<commodoor> werdt er neit aan skype gevraagd voor een backdoor, door de amerikaane overheid?
<OerH> ja, ook.
<OerH> maar alle encryptie is leuk, 1 keylogger en je bent kansloos
<commodoor> haha klopt
<OerH> nep-sisco hardware uit china .. logitech kloon met aangepaste transmitter ..
<commodoor> bedoel je niet cisco?
<Alex__> waarom doen ze dat?
<OerH> allee, cicso idd. niet van echt te onderscheiden, behalve door wegen
<OerH> maar gelukkig komt TOR terug in de repository's ...
<commodoor> dat is fijn
<OerH> maar is het zo bijzonder, die AES is al bekend sinds augustus ..
<Alex__> AES?
<OerH> AES = versleuteling, Alex__
<beginnemetprogra> hoi iedereen
<OerH> :-)
<commodoor> Hoi
<beginnemetprogra> weet iemand hoe ik kan leren programeren
<beginnemetprogra> in ubuntu
<beginnemetprogra> kleine programmatjes wil ik leren maken
<commodoor> in welke taal wil je programmeren?
<beginnemetprogra> welke is handig om te leren
<beginnemetprogra> ben wel niet ervaren in programeren
<beginnemetprogra> vroeger maakte ik in windows in vbs maar daar ken ik niets meer van
<OerH> mijn eerste oefening was een .conky script.
<commodoor> als je mij vraagt raad ik je aan om java of c++ te leren. maar dat is wat geavanceerd programmeren misschien kun je met iets simpels beginnen html en php
<beginnemetprogra> html php css javascript kan ik allemaal (:
<beginnemetprogra> html al sinds men 9
<beginnemetprogra> nu ben ik 13
<commodoor> http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial.html
<commodoor> dan is misschien dit wat
<commodoor> ik gebruik twee IDE voor linux: eclipse en Netbeans
<beginnemetprogra> k heb je daar een ontwikkel omgeving voor nadig
<commodoor> voor c/c++ kun je netbeans gebruiken
<beginnemetprogra> is dat te vinden in ubuntu software centrum
<commodoor> ja
<beginnemetprogra> k dankje
<commodoor> zoek naar netbeans
<beginnemetprogra> kzal dan boek c++ ook halen in de bib
<beginnemetprogra> gevonden
<commodoor> als je netbeans opent moet je eerst wel c plugin ook installeren
<commodoor> dat kun je in netbeans zelf doen
<beginnemetprogra> no problem al ben ik maar 13 basis van ubuntu kan ik  wel
<commodoor> goed bezig voor een 13 jarige ;)
<beginnemetprogra> dankje
<beginnemetprogra> ben enige die ik in echt ken die met linux werkt$
<beginnemetprogra> ):
<commodoor> ja het zijn er niet veel, vooral niet in jou leeftijdsgroep :D
<Ronnie> beginnemetprogra: Je kunt ook Python gaan leren (is een van de gemakkelijkste programmeer talen, en wordt bijna net zoveel als C++ gebruikt binnen Ubuntu).
<Ronnie> Alhoewel C++ ook een zeer goede keus is, maar de drempel is een stuk hogen
<Ronnie> hoger*
<beginnemetprogra> bwo kan wel aan denk ik
<beginnemetprogra> kon ook op men 9 html css en javascript
<beginnemetprogra> dan kan ik denk ik nu wel c++ leren mischien dak binne 3 4 jaar kan
<beginnemetprogra> programeren leer je niet op een dag maan jaar
<commodoor> perl is ook een leuke lijkt veel op php, maar echt programma's mee maken kan niet. perl is handig om acties te automatiseren in linux
<beginnemetprogra> ja wil eigelijk beginnen met kleine simpele programatjes te maken
<beginnemetprogra> mischien dak rond men 18 dan beetje deftig can programeren
<beginnemetprogra> oke ik open netbeans
<Ronnie> voor kleine simpele programma's kun je beter (naar mijn mening) gaan voor script talen (perl of python)
<commodoor> als je zo blijft doorgaan moet het geen probleem zijn
<Ronnie> zelf gebruik ik veel python met eclipse als IDE
<Ronnie> commodoor: kijk eens een paar beginners tutorials door, en krijg een gevoel welke taal het beste bij jou past
<commodoor> ik werk zelf met perl
<beginnemetprogra> ik ben ee plugin aant instalere
<OerH> probeer eens de UT3 engine te porten :-)
<beginnemetprogra> alvast bedankt iedereen
<Ronnie> OerH +1 ;)
<beginnemetprogra> als ik tenminste ooit in richting informatica graak
<Ronnie> commodoor: wordt perl nog veel gebruikt binnen de Ubuntu community?
<beginnemetprogra> men frans is echt zo slecht
<commodoor> nee niet echt, python wordt veel gebruikt. maar ik moet veel onderzoeken doen op harde schijven/database/tekst documenten en daar gebruik ik perl voor
<beginnemetprogra> kmoe weg
<Ronnie> de enige frans die ik kende op mijn 13e, was mijn oom ;)
<Ronnie> beginnemetprogra: succes met leren
<commodoor> succes
<Shreyas> yoo
<Shreyas> someone available for some installation hellp ?
<Shreyas> cant get ubuntu on my vaio netbook
<Shreyas> skiwi
<OerH> dit is het nederlandse support irc voor ubuntu :-)
<josspyker> hij gebruikt een nl ip adres OerH
<josspyker> probeer te telnetten naar een speedtouch 780 experia van kpn, weet jij misschien een username en ww?
<josspyker> zit al te zoeken, maar volgens mij heeft kpn de mogelijkheid tot inloggen eruit gehaald
<OerH> is dat niet dezelfde als je router-connectie-pass ? hier was dat kpn1:kpn1 ..
<josspyker> nee, dat is hem niet helaas
<OerH> Username: rootuser Password: su  ??
<josspyker> heb jj ook die experia?
<OerH> >> http://kpn.gebruikers.eu/forum/viewthread.php?thread_id=75
<OerH> nope, een andere speedtouch
<OerH> maar die pass kom ik nu 3x tegen, via google..
<OerH> als je geen toegang krijgt, moet je hem 'kraken' d.w.z. handmatig veranderen > http://www.numloq.nl/node/108
<josspyker> ja, ik weet het, maar ik ga toch weg bij kpn, wat een k.t bedrijf is dat
<Shreyas> iemand die weet hoe het zit met usb installatie en netbook ? hij blijft vastlopen in het beginscherm bij de boot
<Shreyas> op de pc doet ie het normaal
<OerH> welke vaio heb je ?
<Shreyas> die netbook
<Shreyas> vpcm13m1e
<Shreyas> heb gister voor t eerst linux geinstalleer en wil em nou op al mn systemen hebbe :D
<Shreyas> linux' Tha Shit :D
<OerH> gebruik je netbook edition voor je netbook, of de standaard ubuntu/gnome ?
<Shreyas> nee heb ze alle2 geprobeerd
<Shreyas> kan em ook niet installere in windows voor als k em ernaast wil, want de virtuele drive pakt ie natuurlijk niewt bij de boot :'(
<misnix> josspyker, is het niet admin, admin?
<Shreyas> of user, user
<commodoor> admin, ww leeg?
<josspyker> misnix, Shreyas commodoor ,allemaal geprobeerd
<misnix> josspyker,  Administrator, blank?
<commodoor> probeer eens  gebruiker: Administrator en ww leeg
<josspyker> in ieder geval zit er sowieso geen root account in dat ding en zoals OerH al aangaf wordt dat hacken
<misnix> ;p
<josspyker> ook geprobeerd
<Shreyas> blanc/blanco
<josspyker> nope
<commodoor> succes dan :P
<josspyker> thanks
<OerH> nee, rootuser is uitgeschakeld, dat kwam ik ook meer tegen :(
<Shreyas> gooiem/tegendemuur
<OerH> maar die vaio, die heeft een Intel GMA 3150 .. zou moeten werken.
<josspyker> dat kwam ook al in mij op Shreyas ,lol
<Shreyas> hahahahah
<Shreyas> jah
<Shreyas> daarom
<Shreyas> begrijp t ook nie
<misnix> josspyker, Hij is te klein ok als theetafel te dienen. ;-)
<misnix> om
<josspyker> inderdaad
<Shreyas> maar bij het bootscherm zit ie al vast, maar dezelfde installatie werkt wel gewoon op mn 64b pc endaarna die 64b versie erop gegooid en die deed het ook gewoon
<commodoor> Shreyas, welke versie 32Bit of 64Bit?
<josspyker> en ik wil niks meer te maken hebben met kpn
<Shreyas> op de vaio 32
<Shreyas> 32 netbook edition
<OerH> for Intel GMA 3150 you'll need kernel 2.6.32 ..
<OerH> gebruik je 10.10 ?
<Shreyas> yup
<Shreyas> kernel  ?
<Shreyas> how will i get that ?
<Shreyas> i dont think im as far as you guys
<Shreyas> my knowledge is 'beperkt'
<Shreyas> :D
<commodoor> kernel is de hart van ubuntu en die zit er altijd in
<Shreyas> ok ok
<OerH> dan maar de 64 bit draaien, als dat wel werkt ..
<commodoor> er waren paar personen waar 32bit niet werkte en 64bit wel. dus proberen kan geen kwaad
<OerH> ik weet niet, als je direct installeerd, of je dan ook dit probleem hebt.
<commodoor> wat bedoel je met direct installeren?
<OerH> niet de live modus :-)
<Shreyas> jah via usb ?
<Shreyas> k probeer de 64 wel
<commodoor> oh :P nou je hebt grote kans dat het dan ook niet werkt
<OerH> prutsen met de xswat ppa > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<commodoor> altijd link maar heb die ook :P
<Shreyas> tnq
<efaydian> iemand bekend met de .desktop file om je loginwindow te editen?
<Gio> eey ;)
<OerH> efaydian, er is een tooltje om dat te doen > http://ubuntuguide.net/manage-login-interfacegdm-theme-in-new-gnome-with-gdm2setup
<Guest65880> i have 1 little question
<OerH> en een handmatige manier, om de selector op te starten, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<efaydian> ik draai 10.10
<efaydian> E: Unable to locate package python-gdm2setup
<commandoline> efaydian: wat probeerde je te doen?
<OerH> ubuntu tweak kan het ook veranderen.
<JVB> Ik heb een outlook.pst bestand van een windows-pc en op een ubuntu pc wil ik de emails plaatsen in een of ander emailprogramma
<JVB> hoe kan je dit best doen ?
<efaydian> kan het niet OerH  heb ik al geprobeerd
<OerH> JVB, importeren ?
<JVB> met wat naar wat ?
<JVB> met welk programma in ubuntu kan je een pst bestand importeren ?
<commandoline> efaydian: heb je wel de PPA toegevoegd?
<LBo> Hier staat iets over thunderbird: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Import_.pst_files
<OerH> elk fatsoenlijk mailprogramma kan importeren
<sultan> met evolution is dat makkelijk te doen
<commandoline> OerH: .pst gaat lastig in Ubuntu
<OerH> commandoline, ik heb het net zelf geprobeerd, er is idd geen maverick package :(
<JVB> ik denk het ook
<JVB> oerh : Thunderbird kan geen pst bestand imporeteren
<JVB> importeren bedoel ik
<commandoline> JVB: Wel als je thunderbird naast Outlook ( dus onder windows )  installeert
<sultan> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/outlook-pst-file-importeren-in-evolution-of-thunderbird-met-readpst/
<JVB> juist
<JVB> en dat is het probleem
<JVB> ik heb nl Outlook niet
<sultan> is heel goed te doen.
<efaydian> commandoline, ja
<sultan> heb je ook niet nodig, als je de .pst file maar hebt
<JVB> sultan : dan kan als je outook op je pc hebt staan
<commandoline> efaydian: ook sudo apt-get update?
<efaydian> yes sir :]
<JVB> maar ik werk met een ubuntu pc hier
<efaydian> hele terminal screen gecopied/paste
<OerH> efaydian, ubuntu tweak kan het ook veranderen :-)
<efaydian> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main Sources
<efaydian>   404  Not Found
<efaydian> OerH, dat heb ik geprobeerd, maar dat doet die niet
<efaydian> draai 10.10 en daar hebben ze nu de loginwindow anders gedaan
<efaydian> voorheen kon je hem editen geloof ik met login window
<commandoline> efaydian: Wat OerH bedoelt, is dat Ubuntu Tweak die ppa weer op non-actief kan hebben gezet blijkbaar. ( Tenminste, dat maak ik eruit op? )
<OerH> nee, ubuntu tweak heeft zelf ook een gdm login manager
<OerH> achtergrond, en logo veranderen.
<efaydian> ja, alleen niet in 10.10
<commandoline> OerH: OK, op die manier...
<efaydian> achtergrond wel, en logo ook.
<efaydian> maar niet de greeter
<commandoline> Dit verklaart het denk ik:
<efaydian> LoginWindow zelf
<commandoline> op https://launchpad.net/~gdm2setup/+archive/gdm2setup staat geen package voor maverick
<OerH> greeter ?
<efaydian> ja, dat is je login/passwd screen
<efaydian> afijn, ik ga even met mn dochter spelen :) hopelijk spreek ik jullie later op de dag nog :)
<efaydian> ttyl
<OerH> :-)
<efaydian> http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en#choosersection
<efaydian> vanaf 5.5
<efaydian> kijken jullie daar s naar als jullie tijd hebben
<efaydian> hopelijk snappen jullie t wel :)
<efaydian> doei!
<Shreyas> iemand bekend met ubuntu netbook installatie ?
<Shreyas> of ubuntu remix ?
<Shreyas> 10.04/10.10
<OerH> wat wil je weten, Shreyas ?
<Shreyas> of die remix versie wel een goeie is om op mn vaio te installeren
<Shreyas> heb ook een andere netbook versie ged/l
<OerH> probeer hem als live-usb /
<OerH> ?
<Shreyas> jah, ga k zo doen, maar k moet die usb op fat32 zien te krijge
<Shreyas> staat nu op fat :S
<Shreyas> en formatteren als bootable, of dat maakt ie em zelf ? als k er een live usb van maak ?
<Shreyas> anyways, hij boot wel, alleen blijft hangen
<OerH> fat16/32 is beiden goed
<OerH> unetbootin, of de ingebouwde tool, maakt hem zelf bootable
<Shreyas> jmmr dat ze nie zo n linux winkel hebbe ofzo
<Shreyas> ik heb em van http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<OerH> je bedoelt zoiets ? > http://www.freedomtoaster.org/
<OerH> usb of dvd/cd erin, en kiezen maar :p
<Shreyas> hahahahah
<Shreyas> ooh shit
<Shreyas> dies wel gruw ouwe
<Shreyas> tnx 4 the info
<Shreyas> ff smoke
<OerH> jups, met zelf bouw handleiding
<haYnguy> hoi
<haYnguy> waar kan ik Nederlands leren?
<commodoor> in duitsland
<haYnguy> :D
<haYnguy> ik wil nederlands leren :D
<haYnguy> maar hij is moeilijk te leren
<JanC> haYnguy: als je in het Nederlands wil chatten is er #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<haYnguy> JanC: danke je
<awsome1234> exit
<JVB> met welk programma kan je met ubuntu muziek downloaden nu Limewire zo goed als dood is ?
<OerH> haha
<OerH> sjorrie, schoot in de lach
<OerH> je hebt ubuntu one music store :-)
<JVB> hoe kan je haha installeren ?    :)
<OerH> en met een beetje zoeken vind je artiesten die gratis hun nummerkes delen
<OerH> meestal via bittorent
<OerH> maar uhm
<OerH> limewire, daar was toch zoń nette client voor, frostwire ?
<OerH> doetdiehetookniet ?
<JVB> Limewire heeft juridische problemen, net zoals Kazaa voorheen
<OerH> jammer zeg, voor die artiesten die hun muziek gratis willen aanbieden
<ruliezz> hoi hoi
<ruliezz> ik krijg steeds een meldig met apt-get
<ruliezz> u wilt waarschijnlijk apt-get -f install doen
<ruliezz> maar dat wil ik helemaal niet
<JVB> dus niet
<ruliezz> ik kan niks meer met apt-get installeren
<ruliezz> hoe zorg je dat hij weer normaal wordt
<OerH> die -f install, lost iets op wat nu kaput is.
<ruliezz> ja dat wil dus niet
<ruliezz> ook error
<OerH> sudo ervoor ?
<RawChid> Wat is de melding?
<Aqua> ik heb een probleem met mijn keyboard in ubuntu. Help!
<ruliezz> fout bij afhandelen
<ruliezz> hij kan een deb bestand niet afhandelen
<ruliezz> error code 1
<RawChid> ruliezz: het helpt beter als je de melding kopieert
<ruliezz> sorry, is op andere computer
<RawChid> Of in pastebin zet als het veel regels zijn.
<OerH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<OerH> wat is je probleem Aqua
<Aqua> OerH, enkele van mijn speciale keys werken niet
<OerH> laptop ?
<Aqua> nee
<Aqua> usb keyboard
<ruliezz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543773
<Aqua> Microsoft Digital Media Keyboard 3000
<Aqua> sommige werken wel en de keycode kan ik ook zien in xev
<Aqua> bij een paar andere, helemaal niks, precies alsof het systeem niet eens merkt of ik een toets indruk
<ruliezz> snap?
<RawChid> ruliezz: je probeert "handmatig" een deb bestand te installeren?
<ruliezz> nee, ik weet niet meer
<OerH> welk toetsenbord is er geselecteerd in systeem > voorkeuren > toetsenbord
<ruliezz> was al tijdje terug
<ruliezz> nu weer eens achter gezeten
<OerH> ik zie alleen de ms 2000 in list ..
<ruliezz> miss wel zelf geinstalleert
<ruliezz> miss ook wel via app store
<tittn> hall
<tittn> o
<Aqua> OerH, toetsenbord staat daar niet vermeldt, alleen indeling en zo van die zaken
<ruliezz> kun je die dingen niet verwijderen?
<ruliezz> gewoon schone lij?
<ruliezz> lei*
<Aqua> maar in dmesg kan ik wel zien dat hij het effectief herkent als "Microsoft Digital Media Keyboard"
<RawChid> ruliezz, dat lijkt me wel verstandig ja
<Aqua> [    2.177561] generic-usb 0003:045E:0730.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Keyboard 3000] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2.4/input0
<ruliezz> hoe dan
<tittn> kan iemand mij helpen ik kan mijn microfoon niet meer vinden van mijn laptop in laatste ubuntu nadat ik een usb headset er heb op aangesloten :(
<OerH> Aqua, ik lees net deze bugreport > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/636311/comments/58
<Aqua> de module die waarschijnlijk zorgt voor de keyboard interactie is deze denk ik :
<Aqua> [    2.191947] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
<Aqua> [    2.191948] usbhid: USB HID core driver
<OerH> wat gebeurt er als je die usb eruit trekt, en ander poortje terug stopt ?
<OerH> en werken die toetsen wel onder ander OS ?
<ruliezz> ik kom zo weer terug op de chat
<ruliezz> ik moet ff naar een andere locatie
<RawChid> ruliezz: dat pakket awn-applet verwijderen?
<ruliezz> om op te passen :)
<RawChid> Oke, pas maar op dan :P
<Aqua> OerH, die bug was ik ook al tegengekomen, maar mijn toetsenbord werkt goed, het zijn enkel die paar toetsen die gewoon niet werken
<Aqua> toetsenbord werkt normaal onder windows
<ruliezz> haha
<ruliezz> op kinderen :)
<ruliezz> nou tot zo
<RawChid> Later
<OerH> ok, dat is uitgesloten dus
<OerH> welke binding hebben diet toetsen ?
<OerH> of, wat zouden ze moeten doen :P
<Aqua> toetsenbord inpluggen in ander usb poort maakt geen verschil
<Aqua> het zijn 5 toetsen
<Aqua> genummerd 1 tot 5
<Aqua> in windows 7 openen die de eerste 5 applicaties die onderaan in de taakbalk staan afgebeeld
<Aqua> maar je kan die customizen zoal je wil
<Aqua> in linux kan ik die niet toewijzen, als ik op die toetsen druk, krijg ik geen keycode te zien in xev
<Aqua> dat is wel het geval voor andere speciale toetsen, zoals home, mail, volume, ...
<OerH> oke ik zie ze > http://www.apeshop.com.au/images/computers_it/Accessories/Keyboards/MICROSOFT/MS%28MST8485%29.jpg
<Aqua> ja, idd :)
<Aqua> dat zijn ze
<OerH> hmm je zou verwachten dat je dan erbij zouden staan, <undefined1> ofzo
<Aqua> wel een prachtig toetsenbordje voor de rest, typt vrij vlotjes
<Aqua> Oerh, ja, idd, zo heb ik het altijd gedaan met mijn laptop, daar krijg ik altijd voor elke toets een keycode terug
<Aqua> maar niet met dit toetsenbord
<OerH> vul een bugreport in.
<Aqua> op zich geen ramp, maar moet op 1 of andere manier toch mogelijk zijn
<Aqua> OerH, ok, zal niks anders opzitten zeker?
<Aqua> tenzij iemand anders nog suggesties heeft ?
<OerH> ik ben nog aan het googlen .. maar dat zul je zelf ook wel gedaan hebben.
<Aqua> OerH, ja, maar niks nuttig gevonden
<Aqua> in ieder geval, toch bedankt voor je hulp
<OerH> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/636311
<OerH> kan het de special keys <> muis probleem zijn ?
<Aqua> zelfde bug als daarstraks
<Aqua> heb ik niet aan de hand, geen probleem met muis
<Aqua> toetsenbord en muis werken normaal, ook na induwen van speciale toetsen
<Aqua> trouwens, deze bug is al resolved
<OerH> Aqua, werken die 1 2 3 4 5 ook niet met function lock aan ?
<knol> hello room
<Gotiniens> hoi
<knol> ik heb een vraagje
<knol> kan ik een opstart-diskette downloaden?
<knol> dat oude systeempje herkent geen moderne cd roms in de bios
<knol> win 98 se
<josspyker> http://www.bootdisk.com/
<OerH> ja, bootdisk.com > http://www.bootdisk.com/linux.htm
<Gotiniens> knol, wil je ubuntu op zon oude pc installen?
<josspyker> je kan er een klein servertje van maken
<RawChid> Er zijn wat lichtere varianten van Ubuntu...
<josspyker> je kan kijken maar damn small linux of puppy linux, maar die bak is wel erg oud
<knol> hmhm.. antiekje
<josspyker> antiek is leuk
<RawChid> Of lubuntu
<rork> zoals iemand anders dan altijd reageerd "Damn small linux is oud en niet onderhouden", kijk eens naar Tiny Core, die is recent uitgekomen
<knol> pentium II 500khz celeron processor
<knol> 512mb geheugen
<OerH> die zou toch moeten booten van cd ?
<knol> ik kan enkel van harde schijf of diskette starten vanuit de bios
<knol> daar zitten een cd brander en dcd rom in
<OerH> cd brander dan proberen, dvd kan soms moeite hebben te switchen
<knol> dios ziet hem niet
<knol> bios*
<knol> heb beide slots al geprobeerd
<OerH> als de drive niet in de bios word herkent, dan heeft het geen zin idd
<knol> ik heb dit gevonden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246486
<OerH> wel oud, 6.06 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06/release/
<OerH> zullen wel geen update servers meer voor zijn, denk ik
<Gorash> ik heb in de meterkast nog een een werkende pentium 90 hangen
<Gorash> :P
<Gorash> met freesco hahahaha, epic
<OerH> die boot vast wel van cd ?
<OerH> ik verbaas me eigenlijk dat er ook een dvd rom in zit.
<josspyker> die hebben ze er een paar jaar later ingetrapt
<OerH> eigen inbouw idd, mogenlijk zitten de jumpers niet goed, dat de stations niet herkend worden
<Aqua> OerH: nee, function lock heeft enkel effect op de F-toetsen
<Aqua> gotta go
<knol> het is een cdrom en cd-brander
<knol> dvd gaat niet;)
<knol> dat ding is al 15 jaar oud ofzo;)
<UbuntuX> Hallo
<OerH> :-)
<UbuntuX> Weet iemand hier hoe alle config bestanden van een programma geheel te verwijderen? Heb alle "verweesde programm's" reeds verwijderd.
<OerH> dat had je moeten doen met --purge optie, om ook de configs te wissen
<Gotiniens> ik zou er niet te veel moeite in steken, als je niet precies weet wat je doet doe je meer kwaad dan goed
<UbuntuX> Bedankt, maar heb de purge optie reeds gebruikt via ubuntu forums.org
<Gotiniens> UbuntuX, onder /etc is waarschijnlijk een map met de naam van het programma
<UbuntuX> Mmm, echter, ik heb bijvoorbeeld Banshee en Rhythmbox gebruikt, maar wilde muziek toevoegen. Nu heb ik alles dubbel. Vandaar dat ik alles wil verwijderen.
<Gotiniens> en in je persoonlijke map een .<naamprogramma> map
<Gotiniens> dan heeft 1 van de 2 bestanden zitten kopieren
<Gotiniens> waarschijnlijk import folder gedaan
<Gotiniens> en dan kopieer hij je muziek bestanden naar de music folder onder je persoonlijke map
<Gotiniens> ik moet weg
<Gotiniens> latert
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-15
<landfiets> Nunslaughter.......mijn topic over ZImbra is nu drie keer verhuisd op het forum binnen een paar uur. Ken joe tell mie why? Het lijkt me juist een topic over software
<landfiets> @Nunslaughter, sorry 2 keer verhuisd
<landfiets> @Nunslaughter ik had het bij software geplaatst, toen verhuisde het naar etalage en nu in offtopic
<hajour> landfiets,  its english here
<hajour> do you want the link for dutch chat?
<sultan> o..  sinds wanneer zijn we engels gaan lullen in een -NL channel?
<hajour> uch
<misnix> soms wel maar normaal is het hiwer nederlands ;-p
<hajour> sorry
<misnix> -w
<hajour> oke nu moet ik echt naar bed
<landfiets> grapjassen of moet ik zeggen joke-dresses
<sultan> grepjurken
<hajour> beetje moe 26 uur op
<hajour> nogmaals sorry
<sultan> goed bezig :-(
<hajour> veel werk
<landfiets> eigenlijk wil ik nog een keer sorry horen
<landfiets> 3 keer is beter nl.
<hajour> sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry
<landfiets> THX, nu geloof ik jou
 * hajour gaat nu toch maar echt slapen
<landfiets> Maar is er een mod zoals Nunslaughter die mijn vraag kan beantwoorden?
<hajour> by
<hajour> ble dag bedoel ik
<misnix> welterusten ;p
<landfiets> In het verplaatsingsbericht staat nog steeds dat ie in Etalage staat terwijl hij helaas in offtopic is geplaatst, de link komt er wel uit, maar ik vind dat ie gewoon bij software hoort. @Nunslaughter
<landfiets> Geen mod hier?
<stef_> Hoi ik ben nieuw ,mijn vraag is hoe kan je 10.10 draaien van usb
<jlwJohn> hoi all
<jlwJohn> wie kan mij helpen om mijn printer aande gang te krijgen
<RawChid> Stel uwe vraag en hoop op antwoord
<MeFra> jlwJohn installeer via Ubuntu softwarecentrum CUPS (voor meer uitleg hierover ff googlen)
<RawChid> Ik deed gewoon Systeem -> Beheer -> Printers, en dan toevoegen
<OerH> handig is te weten welke printer :-)
<OerH> ah ik lees nu pas brother mfc215c in offtopic
<jlwJohn> brother mfc215c
<jlwJohn> via rpm in terminal instaleren staat beschreven  bij brother maar het werkt niet
<OerH> idd de 210 nodig, maar niet .rpm
<OerH> ubuntu gebruikt .deb
<jlwJohn> dat heb ik gedaan 210 versie
<OerH> ik zie een oplossing voor mint, dat is bijna gelijk, ook met .deb pakketten > http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1486407
<jlwJohn> die heb ik niet geprobeert
<jlwJohn> ok thanks ik ga het meteen proberen
<OerH> Old May 17th, 2010 , redenlijk uptodate
<jlwJohn> dank je
<OerH> succes, laat weten of het gewerkt heeft :-)
<jlwJohn> zal ik zeker doen
<OerH> ik geloof dat je deze handelingen moet doen, met den printer uit.
<jlwJohn> ik zal beide proberen  ik wet bij windows is het altijd met printer uit
<jlwJohn> ik ga ff aan de gang je hoort het van me
<OerH> :-)
<renrene> wat voor codec pack raden jullie aan voor bij avi?
<OerH> gewoon restricted extra's installeren, >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<sultan> http://www.cafepress.co.uk/+anti_windows_oval_sticker,32927697
<renrene> thanks oer
<bobo> hoi
<bobo> iemand mij helpen
<wdh> bobo, die vraag is wat gemakkelijker te beantwoorden als we weten wat je probleem is.
<bobo> ik kan geen msn installeren , zou dat aan mijn besturingssysteem ubuntu liggen?
<trijntje> bobo, ja, maar je kan wel gewoon met je vrienden chatten met een ander programma
<wdh> bobo, de standaard msn-client van microsoft kun je inderdaad niet installeren op ubuntu, maar er zijn genoeg anderen
<bobo> welke dan?
<bobo> gezien
<wdh> empathy zit er standaard in geloof ik
<bobo> ik ben nieuw met ubuntu, moet ik vanuit gaan dat ubuntu niet compatibel is met windows softwaren?
<trijntje> ja, envelopje rechts boven op de balk ;)
<trijntje> bobo, klopt, maar er zijn (bijna) altijd alternatieve
<bobo> oke dan
<bobo> bedankt voor uw hulp
<trijntje> graag gedaan
<trijntje> blijf gerust rondhangen voor als je nog andere vragen hebt
<bobo> ik kan totem ook niet installeren
<bobo> welke player moet ik hebben
<trijntje> bobo, wat probeer je af te spelen? Totem is standaard geinstalleerd
<bobo> ja, maar iets met plug in ontbreekt, is is te te vinden
<bobo> ik krijg fout melding
<bobo> ik wou youtude afspellen
<martend> je moet wel codecs installeren net als in windows :)
<trijntje> bobo, ga naar toepassingen -> ubuntu softwarecentrum
<wdh> bobo, daar kun je ubuntu-restricted-extras installeren. dan heb je en boel van dit soort zaken in één keer opgelost
<trijntje> als je daar naar ubuntu-restricted-extras zoekt kan je flash etc installeren
<trijntje> haha
<wdh> whoei :) ik typ sneller :D
<trijntje> baas boven baas, ik ben even eten
<bobo> ik kan restricted extras niet vinden
<wdh> bobo, heb je de zoekfunctie gebruikt?
<wdh> bobo, open anders een terminal en typ daarin: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<wdh> niet schrikken, doet hetzelfde, maar dan zonder mooi grafisch programmaatje eromheen :)
<trijntje> bobo, als je naar ubuntu-restricted zoekt zie je het juiste pakket
<bobo> wdh , dank je
<bobo> pupblocker   nog niet getest   , wat is  dit voor melding
<bobo> ik wou ergens inloggen, maar het lukt niet
<OerH> ? pupblocker
<OerH> op welke site ziet je dit ?
<bobo> taalblokken.nl
<bobo> ik wou inloggen om mijn huiswerk te doen
<bobo> maar krijg de melding
<bobo> Systeem Check Taalblokken controleert nu de instellingen van je computer.      * Browser versie: Mozilla1.9.2.3 test niet gehaald     * Popup blocker: Nog niet getest
<bobo> that is wat ik kreeg al melding
<OerH> jammer, weer zo'n .dotnet pagina ofzo
<bobo> wat moet doen om deze op te lossen?
<bobo> wat is een dot.net?
<OerH> dat is een microsoft protocol, dat niet opensource is.
<bobo> kan ik dus niet inloggen ?
<OerH> probeer die site eens met chrome, of opera
<josspyker_> gaat denk ik niet lukken
<OerH> ik heb ook weinig hoop, ze gijzelen je met microsoft troep
<josspyker_> als het dotnet is
<josspyker_> ja, en daar heb ik zo'n hekel aan
<OerH> het is 2010, bijna 2011 ..
<OerH> stuur die malmberg maar een mail, hoe ze dit gaan oplossen :-)
<OerH> mogenlijke oplossing zou een IE in wine draaien, met winetricks, maar dan nog ..
<josspyker_> windows in virtualbox installeren is misschien het handigste
<trijntje> niet voor een beginnende gebruiker denk ik
<josspyker_> stelt niets voor
<koen_> Beste mensen! ik heb een probleem mijn wifi doet het niet en alle how to's met linkjes zijn down
<koen_> en ik heb madwifi toestanden nodig
<koen_> ik heb een acer aspire 7520 en deze is een ramp met windows erop
<koen_> Hilfe!
<koen_> =p
<martend> wat voor wifikaart heb je?
<koen_> even kijken
<OerH> terminal: lspci
<koen_> het is van
<koen_> Atheros
<OerH> welke atheros ?
<OerH> zijn er zoveel..
<koen_> AR5001
<koen_> :)
<trijntje> koen_, ben je al wel naar systeem -> beheer -> extra stuurprogramma's gegaan?
<koen_> ja
<koen_> hij ging enkel kijken naar video drivers?
<trijntje> het kan wel dat hij geen drivers kon vinden ja. Maar dat zou wel het makkelijkste geweest zijn :P
<koen_> veel how to
<koen_> 's
<koen_> gaan naar deze link
<koen_> http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3875-20081105.tar.gz
<koen_> maar die is down
<OerH> wat geeft ? > sudo lshw -C network
<koen_> als ik die file zou kunnen bemachtigen.. zou ik gesteld zijn
<koen_> pci (sysfs)
<koen_> http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3875-20081105.tar.gz
<koen_> mag ik hier pasten?
<OerH> doe dat op  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<koen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544154/
<OerH> word dus herkend ..
<koen_> uhu
<koen_> maar
<koen_> ?
<koen_> het werkt wel niet hoor
<martend> hmz open eens een terminal en probeer dit? http://paste.ubuntu.com/544155/
<trijntje> hey martend, wil jij lid worden van het vertaalteam?
<martend> jawel, had ik mij voor opgegeven
<koen_> erhm
<trijntje> martend, dat is mooi, heb je al een launchpad account?
<martend> ja, die heb ik
<trijntje> als je nu tijd hebt kan ik wel het een en ander uitleggen als je wilt
<martend> dat is prima wat mij betreft
<koen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544158/
<trijntje> martend, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status
<koen_> ik kan wel mijn wifi wachtwoord opgeven
<koen_> maar dan connect die helemaal niet
<koen_> :/
<trijntje> dat is de statuspagina, daarop kan je pakketten reserveren waar je aan gaat werken.
<trijntje> koen_, heb je misschien een MAC-filter op je modem zitten?
<koen_> eens kijken of die aanstaat
<koen_> mar normaal niet
<martend> dank kijk ik even naar jou linkje trijntje
<koen_> verloopt alles correct puur qua instellingen?
<trijntje> koen_, het kan zijn dat je verkeerde encryptie instellingen ofzo gebruikt
<koen_> ik ga nu even de beveiliging van het draadloos halen
<koen_> om dat zeker uit te sluiten
<trijntje> koen_, das niet heel handig, dan staat alles wel open
<trijntje> daar heb je het al
<OerH> wpa supplicant ?
<trijntje> martend, via de pagina van die link kan je doorklikken naar launchpad om de pakketomschrijvingen te vertalen. Deze komen dan in het ubuntu softwarecentrum terecht
<Gotiniens> trijntje, ik ben bezig de factoids te vertalen, vertalen jullie community?
<martend> gezien trijntje heb het gevonden
<trijntje> Gotiniens, wat bedoel je met community?
<martend> het blokje vertalen, dan indienen als suggestie
<Gotiniens> "freely available with both community and professional support."
<Gotiniens> laten jullie bij het vertalen community in stand? of wordt het dan gemeenschap?
<trijntje> Gotiniens, gemeenschap
<Gotiniens> bedankt
<trijntje> Gotiniens, http://en.nl.open-tran.eu/suggest/community Handige site
<martend> ok stukkie gedaan, werkt wel mooi overzichtelijk, nightmonkey
 * martend gebruikt meestal poedit voor plugins om te vertalen .po .mo maar hele zinnen is wat anders dan meestal de zeer korte zinnetjes van een plugin :)
<trijntje> en dit zijn nog korte zinnen, we hebben laatst de Ubuntu manual vertaald, daar had je 'zinnen' van wel 5 regels ofzo
 * OerH wacht al weken, sinds de manual klaar is :(
<martend> waouwwaa.. da's niet mis
<trijntje> OerH, ik weet het..
<trijntje> martend, wat bij het kopje "korte beschrijving" staat moet ook vertaald worden :P
<Gotiniens> weet iemand hoe ik makkelijk alle URLS's uit een stuk text kan krijgen?
<trijntje> cat file | grep http?
<OerH> of open file met gedit, ctrl + f > http
<OerH> dan komt ge alle http tegen
<Gotiniens> trijntje, grep output de hele regel waar http in voorkomt
<Gotiniens> ik wil alleen de URL
<Gotiniens> OerH, dat is natuurlijk veel te handmatig
<Gotiniens> steeds knippen en plakken enz
<CyberGabber> Gotiniens: Weet niet zeker maar....http://stackoverflow.com/questions/341942/recognize-url-in-plain-text
<trijntje> Gotiniens, in mn C++ boek staat wel code om alle urls uit een tekst te plukken, maar misschien is dat over de top ;)
<Gotiniens> tja, als het werkt :P
<trijntje> Gotiniens, http://www.acceleratedcpp.com/
<trijntje> chap6
<martend> kreeg het in de gaten lol
<Gotiniens> trijntje, thanx
<Gotiniens> jouw boek was de oplossing :)
<trijntje> graag gedaan ;)
<Gotiniens> trijntje, scheelde wel dat je de code bij het boek zo kon downloaden
<trijntje> Gotiniens, ja inderdaad. Ik was het niet voor je over gaan typen ;)
<Gotiniens> ik bedoel, anders had ik het moeten overtypen :)
<OerH> door over tiepen leer je meer
<Gotiniens> mischien wel
<Gotiniens> maar had even geen intresse om c++ te leren
<martend> niet?
<martend> :P
<Gotiniens> vandaag niet
<Gotiniens> morgen ook niet trouwens :P
<martend> :)
<jorenl_> hoi; ik heb een vraagje...
<jorenl_> Ik kan van op ubuntu aan een windows shared folder
<jorenl_> dat werkt
<jorenl_> maar waar is die gemounte folder als je vanaf de document root vertrekt?
<jorenl_> want zou die map willen kiezen in een standaard 'choose directory' dialoog, en daar staan die netwerkmappen nergens tussen...
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-16
<jorenl_> iemand hier?
<jorenl_> Als ik een windows share mount in ubuntu, waar vind ik die dan in het bestandssysteem?
<jk> jorenl_: voer in een terminal 'mount' in en in het resultaat staat je antwoord
<jorenl_> bedankt voor de tip; zie m er voorlopig niet echt tussenstaan
<jorenl_> nog voor de zekerheid wat meer analyzeren xd
<jorenl_> nee echt ik vind m niet
<jorenl_> http://pastebin.com/j7A2RqZH
<OerH> heb je wel ntfs-3g util geïnstalleerd ?
<OerH> zit ook in restricted extra's geloof ik
<jorenl_> ntfs-3g ja
<jorenl_> maar ik zie geen util
<jorenl_> maar ik kan m wel mounten
<OerH> het is ook maar een driver, je hoeft niets te starten,..
<jorenl_> dat werkt
<jorenl_> maar ik vraag mij af of ik die via het gewone filesystem kan vinden
<jorenl_> als ik de properties van bestanden in de share bekijk
<jorenl_> geeft hij een locatie a la smb://SERVER-NAAM/map/map
<jorenl_> en ik zou die map moeten kunnen selecteren in een standaard 'choose directory' dialoog maar dat gaat dus niet :)
<OerH> staat de map niet onder Locaties ?
<jorenl_> Neen.
<jorenl_> Wel onder het locaties menu in gnome :)
<jorenl_> En ook bij 'Computer'
<jorenl_> maar niet in de choose directory dialog...
<jorenl_> ondersteund ubuntu eigenlijk standaard die windows shares? Want ik zie dat ik zelf eens samba heb geinstalleerd
<jorenl_> sorry; ubuntu was volledig vast gelopen om een of andere reden
<linze> hoi
<jorenl_> hoi :)
<cumulus007> hoihoi
<linze> altijd met twee woorden spreken ;-)
<cumulus007> juist, juist.
<linze> pff alweer die sneeuw vlokken..
<Sjimmie> inderdaad
<pentinium4> hoi hoe kan het dat mijn pentinium 4 op 3. 0 ghz draait
<pentinium4> terwijl niewe pcs met betere procesors maar op 1.8 ghz draaien
<pentinium4> is er een hardware fanaat die dat weet
<OerH> nou, je kan ze niet vergelijken
<OerH> ..
<burn> hmmm, begint die mysql server hier ineens mysql-bin... files te loggen
<burn> hoe zou dat komen?
<OerH> 'ineens' ?
 * OerH denkt dat het vrij normaal is, die log in /var/log/mysql/mysql-bin.log
<burn> OerH: om de anderhalve minuut komt er een log van 110MB door
<burn> bij*
<OerH> gat er zoveel fout ?
<burn> OerH: geen idee waarom ie zoveel logged
<OerH> check de log, of paste eens een flink stuk op http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<burn> OerH: dit is een kort stukje http://paste.ubuntu.com/544489/
<OerH> ziet er raar uit ..
<RobinJ> een hoop unicode charatcers die niet herkent worden denk ik...
<jorenl_> mjah; en een loop die de hele tijd dezelfde query uitvoerd denk ik
<jorenl_> uitvoert*
<martend> hallo hallo
<OerH> :-)
<burn> jorenl_: hm, dat zou kunnen
<burn> maar waarom genereert ie dan zoveel files
<OerH> omdat die fout/unicode elke keer terug komt ?
<burn> hmmm, maar dat moet dan al een redelijk zware query zijn
<burn> om zoveel logs te generegen
<burn> -g
<efaydian> mensen
<OerH> als het een unicode foutje is, dan is deze soep wel te verklaren
<efaydian> het is onmogelijk om je loginwindow te editen in ubuntu 10.10
<efaydian> dr zijn geen opties voor
<efaydian> en mijn vraag is komt dat door deze exec
<efaydian> Exec=/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon --gconf-prefix=/apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugins
<OerH> en deze url werkte niet, efaydian  ?  http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-change-the-login-screen-of-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-2/
<OerH> bij mij wel ..
<jorenl_> I shier iemand?
<OerH> vast wel
<Gotiniens> ik weet niet
<jorenl_> Ik heb gewisseld van de fglrx closed source ATI driver naar de open source xserver-xorg-video-ati dribver omdat het programma Mixxx anders niet werkt
<jk> denk het niet hoor, 19:15....neh...
<sultan> zelfs ik ben er niet
<jorenl_> Ik reboot, en mijn monitor zegt "no signal". Ik zit nu dus in gragische veilige modus
<jorenl_> grafische*
<OerH> had je voordat je die closed driver installeerde, en Mixx niet werkte, compiz aanstaan ?
<jorenl_> dit is mijn /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<jorenl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544539/
<jorenl_> OerH dat weet ik niet...
<jorenl_> het staat nu alleszins aan
<jorenl_> het is geinstalleerd alleszins.
<jk> jorenl_: hernoem die xorg.conf eens naar xorg.conf.bak, en reboot
<Gotiniens> met jk
<jorenl_> En de visuele effecten stonden trouwens op max
<jorenl_> ok
<jorenl_> ik zal dat doen
<OerH> herbenoemen, en wissen.
<jorenl_> kan dus ff duren als hij weer crasht.
<jorenl_> tot binnen een paar minuten :)
<jorenl_> ah
<jorenl_> hernoemen moet met sudo nautilus zeker?
<jk> sudo mv /etc/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.bak
<jorenl_> het vernoemen is gebeurd :)
<jorenl_> ok; rebooting (bedankt vr de hulp iedereen)
<OerH> mv doet dan 2 dingen tegelijk idd
<jk> hij gebruikte paste.ubuntu.com \o/
<jorenl_> bedankt
<jorenl_> werkt gewoon :)
<jk> ok koel
<jorenl_> open source driver werkt trouwens beter voor ubuntu dan de proprietary - die flikkerde
<Gotiniens> jorenl_, verschilt nog per video kaart
<jorenl_> flikkeringen waren ook op windows bij driver van ATI
<jorenl_> maar
<jorenl_> hoe weet ik zeker dat hij op de grafische kaart werkt en niet op de cpu, als die flubber effecten werken is het wel de grafische kaart zeker? :)
<Gotiniens> de flubber effecten is grafische kaart
<OerH> zonder effecten zal mixxx wel werken ?
<jorenl_> ze zijn opmerkelijk anders. vreemd.
<jorenl_> OerH,
<jorenl_> gewoon effecten af met proprietary was niet genoeg.
<jorenl_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mixxx/+bug/656241
<jorenl_> ik was duidelijk niet de enige.
<jorenl_> werkt lekker :)
<Gotiniens> echte DJ's draaien met vinyl ;)
<jorenl_> mehh
<jk> echte DJ's kennen de DJ Cat show
<Gotiniens> lol
<OerH> echte dj's pakken ubuntu studio met RT kernel
<jorenl_> vinyl is een tikkeltje duurder dan open source mixxx + open source GrooveDownloader + Grooveshark :D
<Gotiniens> jorenl_, was maar aan het ouwehoeren, welke muziek draai je?
<Gotiniens> jorenl_, mjah dat klopt, maar hobbies kosten soms geld
<jorenl_> Ik draai voorlopig alleen in de living hier :)
<jorenl_> haha, ben nog vanalles aant zoeken. Heb het nog maar 2 dagen op windows draaien, maar ik zag dat mixxx ook voor ubuntu bestond en dat is per definitie beter.
<jorenl_> Ik heb eigenlijk nog een vraag.
<jorenl_> Mijn muziek staat voorlopig op een windows share in mijn huis (op zolder :p)
<jorenl_> en ik kan daar aan; maar ik kan die netwerk locatie niet kiezen als music library directory
<Gotiniens> in mixxx?
<jorenl_> Hoe kan ik aan zo'n netwerk share uit de standaard folder selectie dialog?
<jorenl_> Ja maar heeft niets met Mixxx te maken, gewoon dat standaard map-kiezen-venstertje :p
<Gotiniens> weet ik
<Gotiniens> mixxx ondersteunt schijnbaar geen Gvfs
<jorenl_> Staan die gemounte shares ergens in het bestandssysteem? Of alleen via smb://server/...
<Gotiniens> ze staan wel in het bestandsysteem
<Gotiniens> onder .gvfs in je home dir
<Gotiniens> maar alleen als je ze al met nautilus heb geopend
<Gotiniens> maar eigenlijk wil je dat niet als DJ, te veel lag wss
<jorenl_> Viel heeeel goed mee vanop windows alleszins; en jah 'Als DJ' valt met een korreltje zout te nemen. Zie het voorlopig maar als wat oefenen met tracks :)
<Gotiniens> heb je zon DJ midi controller?
<jorenl_> neen :)
<Gotiniens> wens ik je veel succes
<OerH> buffer vergrooten
<jorenl_> lach maar xD
<Gotiniens> noujah dit is handig om te kijken of je het leuk vind
<Gotiniens> daarna kan je zon midi controller aanschaffen
<Gotiniens> en daarna cdj's
<OerH> of een touch screen
<Gotiniens> nee dat zal niet fijn werken gok ik
<OerH> paar beamerts
<jorenl_> touchscreen moet zalig zijn
<jorenl_> zo eentje: http://www.instructables.com/id/Interactive-Multitouch-Display/
<OerH> ja en is een intressante multi-touch dev
<Gotiniens> maar mixxx lijkt me niet fijn te bedienen via touchscreen
<OerH> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/
<jorenl_> wel met de bijgeleverde phoney skin :)
<jorenl_> die ziet er juist heel toucherig uit :)
<Gotiniens> heb je screenshot?
<jorenl_> zal even maken vind niets op google
<jorenl_> je hebt een witte en dark versie:
<jorenl_> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/3730/mixxxphoney.png
<jorenl_> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/1719/mixxxphoneydark.png
<Gotiniens> heej jack parrow
<jorenl_> haha ja :)
<Gotiniens> heb hem laatst nog gezien
<jorenl_> echt; zalige gast xD
<Gotiniens> indeed
<Gotiniens> maar qua touch doelde ik dus op die draai knoppen links
<Gotiniens> dat is vaak lastig op touch screen
<jorenl_> nog steeds slecht?
<jorenl_> aww :'(
<jorenl_> went wel hopelijk xD
<jorenl_> de phoney skin heeft alleszins al veel grotere knoppen
<jorenl_> maar ik heb niet zon zalige multi touch screen...
<Gotiniens> dat wel ja
<Gotiniens> ik ook niet hoor
<Gotiniens> iig niet op mijn pc
<jorenl_> en die draai knoppen zijn eigenlijk ook maar sliders heh
<jorenl_> je neemt ze vast en trekt dan omhoog of omlaag; wat is daar 'ontouchvriendelijk' aan?
<OerH> je hebt meer zoiets nodig > http://www.keyboardmag.com/uploadedImages/keyboardmag/articles/TouchMix.png
<jorenl_> das dan ook op; wat; 4 inch? xD
<OerH> ja :D maar ik bedoel, de sliders kunnen anders, zodat je wel control hebt
<jorenl_> ok; maar ben nog steeds niet akkoord :p (heb ook een touch smartphone)
<Gotiniens> noujah maakt ook niet echt uit, lijkt mij igg minder handig op een touchscreen
<Gotiniens> liever echte knoppen
<OerH> lekker anoloog
<jorenl_> Heb voor mijn laptop een keyboard overlay gemaakt; ik verveelde mij dood
<jorenl_> dat zijn echte knoppen :)
<jorenl_> dan kan je dingen doen die normaal niet gaan met mixxx + muis, zoals song vertragen tot stilstand en dan pauseren
<jorenl_> maar goed
<jorenl_> ik ga eens eten :)
<jorenl_> bedankt voor de hulp!!
<Gorash> iemand anders problemen met avolution + pop password?
<Gorash> *evolution. mijn WW wordt inneens vergeten steeds (en soms niet accepted)
<sultan> laat me raden... bij gmail
<OerH> geen probl met evolution+gmail hier.
<sultan> met thunderbird had ik hier regelmatig last van, met evolution nog nooit gezien...nu gebruik geen pop, maar alles imap
<JeroenzKlompz> oi, heb dus een nieuwe ext. hd, was ff een boel bestanden a/h kopieeren daar naar toe, toen liep opeens de computer vast, aan/uitknop ingedrukt, daarna weer opgestart, wil de hd openen en dan krijg ik dit: http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk-Naamloos_venster-Z525VO1G.1292531462.png
<OerH> ntfs disk ?
<OerH> repareren met testdisk
<JeroenzKlompz> samsung g3 station ext. hard drives
<OerH> de pic geeft al aan, ntfs :-)
<JeroenzKlompz> weet niet wat ik precies moet doen
<OerH> eigenlijk vanuit een windows omgeving die ntfs repareen
<OerH> of met een tool als testdisk, ubcd e.d.
<OerH> je hebt geluk, hij is extern, dus niet gemount
<OerH> dus je zou vanuit ubuntu testdisk mogen gebruiken
<OerH> zeg ik dit goed ?
<JeroenzKlompz> ik zie dat ik testdisk kan installeren vanuit softwarecentrum, ben ik nu dus a/h doen
<OerH> jups
<Gotiniens> JeroenzKlompz, wil je dat ding onder windows gebruiken?
<JeroenzKlompz> heb in z'n geheel geen windhoos hier ;)
<Gotiniens> waarom heb je dan NTFS op dat ding :P
<OerH> ext3 kan gelezen worden vanuit win
<JeroenzKlompz> blijkbaar voorgeinstalleerd, weet niet wat die ntfs inhoud trouwens
<Gotiniens> JeroenzKlompz, NTFS is microsoft meuk
<JeroenzKlompz> k, testdisk geinstalleerd, wat nu. opstarten vanuit terminal? zie het niet staan in menu
<OerH> klopt
<OerH> sudo
<OerH> effin, het menu leid je door je probleem
<JeroenzKlompz> http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk-jeroenzklompz_Klompz-Top___-4DSZBw72.1292532297.png
<JeroenzKlompz> gedaan, ben nu daar ^
<JeroenzKlompz> ik neem aan select intel
<OerH> ja denk het ook
<OerH> je zit al op sdb, klinkt goed
<JeroenzKlompz> http://picpaste.com/pics/_-1-TxTnp2kr.1292532496.png
<JeroenzKlompz> analyse?
<OerH> jups
<JeroenzKlompz> http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk-jeroenzklompz_Klompz-Top___-ySxKPYDw.1292532635.png
<JeroenzKlompz> quick search of backup (lol, gebrek aan inzicht kan best k.. zijn, zucht)
<OerH> search
<JeroenzKlompz> Should TestDisk search for partition created under Vista ? [Y/N] (answer Yes if unsure)
<JeroenzKlompz> ik neem aan N
<OerH> welke opties nog meer ?
<JeroenzKlompz> geen
<OerH> het is ntfs, kan geen kwaad denk ik.
<JeroenzKlompz> heb al nee gedaan
<OerH> hij searched eerst, en doet nog niks
<JeroenzKlompz> k, er is blijkbaar maar 1 partitie, maar moet ik verder nog iets aanpassen, characteristics??
<OerH> volgens mij niet
<JeroenzKlompz> het maakt mij verder niet uit of de bestanden die ik net naar de hd overzette verloren zijn gegaan, was a/h kopieeren, dus
<OerH> hmm ja, ik zou er direct ext4 van maken
<Gotiniens> ik ook
<OerH> beter met journaling rechten etc
<Gotiniens> fatsoenlijk ondersteunt door linux
<Gotiniens> kan je hem niet onder windows of OS X gebruiken, maar wie wil dat ook?
<OerH> osx ook niet ?
<JeroenzKlompz> kut, moet ff overnieuw, wou hiet typen, maar terminal venster was actief
<JeroenzKlompz> sec
 * OerH pakt de zeep
<Gotiniens> OerH, nee osx ook niet
<JeroenzKlompz> ok, dus ik moet characteristics veranderen? Structure: Ok.  Use Up/Down Arrow keys to select partition.
<JeroenzKlompz> Use Left/Right Arrow keys to CHANGE partition characteristics:
<JeroenzKlompz> *=Primary bootable  P=Primary  L=Logical  E=Extended  D=Deleted
<JeroenzKlompz> Keys A: add partition, L: load backup, T: change type, P: list files,
<JeroenzKlompz>      Enter: to continue
<JeroenzKlompz> NTFS, 2000 GB / 1863 GiB
<OerH> ehhh... gewoon enter ?
<JeroenzKlompz> http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk-jeroenzklompz_Klompz-Top___-2-yHV9fvjW.1292533445.png
<OerH> 5 ?
<OerH> lastig te zeggen, je hebt hem niet zelf aangemaakt
<JeroenzKlompz> kan alleen quit, deeper search en write selecteren
<JeroenzKlompz> write dus?
<OerH> write zou ik nog niet doen
<OerH> geen idee wat er nou moet gebeuren :(
<JeroenzKlompz> ik wil alleen maar weer in m'n hd kunnen komen, zodat ik weer kan beginnen om er vanalles weer op te gooien
<Gotiniens> JeroenzKlompz, install gparted, zoek hem op onder system->administration,
<Gotiniens> ZORG dat je de GOEDE schijf geselecteerd hebt
<Gotiniens> verwijder de partitie, en maak een nieuwe aan
<Gotiniens> liefst met ext4
<JeroenzKlompz> ext4 geselecteerd, verder nog iets veranderen hier? http://picpaste.com/Schermafdruk-Nieuwe_partitie_aanmaken-uamcvosL.png
<JeroenzKlompz> en andere evt. tips
<Gotiniens> nope
<Gotiniens> weet je zeker dat het de goede schijf is?
<Gotiniens> 190 gig
<OerH> ge ziet niet goed, Gotiniens
<JeroenzKlompz> ik heb maar 1 zo'n schijf
<OerH> 1.907.727
<Gotiniens> JeroenzKlompz, je hebt toch ook nog een schijf in je pc zitten?
<OerH> bijna 2 tb
<OerH> -7*
<OerH> ehm -7%
<JeroenzKlompz> schijf in laptop is zo'n 70gb ofzo ;)
<Gotiniens> JeroenzKlompz, ok, dan heb je de goede
<Gotiniens> OerH, dat is het verschil tussen 1000 mb in een gig of 1024 mb in een gig
<Gotiniens> dat zal je altijd zien
<JeroenzKlompz> ok, kreeg dus een foutmelding, er is een optie details opslaan, wilde ik naar bureaublad hebben, zie ik niets daar, nu heb de default "root" folder genomen, waar zit die exact?
<Gotiniens>  /root
<JeroenzKlompz> de gparted_details.htm: http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk-GParted_details_-_Mozilla_Firefox-IcP4Et33.1292534921.png
<Gotiniens> hem je hem geopend in nautilus?
<Gotiniens> of draait dan andere programma nog?
<JeroenzKlompz> heb gewoon gedubbelclicked op de htm file
<Gotiniens> ik bedoel de externe hd
<JeroenzKlompz> hd is niet geopend, wat dat wil die dus niet meer. als ik naar locaties > computer ga, zie ik hem wel, maar wanneer ik dubbelclick (maar ook als ik dus teregkom @ "computer") krijg ik dus dit: http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk-Naamloos_venster-Z525VO1G.1292531462.png
<Gotiniens> ja dat weet ik
<Gotiniens> maar er is schijnbaar nog ergen een programma wat gebruik maakt van de hd
<Gotiniens> heb je dat progje wat oer voorstelde nog open staan?
<JeroenzKlompz> en dat is dus aan de hand nadat me computer vastliep, terwijl ik een hele hoop naar de ext hd a/h kopieeren was, de comp uit/aan deed. ook toen ik de ext weer opnieuw opstarte
<JeroenzKlompz> testdisk? nee, is closed
<JeroenzKlompz> ik ga wel ff herstarted en dan doe ik weer gparted
<Gotiniens> is goed, kom je er nu zelf uit? moet namelijk weg
<JeroenzKlompz> ach, je hebt nog een aantal zeer vriendelijke collega's hier ;)
<JeroenzKlompz> thx
<Gotiniens> np
<JeroenzKlompz> k, 't is blijkbaar nu goed bezig, geen foutmeldingen ofzo, lijkt ook nog ff te duren.
<JeroenzKlompz> tijd voo een peuk
<trijntje> wow, netsplit
<Gotiniens> dat gebeurt af en toe ja
<Gotiniens> dit ik
<Gotiniens> *ook
<Gotiniens> ik is naar bed
<Gotiniens> trusten
<OerH> :-)
<JeroenzKlompz> hoe lang duurt zoiets gemiddeld? http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk-K5J4KuXv.1292537231.png
<OerH> 2 tb ? half uurtje ?
<JeroenzKlompz> k
<OerH> incl heen en weer fietsen naar de winkel om hem te kopen.
<misnix> en iedere fsck duurt ook heel lang
<derickxx> kun je verbinding leggen met wireless voor login?
<derickxx> wicd kan dat, network-manager?
<JeroenzKlompz> yay ;)
<JeroenzKlompz> ken weer aan de gang
<OerH> edit /etc/network/interfaces zoals post #2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401075
<OerH> wep wpa ?
<JeroenzKlompz> hmm, heb blijkbaar rechten problemen "Fout tijdens het kopiëren. Kan de map ‘muziek’ niet kopiëren omdat u geen rechten heeft om deze aan te maken in het doel."
<JeroenzKlompz> kan ook geen nieuwe map aanmaken. hoe moet de rechten aanpassen? of moet ik iets anders doen?
<OerH> gksudo nautilus
<OerH> dan een map aanmaken, met rechten voor iedereen ?
<OerH> iedereen lees, en admin wijzig
<JeroenzKlompz> k, na die command kom ik in /root terecht, daar dus een map aanmaken met de naam van de ext. hd? en daarvanc de rechten aanpassen?
<OerH> jups
<OerH> je kan ook op de hdd klikken, en die helemaal vrij geven
<JeroenzKlompz> had al rechtsklik - eigenschappen - rechten gekeken, kon daar niets doen
<JeroenzKlompz> o wacht ff :P
<JeroenzKlompz> na de command kom je in /root, navigeren naar ext. hd, en daarin map aanmaken met alle rechten
<JeroenzKlompz> aha
<JeroenzKlompz> :D
<JeroenzKlompz> ik leer het nog wel eens een keer!
<OerH> ja gksudo omdat het een applicatie is, niet in terminal
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-17
<Nolot> hallo, ik heb een probleem met mijn VGA van Ati op Ubuntu, mijn hele scherm begint te flikkeren en volgens mij werkt de driver niet goed, weet iemand hier iets meer over?
<Nolot> iemand?
<misnix> geduld, meeste mensen zitten niet hele dag hier
<misnix> hier overigens al gekeken?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<UndiFineD> Ik heb een ati gpu, maar ik gebruik de opensource drivers
<Nolot> ik ben nu bezig met die link die daar staat, alleen als ik sudo dpkg -i *.deb in mijn terminal uitvoer, krijg ik errors
<Nolot> Errors were encountered while processing:  fglrx-kernel-source  xorg-driver-fglrx  xorg-driver-fglrx-dev  fglrx-amdcccle
<Nolot> en als ik synaptic package manager opstart, zegt hij dat er 1 package broken is, maar als ik naar edit->find broken packages ga, doet hij niks
<Nolot> hallo, is het de bedoeling dat ik mijn ati driver via de application 'Additional Drivers' moet installeren?
<Jeeves_> dat kan ja
<Nolot> wat ik ook probeer, ik krijg de ati drier voor mijn videokaart niet werkend ...
<OerH> via systeem beheer stuurprogramma zoekt ubuntu zelf de driver op
<Nolot> als ik het via additioal drivers installeer, gaat het beeld heel traag als ik bijv firefox open
<OerH> welke ati heb je ?
<Nolot> dus volgens mij doet die driver het niet goed
<Nolot> op mijn laptop staat dat ik ati mobility radeon hd5145 1GB heb
<OerH> dan is de open source driver beter ?
<Nolot> ik heb al geprobeerd de driver via de ati website zelf te downloaden, maar dan kom ik niet meer in mijn workspace, maar direct in de terminal
<Nolot> ik heb ook een keer geprobeerd om het via de ati driver handleiding te doen (die staat op de website van ubuntu), maar als ik dan ging rebooten kreeg ik een zwart kruis als muis, en mijn workspace niet werkend ...
<Nolot> werken de ati drivers uberhaupt wel op ubuntu of kan ik het systeem gewoon niet gebruiken op mijn laptop?
<OerH> drivers zouden moeten werken, ik weet niet wat er mis is :(
<Gorash> hmmm
<Gorash> mensen, ik heb nu 2 mensen die me bellen en klagen dat hun pop account het password niet accept, en ik heb er zelf ook last van? :P
<Gorash> iemand toevallig hier iets over gehoord of is dit toeval?
<OerH> ik hoorde je er gister over, hier no problem
<Gorash> echt vaah, mijn password klopt en soms haalt hij de mail op, en opeens moet ik weer het password invoeren
<sultan> je pop-account bij welke provider?
<Gorash> vircon heet dat ebdrijf
<Gorash> nooit problemen mee gehad
<Gorash> maar nu hoor ik het ook over transip (ben ik zelf geen klant)
<Gorash> ik dacht misschien upgrade van een of andere software
<sultan> kan altijd dat iets niet lekker werkt... kan zelfs door ddos aanvallen komen...
<Gorash> rare is dat via webmail wel alles perfect werkt en ook pingen naar de mailserver gaat zonder vertraging
<sultan> ik heb dat heel lang met gmail gehad (met thunderbird en imap accounts)... met evolution heb ik er nooit meer last van gehad
<Nolot> hallo, ik heb net mijn ati driver geinstalleerd, en voordat ik ging rebooten heb ik in mn terminal de command sudo aticonfig --initial -f ingevoerd, maar de driver werkt nog steeds niet lekker, zijn er nog andere dingen die ik moet doen om het goed te laten werken?
<Nolot> ik kan wel gewoon catalyst control center openen etc, alleen gaat mijn laptop heel traag, en als ik firefox open en zoals nu in de chat typ, verschijnt de tekst die ik typ pas 3seconden erna op het beeld, ik denk dat het door de driver komt, want voordat ik de driver ging instaleren had ik dit problemee niet
<OerH> ik vermoed dat de opensource driver nouveau beter werkt ?>
<Nolot> ik heb de driver gewoon via ubuntu zelf geinstaleerd, via 'additional drivers'
<Nolot> hoe moet ik de opensource driver dan precies gedownloaden?
<OerH> door de driver uit te schakelen in systeem > beheer > extra stuurprogramma's
<Nolot> als ik de driver uitschakel, dan kan ik toch niet de opensource downloden?
<Nolot> en domme vraag, hoe kom ik bij systeem?
<OerH> nouveau driver zit nog in je systeem, syteem bovenste panel
<Nolot> staat systeem ergens in de buurt van de tijd en het draadloosinternet icoontje?
<Nolot> wtf
<OerH> links ?
<Nolot> heh ik zie het echt niet? links staat firefox messaging email webcam music softwarecenter workspaces files applications en trash, geen systeem...
<OerH> je draait geen ubuntu gnome dus ... kde ?
<Nolot> Ubuntu 10.10, GNOME desktop voor 'Normale pc'  heb ik gedownload
<Nolot> had ik soms de '64bit PC (Intel Core 2, AMD Phenom) ' moeten downloaden?
<OerH> toepasingen locaties systeem ..
<Nolot> kun je misschien een screenshot maken van hoe het er bij jou uitziet? volgens mij zie ik niet wat jij ziet
<OerH> zoiets > http://nl.flossmanuals.net/floss_nl/pub/VLC/spm.jpg
<Nolot> oke ik maak even een screenshot van wat ik heb, want dat lijkt er totaal niet op
<Nolot> http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/2535/screenshotto.png dit zie ik
<Nolot> heb ik dan een verkeerde ubuntu gedownload?
<OerH> ziet eruit als unity, ubuntu 11.04
<niels_> Idd
<OerH> die is nog in alfa
<niels_> of netbook edition
<Nolot> ik zit idd op mijn laptop
<Nolot> en ik heb hem gewoon van ubuntu-nl.org gedownload gisteren...
<OerH> ja dat kan, maar alfa is nog niet stabiel
<Nolot> waarom zetten ze die download dan op hun homepage? :S
<OerH> beste is voor support voor alfa en beta versies in #Ubuntu+1 , is wel engels
<Nolot> ik heb het liefst gewoon de laatste stabiele versie eigenlijk
<OerH> ja duhh, er staat bij dat het een alfa is
<Nolot> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/getubuntu/download << ik zie nergens het woordje alpha staan ...
<OerH> via die link krijg je 10.04 of 10.10 en geen 11.04
<OerH> althans, ik niet :P
<Nolot> hoe kom ik dan aan 11.04?
<Nolot> nee wacht, ik heb 'Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 (enkel 32-bit) ' gedownload, kan dat?
<Nolot> want ik zit atm op mijn laptop
<OerH> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimages/
<n1elson> told you
<n1elson> netbook edition
<OerH> ja kan, netbook ziet er bijna eender uit als unity
<n1elson> download gewoon 10.10 normale editie
<OerH> oke, dus niet natty/11.04 kiezen :-)
<n1elson> nee, die is nog in beta
<OerH> erger, alfa
<n1elson> indeed
<Nolot> kan ik ook de gnome desktop edition op mijn laptop installeren? dan doe ik dat ..
<Nolot> ok bedankt ga ik dat doen
<OerH> ja, dat zou prima moeten gaan
<TimoDB> hallo
<TimoDB> altijd zo een eindeloze stilte hier, alsof ik ergens op een berg in de Grand Canyon sta ;)
<UndiFineD> <TimoDB> hallo
<UndiFineD> <TimoDB> altijd zo een eindeloze stilte hier, alsof ik ergens op een berg in de Grand Canyon sta ;)
 * UndiFineD deed een echo na
<TimoDB> ;)
<TimoDB> haha
<TimoDB> sorry , ben een hoop informatie aan het lezen, ik ergerde mij aan bepaalde zaken en had nood aan wat mensen met verstand
<UndiFineD> wat is er op je hersenen ? (what is on your mind?)
<TimoDB> wel, heb me wat verdiept in Assange en andere artikels die ook in die richting gaan
<TimoDB> en dat wekt ergernissen op
<TimoDB> politiek en pers, slecht slecht slecht
<UndiFineD> volgens mij werken er momenteel heel wat mensen aan een decentraal dns systeem, dat zou het beter maken voor zulke sites, Assange zelf en politiek lijkt me -offtopic
<TimoDB> mh, goed idee
<Dykam> [   68.020086] EXT4-fs (sdb6): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<Dykam> hmm
<sultan> is normaal...
<Dykam> hmm, ok
<Dykam> ben een beetje verdacht op zulke dingen
<Dykam> krijg tijdens opstarten dit voorbij scrollen:
<Dykam> [   21.131032] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<Dykam> [   21.131042] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]
<Dykam> [   21.131051] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track
<Dykam> [   21.131062] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00
<Dykam> [   21.131082] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<Dykam> hmm, volgende keer pasty
<sultan> om de zoveel keer een schijf mounten zal deze worden gecontroleerd  op fouten...
<Dykam> en voorbij scrolllen -> vele malen, als in,vaker dan je kan lezen
<sultan> sr is je cdrom
<sultan> sda --- sdb enz zijn de schijven
<sultan> sr0 geeft aan dat je geen of een slechte cd in de cdrom/dvdrom drive hebt zitten
<Dykam> oh wait, die cd zit er nog in ja... van nintendo.
<Dykam> sinds wanneer weet nintendo niet hoe ze disk's moeten produceren :P
<jorenl_> Krijg mij het opstarted altijd 'unreliable CPU thermal sensor, monitoring disabled' . Iets om mij zorgen over te maken?
<Dykam> lijkt me precies wat er staat
<jorenl_> Heb gelezen op t internet dat het veel voorkomt bij gigabyte motherboards maar ik weet niet of ik er zo een heb of niet
<jorenl_> Ja, maar ik vraag mij af of de CPU thermal sensing iets essentieel is dat nodig gerepareerd moet worden :)
<JeroenzKlompz> oi, ben bezig met deze site http://theindexer.wordpress.com/2010/03/21/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-10-04-aka-lucid-lynx/ , expand the software repository list om precies te zijn, is nu bezig met updating/install, en toen kreeg ik dit: http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-klompz_Klompz-Top___-j06nio3a.1292598945.png
<JeroenzKlompz> "ok" ken ik niet klikken, enter doet ook niets, dus ik weet het ff niet
<sultan> in veschillende landen gelden andere regels... dat geldt voor de lettertypes die je wilt gebruiken
<sultan> op die lettertypes zit microsoft copyright
<JeroenzKlompz> ok, maar hoe moet ik nu verder? ik moet blijkbaar op een een of andere manier agree of ok of zoiets doen zodat het verder gaat, maar weet niet hoe
<OerH> met TAB ?
<JeroenzKlompz> met tab word <ok> rood, en nog een keer tab wisseld het naar de scollbar, etc
<OerH> als ok rood word.. enter ofzo ?
<OerH> of space
<JeroenzKlompz> aha, eerst tab, dan word <ok> rood, dan space
<JeroenzKlompz> ;)
<OerH> just doe it, beebie :P
<JeroenzKlompz> was op zoek naar adobe air, kwam deze site boven, en dacht, waarom ook niet
<OerH> air zit toch ook in restricted ?
<JeroenzKlompz> als jullie nog verdere tips hebben ;) zo zag ik laatst op ubuntugeek iets voor mozilla, een hele hoop tweks die ik zou moeten doen, misschien jullie bekent. zo ja, gewoon doen?
<OerH> kan daar geen antwoord op geven
<OerH> er zijn tweaks die je browser iets sneller maken, of ip6 uitschakelen etc
<steven> probeer het uit op een ubuntu virtualbox image!
<JeroenzKlompz> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html
<steven> artikel is uit jan 2007 hoe relevant kan dat nog zijn?
<JeroenzKlompz> daarom de vraag ;)
<steven> ik denk niet heel erg relevant, misschien even googlelen met datum filter op een jaar?
<OerH> list met tweak pref > http://kb.mozillazine.org/Category:Tweaking_preferences
<jorenl_> (sorry vr onderbreken) Waar kan ik vinden of ik DRI heb aanstaan op mijn grafische kaart? :/
<OerH> dri is direct rendering ?
<OerH> systeem voorkeuren uiterlijk, tab visuele effecten
<jorenl_> ik hoop dat er niemand undertussen geantwoord heeft want ik had t perongeluk afgesloten :(
<OerH> dri is direct rendering ?
<OerH> systeem voorkeuren uiterlijk, tab visuele effecten
<jorenl_> extra
<OerH> ?
<jorenl_> ja;
<jorenl_> dat is de huidige instellingen :)
<OerH> daar kan je die ook aanpassen
<jorenl_> ik zie alleen een keuze tussen Geen Normaal en Extra
<OerH> als extra aanstaat, is de kaart volledig 3d
<JanC> zelfs als Normaal aan staat is dat zo
<jorenl_> dus dan werkt de direct hardware rendering?
<OerH> dan is het handig om compiz manager te installeren, dan kunt ge effecten instellen
<JanC> OerH: enkel als je die effecten ook wil aanpassen  ;)
<JanC> lees: als je een paar uur niks te doen hebt dus  :P
<OerH> manager vind ge dan in systeem voorkeuren compiz instellingen
<JanC> jorenl_: zonder DRI kan de effecten niet werken, dus als je effecten gebruikt heb je ook DRI
<OerH> jups, als compiz op extra staat, is dri enabled
<jorenl_> cool.
<jorenl_> compizconfig-settings-manager, is dat de manager voor de instellingen? :)
<OerH> 'compiz plugins extra' zijn ook intressant
<OerH> juist
<JanC> jorenl_: er is ook een simpele versie van de config
<jorenl_> Interessant, waar? :)
<JanC> simple-ccsm of zoiets
<JanC> compizconfig-settings-manager heeft ongeveer 5 miljoen settings namelijk  ;)
<jorenl_> ja, 's toch leuk :) Ze zijn nog vrij gebruiksvriendelijk gebracht vind ik :p
<JeroenzKlompz> ff restarten, heb je mozilla tweaks gebookmarked OerH, ga zo eerst ff spelen met tweetdeck (ben ge-emigreerd naar andere laptop)
<OerH> ik gebruik ook die settings manager, er zit veel in, niet alles werkt met elkaar, maar dat is goed geprogrammeerd, je krijgt waarschuwingen en keuzes
<jorenl_> haha dat regen effect is hilarisch
<jorenl_> Behoorlijk nutteloos wel :)
<jorenl_> Ik zit nu zo te typen onder een rimpelig wateroppervlak xd
<OerH> ach ja, 3d cube effecten zijn leuk. werkt ook goed op een DX8 kaart, zonder gedoe
<OerH> ik had vista, en toen ik did zag, zei ik pas: WoW !
<JeroenzKlompz> ben nu dus op een betere laptop, videokaart was op de andere xtreem kut, maar nog steeds geen 3D hier :(
<JanC> JeroenzKlompz: welke videokaart?
<JeroenzKlompz> of whatever kaart, grafisch was het kut, tweedeck deed het niet, hd vidz was ramp
<JanC> eh, da's allemaal flash, en flash is gewoon brak...
<JanC> heeft weinig met je grafische kaart te maken
<michel> goede avond, weten jullie misschien hoe ik het makkelijkst mijn media files kan delen tussen mijn windows en linux? en dan vooral films en muziek? en dat ik ze dan ook via op linux gewoon via xbmc kan afspelen?
<michel> Samba is dat hadig want dit kwam ik tegen: http://www.multidesk.be/artikels/artikel/233/Bestanden-delen-tussen-Windows-en-Linux-via-Samba.html
<paddy4all> hulp gezocht :D
<paddy4all> mocht er iemand aanwezig zijn
<paddy4all> of zit iedereen vast in de sneeuw
<OerH> stel je vraag, mss weet iemand het antwoord
<paddy4all> okeej dank
<paddy4all> ik heb een backup script wat perfect werkt
<paddy4all> alleen wil ik mijn pc uitzetten vanuit het script als hij klaar is
<paddy4all> maar dat kan alleen als sudo > dus heb ik een passwoord nodig
<paddy4all> is er een manier om dit te doen zonder paswoord ?
<paddy4all> dus eigenlijk gewoon sudo halt   zonder vragen ??
<OerH> hmm shutdown zonder sudo
<paddy4all> dan doet ie het niet
<paddy4all> waarschijnlijk iets met rechten te maken dan ?
<OerH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8737475 antwoord #3 ?
<viezerd-> visudo
<paddy4all> okeej ga ik even proberen
<paddy4all> mijn dank is groot alvast :D
<OerH> visudo idd
<Helen> Ik heb een hp printyer photosmart 7200 series. mijn printer wordt automatisch gedetecteerd, maar ik kan steeds 1 document printen dan weigert ie verder. Ik heb ook een canon die eveneens gekoppeld is maar (nog steeds) via ubuntu niet werkt. Ik heb een dualboot, dus gebruik de canon met winxp. moet ik misschien de canon steeds uitschakelen? ik bedoel kan de storing daarvandaan komen? Via xp doet mijn hp het gewoon.
<OerH> ja zeer goed mogenlijk
<Helen> dus de canon ontkoppelen?
<OerH> ja, probeer dat eens ?
<Helen> ok thanks
<OerH> uitzetten is ook voldoende, denk ik.
<spekkje> mijn hp doet ook steeds gemeen maar vermoed dat dat aan de printer ligt
 * spekkje moet die nodig vervangen
<OerH> hapt geen papier ?
<spekje> dat ook vaak maar hij reageert vaak niet
<spekje> wil niet aan
<spekje> print maar halve paginas
<spekje> wil je er 2 printen doet die maar 1/4 van de eerste eng aat niet verder
<Helen> Doet niks, krijg met de powerknop ook de hp niet uit, moet echt de steker eruit trekken en vervolgens print ie weer maar 1 doc.
<spekje> dat heb ik ook maar onder windows had die bij mij ook problemen dus dat scheelt dan weer
<OerH> localhost:631 of via menu printer, alle instellingen juist ?
<Helen> Nee, onder xp doet ie wat ie doen moet
<Helen> geen idee, ik steek de steker er weer in, de usb er ook weer in en ie wordt automatisch herkend en eronder staat dan: "verbonden met localhost"
<Helen> welke instelling zou ik nog moeten controlleren?
<OerH> of hij wel alle pagina's print, of alleen pagina 1 enzo
<OerH> ik heb tot nu toe geen problemen gezien met hp
<OerH> wel met canon
<Helen> 1 printopdracht maakt ie gewoon af, maar geef ik opnieuw een opdracht dan weigert ie
<Helen> ja ik heb 2 canons - hoofdpijn!
<Helen> Lidl had kortgeleden een hp 3050 in de aanbieding, maar die zag ik niet in de ubuntulijst staan, dus kocht 'm maar niet
<OerH> http://www.openprinting.org/printers?action=searchall
<OerH> lazerjet 3050 wel
<Helen> volgens mij was het geen laserjet was een 3 in 1
<Helen> in elk geval moet ik dus de printer helemaal resetten, dus, power eraf, usb van pc af, in systeem > beheer > afdrukken de printer verwijderen. dan alles weer koppelen en dan kan ik weer 1 document printen. heel lastig!
<Helen> hoop maar dat er iemand is die tzt hiervoor een tip heeft
<JeroenzKlompz> in firefox: about:config -> network.dns.disableIPv6 -waarde: true, dat betekent toch dat ipv6 support uitstaat?
<OerH> ip6 dns uit idd
<JeroenzKlompz> dus misschien heb ik een algemeen dns probleem? in netwerkverbindingen staat bij ipv6-instellingen methode: negeren
<OerH> geen idee, heb je bereikbaarheids problemen dan ?
<JeroenzKlompz> nou, ik zit nu op een andere laptop en daar gaat het met browsen stukken beter, op de andere was het de ene keer normaal en even later wilde pagina's niet laden, en dat de hele dag door. en ik heb het idee dat het niet alleen iets is met browsen, maar dat me bittorrent client er ook last van hebt
<OerH> heh bittorrent kan ook de QoS slopen
<JeroenzKlompz> momenteel is de andere laptop alleen voor bittorrent, de rest doe ik op deze. bijde hebben trouwens 10.04
<JeroenzKlompz> *beide, lol, jezus
<JeroenzKlompz> wat is Qos?
<OerH> quality of service
<JeroenzKlompz> trouwens, ook als ik het had uitstaan, utorrent in dit geval, had ik hetzelfde gedoe
<OerH> dat progjes normaal doen, en zich aan afspraken over bandbreedte houden enzo
<martend> ok wie heeft er koffie over de server van het forum gegooid? :)
<OerH> kabel is bevroren
 * JeroenzKlompz heeft thee
<cees> martend, dat is "normaal" rond deze tijd. Moet je niet naar bed?
<martend> lol! ik wist dat ik iets vergeten was :)
<OerH> je mag hier een dringende vraag stellen.
<josspyker> koffie?
<josspyker> zal wel vodka redbull zijn
<OerH> bah die energie drankjes stelen je energie
 * martend was zijn profiel aan het wijzigen, had geen vraag verder, alles loopt naar volle tevredenheid :)
<OerH> roofbouw
<josspyker> troep is het
<josspyker> je kan beter citroen limo drinken
<martend> zeker weten, rotdrankjes gelukkig lust ik ze niet
<josspyker> ook met vodka, dat dan weer wel
<OerH> ik ga deze eens in Vbox prutsen > http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/super_os_maverick
<martend> kijk weer wat geleerd, ook maar ff installeren
<OerH> je krijgt er ook vbox bij, maar of vbox in vbox gaat draaien ...
<OerH> pom pom ik doe 43 gb
<josspyker> niet de vbox uit de repos gebruiken
<OerH> jawel
<josspyker> geen usb support toch?
<OerH> klopt, maar ik mount er niks bij
<josspyker> ikke wel
<josspyker> kan handig zijn
<OerH> ja klopt, ik adviseer het ook, maar ik vond het niet nodig.
<josspyker> ff naar mijn stooflapjes kijken, staat al 6 uur te pruttelen
<OerH> er is ergens wel een omweg ..
<OerH> njam
<OerH> sucadelappen ?
<josspyker> ja, inderdaad
<OerH> daar heb ik een treefje voor, los van de bodem :P
<josspyker> grootmoeders recept
<OerH> ontbijtkoek erbij
<josspyker> beetje
<josspyker> paar jeneverbessen
<martend> laurierbladeren
<josspyker> yep
<martend> kan ook met vodka
<OerH> laurier kan, kruidnagel ...
<josspyker> zit er ook in
<OerH> en het kopje in het vlees, niet het steeltje
<josspyker> heb een kilo in de pan zitten, ben bang dat straks bijna alles op is
<martend> kilo kruidnagelen? ;P
<OerH> ik bestel dan een stuk sucadelap in een jas
<OerH> met vet eromheen
<OerH> oeh maar 6 uur is netjes ...
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-18
<linze> Goeie morgen
<kees__> Hallo, ik probeer op het forum te komen maar ben gebanned??
<kees__> ik zou niet weten wat ik verkeerd heb gedaan?
<kees__> iemand thuis?
<kees__> hello?
<wdh> hmmz.. ubuntu wil mijn 3TB externe disk met NTFS niet mounten
<wdh> tis ook nog ubuntu 8.04 op mijn server, dus misschien dat het daar aan ligt :)
<Viper> wat heb je aan NTFS?
<nehcc> Ik wil graag een autogemounte usb schijf ook gelijk via samba laten delen, maar hoe?
<wdh> Out`Of`Control, dat ding hangt ook nog wel eens aan een windows computer
<hannie> SWAT, ping
<Izoe> goedemiddag, weet iemand of ik een versie van Ubuntu meteen kan downloaden en installeren op hetzelfde notebook?
<sultan> upgraden
<sultan> neem aan dat je dat bedoeld
<sultan> als er al een ubuntu versie op staat kan dat... staat er windows op, dan is het iets moeilijker... maar ook dat zou kunnen...
<Izoe> er staat Vista op maar sinds hij de laatste updates er op zet kan ik geen verbinding maken met mijn draadloze router. Niet MET en niet ZONDER kabel. Hij ziet het modem maar kan geen verbinding maken met internet
<Izoe> wanneer ik een Ubuntuversie opstart van cd of dvd vindt hij de verbinding wel. Maar bij elke versie krijg ik halverwege  de installatie een foutmelding en stopt het zaakje
<Izoe> Momenteel probeer ik Edubuntu
<sultan> daar zul je dan dezelfde foutmelding krijgen... alle ubuntuversies zijn in principe gelijk.... alleen de gebruikte pakketten zijn iets anders
<sultan> wat voor foutmelding krijg je?
<Izoe> unknown user en nog wat
<Izoe> unknown user en nog wat. Had ik laatst ook met een oude laptop waar niets meer op stond
<sultan> dan doe je toch iets verkeerd
<Izoe> ik kon het wel gebruiken maar niet installeren. Edubuntu, Xedubuntu,  Lubuntu, minibuntu en Netbuntu. aLLEMAAL GEPROBEERD
<sultan> als je op een die foutmelding krijgt dan krijg je die op de andere ook....
<Izoe> nu is het een vrij nieuwe laptop. Packard Bell Limited edition easynote. (Mijn merk niet maar kom)
<sultan> wat ik net schreef, ze zijn allemaal gelijk
<Izoe> ja dezelfde
<Izoe> alleen slaat deze niet vast. De andere stopte helemaal. Alleen een harde reset kon de boel nog op gang krijgen
<sultan> als je de live cd al kunt gebruiken, dan moet installeren geen probleem zijn
<Izoe> Vandaar dat ik twijfel over de kwaliteit van mijn cd roms en dvd's
<Izoe> dat is geen probleem. Alleen installeren gaat niet
<sultan> branden op langzame snelheid, en je iso controlleren op checksum...
<Izoe> welke versie zou meest stabiel moeten zijn? Ik begrijp de verschillende versies niet precies. Ik sta normaal voor de klas vandaar nu maar Edubuntu
<Izoe> ik heb 4x gebrand. Dat kan toch niet te snel zijn?
<sultan> de nieuwste is nu 10.10, die is nu wel echt goed bruikbaar
<sultan> maar 10.04 is ook prima, dat is een z.g. LTS versie, die word langer ondersteund.... (long term support)...
<Izoe> ik heb ook de controles gedraaid maar kreeg geen foutmelding. Ik kan het nog wel eens proberen. Hij geeft trouwens bij deze aan dat ik moet kijken in het Windows Logboek
<sultan> maar ik zou gaan voor 10.10, en welke variant je gebruikt maakt niet zo gek veel uit
<Izoe> ik heb 10.10 geprobeerd. Desktop
<sultan> als je gewoon ubuntu gebruikt, kun je daar edubuntu van maken, zijn gewoon wat extra pakketjes die je installeerd
<Izoe> ok dus toch proberen ubuntu installeren?
<sultan> zou ik wel doen... en 4 speed branden is normaal prima
<Izoe> ik moest een partitie aanpassen maar na 2x had ik geen ruimte genoeg meer en kon in Vista de partitie ook niet meer verkleinen.
<sultan> mits je iso goed is natuurlijk, en je brander/cd
<sultan> 's een beetje goed zijn
<Izoe> zo brand ik dvd's ook maar je weet nooit
<sultan> ik brand alles op 8 speed, nooit problemen mee.
<Izoe> ik heb het ook in 2 verschillende notebooks gebrand. Heb ik allemaal al geprobeerd. (ben al 5 weken aan het proberen een versie van Ubuntu te installeren)
<Izoe> ben systeembeheer(st)er van onze school. Weet redelijk wat van Windows maar dit is Abracadabra
<sultan> dit is simpeler dan windows....
<sultan> ik ben ook systeembeheerder, maar dan bij een uitzendburo.... doe eigenlijk alles met linux
<Izoe> JAJA, sultan DAAR BEN IK ACHTERGEKOMEN. Ik laat de moed wel een beetje zakken
<sultan> waar woon je, misschien is er iemand bij je in de buurt die je kan helpen
<sultan> dat is misschien handiger dan zelf blijven klooien.
<Izoe> ik wil het zo graag. We willen van de computerwerkgroep tweedehands laptops kopen maar de trammelant is altijd de licenties en updates. Dus ik wil het graag weten maar eerst thuis leren kennen.
<Izoe> Maar het valt niet mee
<sultan> ik heb even telefoon
<Izoe> Ik ken ook niemand in mijn kennisen/ werkkring die er mee werkt. Ook systeembeheerder van de middelbare school zegt dat ik het niet moet proberen. Je weet genoeg van Windows. Waag je er niet aan.............
<Izoe> ok
<sultan> wat een onzin... er is niks eenvoudiger dan linux, neem dat maar van mij aan.
<sultan> ik ben nu bijna 3 jaar volledig windowsvrij... en dat is een echte opluchting, geen gedoe meer met illegale zooi en licenties, en virussen etc.
<Izoe> ik wil het gewoon graag leren kennen maar het werkt echt niet mee. Niet MET en niet ZONDER windows.
<sultan> oke, je loopt soms tegen wat problemen aan (de wereld is tenslotte in de macht van de grote jongens)
<Izoe> kan ik niet gewoon op deze downloaden en vandaaruit installeren?
<Izoe> Ik heb nu 2 weken vakantie en wil toch prutsen tot het lukt.
<sultan> je kunt zelfs gratis cd's krijgen...
<sultan> waar woon je, of waar in de buurt... vast en zeker dat er hier wel iemand zit die je wil helpen
<Izoe> heb ik 2 jaar geleden ook eens aangevraagd maar toen kreeg ik het draadloos netwerk niet aan de gang. Dat is nu meteen werkend
<Izoe> Zeeuws Vlaanderen
<Izoe> moet ik ergens specifiek op letten wat vaker foutgaat?
<sultan> klopt, dat komt omdat de makers van hardware hun gegevens niet vrij geven... veel drivers worden dan door reverse engineering gemaakt, en dat is best lastig
<sultan> vandaar dat in een volgende versie meer kans is dat draadloos gewoon out-of-the-box werkt.
<sultan> hetzelfde geldt voor printers...
<Izoe> welke cd kan ik opstarten in Windows?
<sultan> in windows zou je wubi kunnen gebruiken, maar zou ik niet aanraden
<Izoe> volgens mij heb ik alleen live dvd's en een netbookversie op cd-rom maar die geeft ook foutmelding
<Izoe> ooooooja, dat heb ik gestart.
<Izoe> dat ging fout
<sultan> je maakt met wubi een bestand aan op windows, en blijft dat de problemen van windows houden
<sultan> beter is een iso downloaden, checksum controlleren... branden op lage snelheid en met die cd opstarten
<Izoe> ok dus toch maar de live dvd? Kan ik ook op D: installeren? Daar heb ik 150 GB vrij
<Dykam> na jaren... werkt compiz weer
<Dykam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3130463&postcount=5
<Izoe> Dit notebook is niet van mij dus Windows mag er, zeker nu nog niet, af
<Dykam> maar ik moet zorgen dat gl yield wordt ingesteld bij het openen van compiz...
<Dykam> hmm
<sultan> ja hoor zelfs al heb je maar een paar GB vrij dan kun je linux installeren
<Izoe> ook op D:?
<sultan> wel even goed opletten wat je doet....
<sultan> ook op een andere schijf... geen enkel probleem
<Izoe> ja ;-) ik let echt al 5 weken op maar zie door de BUNTUS het bos niet meer
<sultan> ik heb in mijn systemen 8 schijven... kan op elke schijf...
<Izoe> ok. Ik probeer het zo even op D: DAnk je wel voor de moeite. Ik sluit nu af om opnieuw te booten.
<Izoe> groeten uit ZVL
<sultan> gewoon 1 buntu pakken en je daar in verdiepen, eventueel eerst wat vragen stellen op het forum...
<sultan> succes Izoe
<Izoe> THNX bye
<Dykam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18021/permanently-exporting-an-environment-variable-before-starting-compiz
<RawChid> Hey Gotiniens, over die URL's van de ubuntu bot he. Wil je die allemaal veranderen naar Nederlandstalige sites /
<Gotiniens> ja
<OerH> indien aanwezig :-)
<Gotiniens> ik heb door samen met testcees ook al een pagina voor opgezet
<RawChid> En als ze er niet zijn? (want ik zie er een hoop waar geen NL wiki voor is)
<Gotiniens> wou het maandag in de documentatie meeting ook bespreken
<OerH> verwijzen naar engelse wiki, plus oproep tot vertaalteam :P
<Gotiniens> RawChid: als het wiki pagina's zijn nl wiki pagina's maken...
<RawChid> Oke, dan hebben we het er dan nog wel over
<RawChid> Het lijkt me nog een aardige klus om al die pagina's te maken (vertalen)
<Gotiniens> RawChid: als je /url aan de factoids pagina toevoegd zie je de URL pagina...
<RawChid> En dat staat een beetje los van de bot ansizh
<RawChid> Jep, die had ik al gezien
<RawChid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview Misschien kunnen we in eerste instantie naar engelse blijven verwijzen (met het motto beter iets dan niets?)
<Gotiniens> RawChid: ik denk dat we die beslissing beter kunnen maken als JanC klaar is met de bot, en dus de factoids nodig heeft
<Gotiniens> maar het is inderdaad een oplossing
<RawChid> :)
<Cees> lijkt op https://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal#Mapstructuur?
<Cees> sry http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal#Mapstructuur
<makesabe> Hallo, is er iemand die weet hoe het komt dat ik op de website van sbs geen dart kan kijken
<makesabe> Er komt wel een commercial met beeld en geluid maar ik zie geen beeld
<makesabe> ooh nu wel beeld en geluid.
<OerH> buffer ..
<OerH> reklame wel zien is meestal een goed teken :-D
<makesabe> Dan heb ik nog een andere vraag waar kan ik instellen dat ik de internetsessie kan minimaliseren?
<OerH> hoe bedoel je minimaliseren ?
<makesabe> Ik kon altijd op een klein pijltje naar beneden klikken maar mijn kinders zijn op de pc geweest en nu is dat weg
<makesabe> dat ik mijn bureaublad weer zie en onderin de paneelbalk zie dat ik een firefoxsessie heb
<hansw> makesabe, met gconf-editor kun je die buttons weer tevoorschijn toveren
<hansw> ow, dat
<hansw> dan hebben ze een panel gedelete
<hansw> makesabe, in gnome?
<hansw> of kde?
<makesabe> hoe kan ik het weer terug krijgen?
<hansw> dat ligt eraan wat je draait, in gnome klik je met de rechtermuis knop op de bovenste balk
<hansw> en kies dan new panel, of de .nl vertaling er van
<makesabe> bedoel je met wat ik draai de ubuntu versie?
<hansw> ja
<makesabe> ubuntu 10.1
<hansw> met gnome neem ik aan?
<makesabe> ik heb nu bovenaan nieuw paneel geklikt en heb nu links aan de zijkant een grijze balk met vakjes
<hansw> ok, kies de bovenste werkwijze, je krijgt dan een lege balk
<makesabe> wat is gnome dan precies?
<hansw> klikte je met de rechtermuisknop?
<makesabe> ja
<hansw> wat zie je dan staan?
<hansw> ah, je panel zit nu aan de zijkant, begrijp ik dat goed?
<makesabe> toevoegen aan paneel, en nog meer opties
<hansw> staat er ook een optie nieuw paneel ofzo tussen?
<hansw> zo ja, kies die
<makesabe> ja maar die heb ik inmiddels weer kunnen verwijderen
<hansw> je krijgt dan eerst een leeg paneel er bij
<makesabe> maar ik bedoel eigenlijk zo'n vakje met een dakje erin om de internetpagina te maximaliseren en een omgekeerd dakje om het te minimaliseren
<makesabe> oke nu heb ik inderdaad in het nieuwe paneel een mogelijkheid gevonden om te minimaliseren. Dank voor meedenken
<hansw> sorry, viel even weg hier
<Makesabe> Weet iem of je op een linux besturingssysteem ook freeware tv kijk software kunt downloaden?
<OerH> mplayer kan streams openen, vlc, moovida en nog meer mediacentres
<Makesabe> ja dat zijn players, maar ik bedoel dat je tvzenders kunt bekijken of is dat hetzelfde?
<OerH> als het online is, kan je het ermee afspelen
<OerH> hier nog een post, wel uit 2009, maar met veel zenders en info > http://www.webupd8.org/2009/03/watch-free-online-tv.html
<hansw> Makesabe, het kan ook met een dvb-t device
<hansw> gewoon uit de lucht plukken dus
<Makesabe> uit de lucht plukken?
<hansw> ja, met een dvb device
<hansw> http://linuxtv.org/
<OerH> via dvb stick
<hansw> bijvoorbeeld ja
<Makesabe> Die site is echt abacadabra voor mij. Wat is het in Jip en Janneke taal?
<hansw> heb er net 1 gekregen, mag hem pas met de kerst uitpakken :-)
<Makesabe> Is het een ding dat je eenmalig koopt en op je pc zet zodat je tv op je pc kunt ontvangen ?
<Makesabe> Of moet je dan nog periodiek ervoor betalen?
<hansw> ja, maar je hebt wel kans dat je firmware moet updaten, een module moet compileren, etc..
<hansw> gewoon gratis, alleen free to air kanalen
<hansw> maar over een week ofzo kan ik je wel vertellen of het gewoon zomaar werkt
<OerH> ondersteunding word steeds beter :-)
<hansw> ja, je hoeft niet altijd kernel's te patchen zoals in de tijd dat Alan Cox veel usb zooi in de kernel gooide :-)
<OerH> maar dvb stick kan Makesabe nu niet, wel online kijken. veel keus.
<hansw> klopt, je kunt altijd zenders via een internet verbinding kijken, maar is vaak brak imho
<hansw> Makesabe, als je een 32 bits computer hebt kun je zattoo overwegen
<hansw> ownee, dat is er niet in nederland geloof ik
<Makesabe> Ik zoek eigenlijk de standaard nederlandse tv zenders zijn die ook online rtl4, 5 7 en 8 bijvoorbeeld?
<hansw> nee, die zijn niet free to air
<hansw> daar heb je een decoder voor nodig, voor rtl iig
<Makesabe> aha oke
<Alex__> Hoi =D
<OerH> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-19
<ttl-> goede morgen
<ttl-> sinds geruime tijd zie ik elke second disk activiteit op mijn machine, zelfs als die niks aan het doen is
<sultan> met top kun je kijken wat er draaid
<ttl-> ik heb vorige week een upgrade van 9.10 naar 10.04 gedaan
<sultan> mooier gaat het met htop
<ttl-> maar geen verschil
<sultan> sudo apt-get install htop
<ttl-> sultan: nee
<ttl-> iotop laat zijn welk process de disk benaderd
<ttl-> of /proc/sys/vm/block_dump op 1 zetten en in /var/log/syslog kijken
<ttl-> het process dat voor de schijfactiviteit zorgt is jbd2
<ttl-> ik heb hier nog 2 andere 10.04 machines en daar zie ik ongeveer om de 5 a 10 seconden (wat normaal is)  heel even schijfactiviteit
<ttl-> hier een stukje van /var/log/syslog terwijl /proc/sys/vm/block_dump op 1 staat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545545/
<sultan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560
<Izoe> ik heb gisteren "eindelijk" na -tig keren, Ubuntu kunnen installeren maar weet niet meer welk wachtwoord ik heb ingevuld. Kan ik dat ergens vinden?
<Izoe> of kan ik het eenvoudig opnieuw installleren?
<sultan> nee...
<sultan> je kunt wel via rescue een nieuw ww instellen
<Izoe> hoe kom ik daar? Ik was zoooooooo content dat het werkte. Zet ik hem vanochtend aan; vraagt hij een wachtwoord.
<sultan> Opstarten in de recovery mode en kiezen voor de optie "root console" of iets dergelijks.
<sultan> Hierna:
<sultan> passwd gebruikersnaam
<sultan> Hiermee kan je je wachtwoord aanpassen.
<sultan> veilig werken schijnt wel een probleem te zijn bij mensen die vastgeroest zijn in windows :-(
<Izoe> nu start ik weer met Vista. Waar kan ik dat intypen? in het wachtwoordvakje?
<sultan> Opstarten in de recovery mode en kiezen voor de optie "root console" of iets dergelijks.
<sultan> Hierna:
<sultan> passwd gebruikersnaam
<sultan> Hiermee kan je je wachtwoord aanpassen.
<sultan> windows heeft niks met linux te maken....
<sultan> die kan daar niet eens bij!
<Izoe> ik stel deze pc (nu Vista) in voor mijn vriends dochter. Zij kraakt de code van XP maar bij Vista lukt het NOG niet. Vandaar dat deze versie er op zit. Maar ik kon de wlan werkte niet. |Wel lokaal maar geen connectie met internet
<Izoe> ok ik wil dus graag overstappen maar zit nu vast. Kan ik  passwd gebruikersnaam intypen?
<Izoe> ik probeer. Dus hopelijk tot later .....
<Izoe> bye
<Izoe> thnx
<antivirus> hoi
<antivirus> ik ben niew met ubuntu
<antivirus> kent iemand een goede antivirus
<sultan> dan zit je verkeerd... wij scannen niet ;-)
<OerH> antivirus voor wat ?
<sultan> tis geen windhoos
<antivirus> want ik wil geen malware enz op men ubuntuje
<sultan> nogmaals... het is geen windows....
<antivirus> en dan
<OerH> och even googlen en je vind 10 pakketten
<sultan> is er koffie
<OerH> maar of het zin heeft :-D
<antivirus> ja maar das voor windows virussen
<antivirus> en die werken hier niet op
<antivirus> dus heeft geen zin
<antivirus> maar tegen linux virussen ivnd ik er geen
<OerH> nee joh, je krijgt alleen dit soort toestanden, browser sluiten en weg is het <> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6885560/virusHELPaanval.png
<jpjacobs> linux virussen ... in 8 jaar nog geeneen gezien ...
<antivirus> warom heeft die windowsachtg ding links
<OerH> ge zult moeten ontwennen/afkiikken van antivirus
<antivirus> hoe bedoel je zijn er geen virussen voor linux ?
<sultan> je moest eens weten hoeveel vrije tijd je krijgt met linux... dat is gewoon afkicken
<OerH> zijn die er dan ?
<antivirus> ik heb bijna elke maand wel virus in windows dus ik dacht antivirus voor linux
<antivirus> dus er zijn geen virussen
<OerH> zodra je een linux virus vind, kopen!
<OerH> hi hi
<antivirus> k toch bedankt sorry voor men domme vraag
<antivirus> maar ben niew met linux/ubuntu
<OerH> geen domme vraag hoor, antivirus
<antivirus> men pc had 10 min nodig om op te starte met xp en nu start hij in minder dan minuut op ! yipieeeeeeeee
<OerH> er zijn wel anti virus pakketten, open source zelfs, maar die hebben geen echt nur voor linux, wel windows partities
<sultan> en afsluiten?
<OerH> nur-nut
<sultan> dat is bij windows altijd het grootste tijdverdrijf ;-)
<antivirus> aja duurt ook imens lang
<antivirus> eve men windows partitatie wissen
<antivirus> die brol heb ik niet meer nodig
<antivirus> (:
<sultan> ik ben nu op de zaak op alle werkstations met xp de virusscanners aan het updaten en even laten scannen... ben al vanaf 10 uur bezig...
<antivirus> gezelig
<sultan> en nog lang niet klaar... en dat terwijl ik vakantie heb....
<antivirus> ik ben toch met virussen  8 uur bezig minimum per maand
<antivirus> per pc
<sultan> krijg ik weer extra uren voor....
<antivirus> herinstalatie enz
<sultan> dat zul je missen bij linux....
<antivirus> niet echt
<sultan> dan moet je iets anders vinden om die 8 uur vol te krijgen...
<sultan> zoals irc
<antivirus> nee weet al iets
<sultan> vertel ;-)
<antivirus> kga ete
<sultan> 8 uur per maand....
<sultan> rotfl
<Terminator> das erg beperkt..
<sultan> eet ze...
<joris> He weet iemand hier of en hoe je windows 7 achtige tab preview kan krijgen voor firefox. Ik heb al de window preview in compiz settings gevonden maar die doet geen tabs
<OerH> tabs heb ik ook niet gevonden, compiz plugin extra doet wel de taakbalk/panel
<OerH> incl video
<joris> Ja dat had ik wel gezien, maar tabs is wel erg handig
<joris> Scheelt weer klikken
<commandoline> joris: Ik heb ook even voor je gezocht, maar volgens mij bestaat het niet. Wel heb je voor tab previews binnen firefox dit: https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/4882/
<joris> Ah te gek bedankt, maar ik denk  inderdaad dat het niet bestaat.
<OerH> dat is wel zoiets als je bedoeld...
<joris> Nou niet helemaal, want daarvoor moet je eerst firefox voor je hebben in plaats van dat je met de muis langs het onderste panel gaat en de tab openklikt die je wil hebben
<OerH> van de huidige tab in firefox krijg je op je panel wel een preview
<OerH> dan maar alle tabs in apparte vensters openen ?
<OerH> klik, ruk en sleep, drop
<joris> ja ja, maar je moet wel eerst naar firefox alt-tabben. Dat is een extra handeling. Ik heb laatst een halve dag op windows 7 gewerkt en ik vond het erg prettig werken.
<joris> Nee dat is te veel werk
<OerH> voor elke oplossing is een probleem :-)
<JVB> hoe kan ik alle ip-adressen zien in mijn netwerk ?
<JVB> LAN netwerk bedoel ik
<OerH> nmap
<JVB> dank
<OerH> http://serverfault.com/questions/153776/nmap-find-all-alive-hostnames-and-ips-in-lan
<OerH> zoiets > nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<JVB> wat betekent die /24 er achter aan ?
<OerH> dan scant ie van 0 tot 24
<OerH> je kan ook nmap -sP 192.168.0.*
<JVB> ok
<OerH> man nmap
<JVB> dank je, het werkt
<OerH> je kan er meer mee, OS system achterhalen > http://www.go2linux.org/nmap-command-graph-front-end-port-scan
<JVB> ik ga het bekijken
<OerH> zolang je het lekker op je eigen netwerk doet, mag het. pas op als je een vriend gaat scannen/om te helpen.
<jk> eh 192.168.1.0/24 wil zeggen .0 tot .255
<Gotiniens> jk: dat was ik OerH al aan het uileggen
<jk> ah koel
<OerH> ja mijn dommigheid :-D
<jk> welnee, je kunt niet alles weten
<Gotiniens> al is het best lastig uit te leggen zonder een halve cursus ip addressen :)
<Gotiniens> ik ben iig blij dat dit bij ipv6 het zelfde blijft, alleen wat grotere getallen
<jk> nja tis simpel, een ipv4 adres is 32 bits, /24 is een bitmask waarmee je aangeeft dat de eerste 24 bits vaststaan, dus de laatste 8 bits worden gescand. 2^8 = 256
<jk> ja... ipv6... moet ik ook es wat mee doen :P
<Gotiniens> ik gebruik het alleen om gratis van nieuwsgroepen te downen :)
<jk> hehe
<Gotiniens> maar ik moet via een tunneltje werken
<Gotiniens> bij xs4all kan is iig een native ipv6 lijntje krijgen
<OerH> er zijn er nog dik 88 miljoen IPv4 adresjes
<Alex__> ./mta-server: Permission denied
<Alex__> Hoe los ik dit op?
<OerH> geen rechten over een programma ?
<OerH> rechten veranderen, of starten met sudo ~
<trijntje> Alex__, probleem opgelost?
<Alex__> heb geen rechten denkik
<Alex__> maar nee niet opgelost
<Alex__> hoe krijg ik extra rechten?
<OerH> door in te loggen als administrator ?
<OerH> http://wiki.multitheftauto.com/wiki/Server_Manual
<OerH> http://wiki.multitheftauto.com/wiki/OnVehicleExplode
<OerH> netsplit
<jan__> hallo een vraag uk ben ubuntu nu aan het downloaden   maar werkt ubuntu ook goed  op de solid state disk
<trijntje> jan__, voor zover ik weet wel
<jan__> oke, ben benieuwd, dan kan ik windows eraf gooien ben daar zo flauw  van
<jan__> trijntje en hoe bevalt jou ubuntu
<trijntje> jan__, er zijn wel wat tweaks waardoor je ssd langer mee kan gaan
<trijntje> http://itezer.com/blog/ubuntu-linux/125-Four_Tweaks_for_Using_Ubuntu_with_SSD.html
<trijntje> jan__, mij goed, gebruik het al een paar jaar
<jan__> oke  mooi om te horen , maar mijn ssd die gaat zowiezo wel lang mee zolang ik maar niet defragmenteer
<trijntje> klopt
<trijntje> heb je een netbook met ssd? Daar ben ik ook al een tijdje naar op zoek
<jan__> nee ik heb de HP 6730b  daar zat een gewone hdd is  maar dat deed 1 minuut met opstarten  nu heb ik windows 7  en nu is mer de ssd is hij in 13 sec omgestart
<jan__> een ssd kan je zo bij alternate bestellen
<trijntje> wauw, dan ben ik benieuwd hoe snel ubuntu opstart
<jan__> ja ik ook
<Quadagh> minder dan 10s
<jan__> ja denk het ook
<trijntje> ik ga nu slapen, laat nog een keer weten hoe snel ubuntu gaat ;)
<Quadagh> te ruste
<jan__> ja is goed als ik het aan draaien heb dan kom ik even lang hoe het is
<jan__> trusten
<trijntje> trusten allemaal
<jan__> nou bedankt, ik ga ubuntu eerst op cd branden
<jan__> laters
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-12
<OerHeks> grinnik, AdBlock 2.0 plus gaat ... goeie advertenties doorlaten :-D https://adblockplus.org/en/acceptable-ads
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-13
<misnix> OerHeks, je kan dat weer afzetten ;-)
<OerHeks> jammer :P
<trijntje> weet iemand hoe ik achter de exacte naam/versie van mn processor kan komen?
<tiempjuuh> terminal-->lscpu
<trijntje> nice
<trijntje> ha, ik heb wel VT-x, dus dan zou ik 64bit guest in vbox moeten kunnen draaien. Tijd om in de bios te prutsen
<trijntje> bedankt tiempjuuh!
<tiempjuuh> :)
<tiempjuuh> geen dank
<deserteagle> kan hier iemand overweg met Unity?
<misnix> apt-get wegmikken unity?
<deserteagle> ah :-D dus in het algemeen is Unity niet echt warm onthaald in de ubuntu community?
<misnix> hm, ik draai nog versie 10.04 :-)
<deserteagle> ah ok
<deserteagle> ik draai 11 04
<deserteagle> en ben aan het experimenteren
<tiempjuuh> ja ik kan overweg met unity
<erik_k> Ik draai ook nog 10.04, maar zover ik hier en daar hoor zijn de meningen erg verdeeld.
<misnix> er zullen wel mensen zijn die het wel gebruiken hoor
<deserteagle> kan het zijn dat de unity beter draait op 11 10 of...?
<deserteagle> aangezien dit gnome 3 is
<tiempjuuh> deserteagle: ik vind Unity op 11.10 beter dan op 11.04, veel bugfixes
<StefandeVries> Hier idem :)
<deserteagle> aah oef... ik dacht dat ik een computer had die Linux te zwaar vind om te draaien :-)
<tiempjuuh> specs?
<deserteagle> goh
<deserteagle> dual core
<deserteagle> 3.2 ghz
<tiempjuuh> houd maar op
<misnix> deserteagle, niet te langzaam voor linux, misschien voor ubuntu
<tiempjuuh> daar draait het makkelijk op
<deserteagle> ja da dacht ik ook
<misnix> lol
<StefandeVries> 32 Mb RAM. :P
<misnix> StefandeVries, unity zeker ;-p
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: ik heb nog ram reepjes liggen van die grootte
<deserteagle> dat zal toch 4gb zijn StefandeVries
<deserteagle> :p
<deserteagle> ik heb hier enkele instellingen gewijzigd maar toch erg vlot daarit die unity hier niet hoor
<deserteagle> maar dan weet ik al dat het in 11 10 veel zal opgelost zijn door die bug fixes
<misnix> 10.04 draait nog prima op een 2.66 pentium 4
<tiempjuuh> heb je een ati kaar?
<tiempjuuh> t
<deserteagle> nvidia
<deserteagle> geforce 9
<tiempjuuh> dan moet het goed draaien
<deserteagle> jah
<tiempjuuh> draai je 11.04?
<deserteagle> ja
<tiempjuuh> probeer 11.10 eens
<deserteagle> ben ik aan het downe ;)
<deserteagle> m'n computer opent m'n browser etc. wel trager dan dat ik gewoon de 'oude' gnome gebruik
<hansw> OerHeks, http://suckup.de/linux/speedup-ubuntu/ <-- wel leuk om eens een paar instellingen te bekijken.
<hansw> OerHeks, en deze ook http://www.rubyringtechnologies.com/files/sysctl.conf.txt
<hansw> mijn systeem is langzaamaan een beetje meer snappy aan het worden, zelfs met gnome-shell, unity probeer ik niet meer
<Gotiniens> ola hansw
<hansw> he Gotiniens
<hansw> zo, /tmp nu toch maar in het geheugen :-)
<Gotiniens> weet je nog dat wij het de laaste keer hadden over langzame NFS?
<hansw> ja
<hansw> en?
<Gotiniens> het lijkt erop dat ext4 de boosdoener was
<Gotiniens> het gesharde filesystem omgezet naar ext3 en de problemen waren weg
<hansw> dan krijg ik een vermoeden dat iscsi er ook wat mee te maken had
<Gotiniens> kan het alleen niet verklaren.....
<CasW> Ext4 = ext3 met een journal, dus dat zou ik vreemd vinden
<hansw> CasW, ext3 heeft ook een journal hoor
<Gotiniens> idd
<Gotiniens> ext4 = ext3 met extends
<hansw> ext2 is wat lastiger ;-)
<CasW> Nouja, toen ik een ext4-partitie maakte in Gentoo, moest ik een ext3-partitie maken met +journal
<CasW> ;)
<CasW> (Meer weet ik er ook niet van)
<hansw> CasW, als je nog een ext3 hebt draaien kun je een .journal ofzo zien
<hansw> die houd je inodes e.d. bij
<CasW> Ah, oké
<hansw> reiser gebruikt weer geen inodes geloof ik
<hansw> naja, niet zo belangrijk
<Gotiniens> hansw, we hebben geen isci , dus daar kan het niet liggen, je bedoelt de raid array?
<hansw> Gotiniens, die speelt wel mee? harware of software raid?
<Gotiniens> hardware
<Gotiniens> maar lokaal hadden we geen last van traagheid, dus dat lijkt het niet te zijn
<hansw> Gotiniens, heel toevallig hebben wij het probleem nu ook, ik weet dat ze nu jobd hebben ingezet op de storage en dat met nfs nu een grote snelheid mogelijk is
<hansw> op ext4
<Gotiniens> of is het probleem daar zo klein dat het nauwelijks meetbaar is, en via NFS wordt het uitvergroot
<Gotiniens> hmm ik zal mijn test server eens met JBOD instellen en dan testen
<hansw> Gotiniens, nfs op windows of unix/linux?
<hansw> en welke versie?
<Gotiniens> nfs server en clients ubuntu lucid lynx
<hansw> en welke kernel? :-)
<hansw> oef
<hansw> pak eens een debian squeeze als het niet wil lukken
<Gotiniens> de standaard kernel voor lucid lynx
<Gotiniens> lucid kernel is 2.6.32
<MysterX> allo :)\
<MysterX> iemand ervaring met installen van intel HD 3000 driver voor Ubuntu?
<MysterX> Grafische kaart drivers.
<MysterX> Heb namelijk ubuntu geinstalleerd op een HP Probook 6560b, het werkt prima. Alleen als ik onder Wine SC2 probeer te spelen krijg ik een wit scherm. Nou denk ik dat dit aan de grafische drivers ligt
<hansw> maak een dualboot, je wil geen windows op linux :-)
<MysterX> tja... alleen voor een spelletje.. hmmm
<CasW> SC2?
<MysterX> Starcraft 2
<MysterX> Hij moet kunnen werken onder wine. alleen krijg ik een wit scherm..
<CasW> Welke wine versie heb je geïnstalleerd?
<MysterX> 2.3
<CasW> Tsja, dan zou hij inderdaad moeten kunnen werken...
<MysterX> ff in de instellingen van wine dan maar duiken
<MysterX> heb diablo 2 wel werkend gekregen alleen was dat op een andere laptop
<MysterX> hu? heb ik nou fout gekeken.. wine versie 1.2.3 kan dat?
<misnix> ja, 1.2.3 is de nieuwste stable
<MysterX> ok ik ga nu kijken met 1.3
<MysterX> cool hij werkt wel maar niet echt lekker..
<MysterX> graphics zijn zwaar drama.. niet mee te spelen
<MysterX> hmm ga maar weer verder klooien... :D
<MysterX> bedankt..
<OerHeks> thnx hansw, ik ga die pagina's even bekijken
<hansw> OerHeks, en bedenk uiteraard bij zaken als atime of je dat wil doen op een webserver :-)
<hansw> bij noatime dan vooral
<OerHeks> noatime scheelt, maar is proff. onhandig.
<viezerd> zet gewoon je webserver op een aparte partitie / filesystem :)
<hansw> viezerd, dan wil je nog steeds geen noatime :-)
<hansw> of je moet je logging e.d. daar ook op zetten, niet handig
<viezerd> bedoel 'letterlijk' je webserver apart van de rest
<viezerd> log files sowieso
<viezerd> die horen gewoon in /var en inderdaad niet ergens in je webmap :p
<hansw> en juist /var wil je met atime :-), dus dan maar hopen dat je per seperate apache instance een /var/log hebt die je met atime kunt laden, of gewoon een syslog die je remote schrijft
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-14
<mvn071> admin here??? weet eimand of kickstart software raid(1) ondersteund? of kan ik beter naar preeseed kijken.... ?
<wittetonnie> hey mensen :)
<JapyDooge> oi
<wittetonnie> even een vraagje, mijn display kan maar maximaal op 1024x768..
<wittetonnie> wat zou ik hieraan kunnen doen ?
<OerHeks> niets, denk ik.
<wittetonnie> heb een intel dz68db moederboard met onboard gpu ..
<wittetonnie> hij zegt als ik het wil aanpassen dat het een unknown display is
<OerHeks> je display kan wel grooter ?
<wittetonnie> ja dat wel
<wittetonnie> teminste onder windows kon hij dat wel :)
<OerHeks> dan begrijp ik maximaal verkeerd.
<wittetonnie> ik denk dat hij geen driver heeft voor mijn onboard videokaart ?
<OerHeks> vrij nieuw bordje, ik kan er niks over vinden.
<wittetonnie> wat voor opties heb ik dan ?
<JapyDooge> misschien heeft intel een driver te download?
<wittetonnie> nope, alleen maar windows drivers
<JapyDooge> flauw van ze :p
<wittetonnie> ik weet er alles van ;)
<wittetonnie> maar er is ook geen support voor die sandybridge ?
<OerHeks> ik zat te denken aan https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa maar ik lees dat je beter https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/intel-sna voor intel kan proberen. op eigen risico natuurlijk.
<OerHeks> sandy bridge word aan gewerkt, te nieuwe hardware heeft tijd nodig.
<wittetonnie> en hoe werkt dat dan ?
<wittetonnie> nja helaas heb ik nu al de pc ;)
<OerHeks> uitleg staat erbij, wat je moet doen om die ppa toe te voegen.
<OerHeks> daarna gewoon sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wittetonnie> maar ik draai niet op ubuntu zelf maar op mint ...
<OerHeks> ow mint is geen ubuntu.
<wittetonnie> toch wel ubuntu based ?
<JapyDooge> mwah, mint is vooral heel veel ubuntu met een beetje mint :p
<OerHeks> was dat maar waar, er zitten verschillen in.
<JapyDooge> kun je ook gewoon ppa's toevoegen enzo
<OerHeks> apt-get bijvoorbeeld
<wittetonnie> het plan was eigenlijk om ubuntu te gebruiken, maar daar werdt de nic niet herkend ...
<OerHeks> ze hebben een eigen irc, #linuxmint-help op irc.spotchat.org
 * OerHeks snapt niet dat men hier hulp komt vragen voor een FORK
<wittetonnie> nja als je me dan wil helpen om die nic aan de gang te krijgen kan ik mooi hier hulp vragen :)
<misnix> ubuntu is een fork
<joris> wittetonnie: ik heb hetzelfde mobe, maar bij mij werd de NIC wel herkent.. Dat is op 11.10
<wittetonnie> heb je dan ook gpu problemen joris ?
<wittetonnie> had net ubuntu 10.04
<joris> Nee, maar ik gebruik een extra nvidia gpu
<joris> voor dual monitor, had ik nog over uit mijn vorige computer
<wittetonnie> en dan heb je die onboard gewoon niet meer nodig
<joris> Nee
<joris> Maar die Nic werkt out of the box op 11.10
<OerHeks> ow mooi
<wittetonnie> ben hem al aan het downloaden :) , welke gpu heb je dan nu als ik vragen mag ?
<joris> Oh niks bijzonders
<wittetonnie> nja ik zal er een aan moeten schaffen, aangezien deze het niet doet :)
<joris> http://www.mycom.nl/Product/Beeld-Videokaart/Asus-GeForce-GT210-SILENTLP,1GB/1082194
<joris> Grote + is dat de kaart stil is
<joris> Nvidia drivers zijn wel niet open source maar werken wel altijd
<wittetonnie> naja dan gaan we die maar eens halen :)
<wittetonnie> tnx voor de hulp zover :)
<joris>  np
<joris> Ik heb dit moederbord eigenlijk vooral gekocht omdat er intel NIC inzat btw ;)
<wittetonnie> is alweer een hele tijd geleden sinds ik met ubuntu heb gewerkt :)
<wittetonnie> naja precies de reden waarom ik dus ook dit bord had aangeschaft, en omdat de intel bordjes vroeger goed ondersteund werden
<wittetonnie> en ben een jaar of 5 geleden over gegaan naar mac os ,, dus sindsdien niks meer aan gedaan
<joris> Dat wordt wel even wennen ben ik bang. Sinds 11.10 is ubuntu een heel nieuwe ervaring...
<JapyDooge> hehehehe
<JapyDooge> mooie manier om het te zeggen joris
<wittetonnie> haha nja, we gaan het snel genoeg zien he ;)
<wittetonnie> zo :)
<joris> Heeft iemand hier eigenlijk ervaring met NFS?
<JanC> wittetonnie: als je een goedkope graka zoekt die goed werkt onder Ubuntu kan je voor 30-40 € normaal wel een oud model van ATI/AMD op de kop tikken ergens...  ;)
<JanC> wittetonnie: en het is natuurlijk mogelijk om Ubuntu 11.10 + die PPA te proberen eerst...
<JanC> zoiets dus: http://www.mycom.nl/Product/Beeld-Videokaart/Sapphire-Radeon-5450,512MB/270676
<wittetonnie> kan iemand me nog even die link geven dan ? ben namelijk opnieuw geconnect :)
<JanC> die geforce ?
<JanC> http://www.mycom.nl/Product/Beeld-Videokaart/Asus-GeForce-GT210-SILENTLP,1GB/1082194
<wittetonnie> nee van de ppa, maar heb em al gevonden :) toch bedankt
<JanC> ik zou een radeon kopen, die heeft gewoon open source drivers, maar om te gamen is een nvidia (met closed source drivers) misschien beter onder linux...  ;)
<JanC> (ik gebruik geen closed source drivers momenteel)
<wittetonnie> er zal zoiezo niet mee gegamed worden, dus prijs is king in dit geval :)
<wittetonnie> zal wellicht aventoe een youtube filmpje of dvdtje mee gekeken worden :)
<JanC> ik heb een Radeon HD 4350, en die werkt probleemloos met de open source drivers
<JanC> http://www.mycom.nl/Productgroep/Videokaart/24598
<JanC> maar met wat geluk werkt die PPA wel gewoon (het is niet omdat het niet werkte bij de release dat het ondertussen niet werkt
<joris> Nou mijn netbook heeft een geintegreerde radeon kaart en daar had ik de closed source driver voor nodig om compiz/unity fatsoenlijk te laten werken
<joris> Het werkt wel goed op zich, maar het bracht wel wat minder prettige herrinneringen naar boven over Radeon drivers en linux....
<wittetonnie> ik zit nu te kijken naar die ppa, maar zodra ik probeer te updaten/upgraden krijg ik een error
<wittetonnie> hij zegt the following packages have been kept back: xerver.org-video-intel
<JanC> dist-upgrade ?  (mogelijk heb je extra pakketten nodig?)
<joris> ook als je dist-upgrade doet?
<wittetonnie> blijft dezelfde error
<wittetonnie> wellicht heb ik het niet goed gedaan bij het toevoegen van de sources...
<wittetonnie> dat is toch gewoon deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sarvatt/intel-sna/ubuntu natty main
<wittetonnie> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/sarvatt/intel-sna/ubuntu natty main  toevoegen  bij other software ?
<JanC> je zal ook de signing key moeten toevoegen
<wittetonnie> en hoe doe ik dat ?
<joris> sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:sarvatt/intel-sna
<joris> doet het allemaal
<joris> wel even deleten wat je al hebt toegevoegd...
<JanC> zo doe ik het ook meestal ja  ;)
<wittetonnie> dus die sources die ik net heb toegevoegd moeten er eerst uit ?
<JanC> wittetonnie: als je op https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/intel-sna op de "Read about installing" voor alle uitleg
<joris> Kan je tegenwoordig niet meer installeren zonder signing key? Kon vroeger wel
<JanC> oh, en als je op "Technical details ..." klikt zie je dat er blijkbaar een dependency is op xorg-edgers
<JanC> (een andere PPA)
<wittetonnie> ik vind het maar een lastig verhaal zo :)
<wittetonnie> moet je ze zo tegenwoordig allemaal installeren ?
<JanC> er zijn verschillende manieren om een PPA te installeren
<joris> maar add-apt-repository is wel de snelste en makkelijkste...
<wittetonnie> nja niet voor iemand die het wat minder gewend is ;)
<JanC> zoals jij begon kan ook, maar dan moet je de key welk toevoegen met 'apt-key' of met het tabblad voor het toevoegen van keys in het dialoogvenster waarin je softwarebronnen instelt
<wittetonnie> ja nu zie ik inderdaad waar ze zijn toegevoegd :)
<wittetonnie> JanC: die dependency waar je het over had, als ik die link volg kom ik op een andere site ?
<joris> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<joris> maar lees wel even alle waarschuwingen door...
<joris> Weet niet of dit je een stabiel systeem gaat opleveren
<wittetonnie> naja .. als het tegenvalt kan ik altijd nog die vidkaart aanschaffen :)
<joris> ja dat is waar...
<wittetonnie> haha hij is nu al mijn nic kwijt :)
<joris> echt? In 11.10?
<joris> Dat is wel heel vaag. Ik heb 11.10 2x geinstalleerd. (gnome en xubuntu) en nooit enig probleem met de NIC....
<joris> 82579V gaat het om toch?
<wittetonnie> had je het tegen mij joris ?
<joris> ja sorry...
<wittetonnie> mijn mobo type ?
<joris> Nee 82579V type nr van NIC
<wittetonnie> al sla je me dood :P
<joris> lspci -vvv | grep Ethernet
<joris> in een terminal...
<wittetonnie> dat is inderdaad het nr
<wittetonnie_> naja zeg .. alles komt hier ook tegelijk :) nu knalt de router er iedere 2 min uit :)
<joris> :)
<JanC> wittetonnie: zeker dat je niet per ongeluk 360V op je 220V-stroomdraden gezet hebt?  :P
<wittetonnie> grapjurk ;)
<JanC> als alles stuk begint te gaan...
<JanC> microgolf er naast staan die niet goed afgeschermd is?
<wittetonnie> het probleem is een beetje dat het allemaal niet mijn eigen rommel is ;)
<JanC> elektrisch apparaat op het stroomcircuit dat niet goed ontstoord is?
<wittetonnie> nee heb ik ook allemaal al nagekeken :)
<JanC> blikseminslag gehad?
<wittetonnie> nagoed, ben er al wel uit dat ik gewoon nog een vid kaart moet regelen voor die pc hier
<wittetonnie> nee nieuwe provider die een !@#$%^ router levert :)
<wittetonnie> t ding heet packet force, zegt alweer genoeg
<JapyDooge> geen UPC toch :p
<wittetonnie> nee tweak :( daarom baal ik er zo van
<JapyDooge> oh wittetonnie dan moet je af en toe "USE THE FORCE" naar 'm roepen
<JapyDooge> echt waar het werkt
<JapyDooge> :+
<wittetonnie> had wel beter verwacht
<JapyDooge> hm valt me tegen van Tweak
<JapyDooge> dat was vroegah toch de 'tweakers' isp
<wittetonnie> anders mij wel :), naja dit is al de 2e router die ik hier heb staan nu
<JapyDooge> ach ik ga binnenkort van XS4ALL over op UPC, ik lig alvast wakker :)
<wittetonnie> en het probleem blijft dat wanneer er teveel gebruikers aan/afgemeld hebben op de router t ding helemaal vast loopt
<wittetonnie> nja .. t is een verbetering JapyDooge
<JapyDooge> maar van 4/1 instabiel DSL naar 120/10 'fiberpower' is me de gok wel waard
<wittetonnie> upc was vroeger een rampenplan tegenwoordig valt het alles mee
<JapyDooge> heb ik ook begrepen idd
<JanC> wittetonnie: de meeste goedkope thuisroutertjes hebben dat probleem (en veel dure ook)
<wittetonnie> het vervelende is dat ik hier een goede router heb staan, maar dieh eeft geen voip support :(
<JanC> en je kan er geen OpenWRT opzetten of zo?
<JapyDooge> jup, die FritzBox'en die XS4ALL levert hebben prachtige functionaliteit, zijn schreeuwend duur en enorm instabiel :P
<wittetonnie> nope wordt niet ondersteund
<wittetonnie> naja dat is een probleem dat tweak mag oplossen, de router is iig niet erg geweldig :)
<JanC> de meeste thuisrouters hebben simpelweg te weinig RAM
<JanC> wittetonnie: het helpt overigens wel als de mensen geen torrents draaien
<JanC> (of andere gelijkaardige protocollen)
<wittetonnie> het probleem onstaat als men gewoon aan en afmeld
<wittetonnie> dus als ik even de laptop niet gebruik en em dichtsmijt
<wittetonnie> en 10 min later weer open doe dan loopt de router vast
<wittetonnie> vermoed zelf iets met de dhcp services op t arm beestje
<JanC> DHCP is nochtans niet iets wat veel resources vraagt
<wittetonnie> nja denk dat die vastloopt op de leasetime van de clients
<viezerd> mijn thuisrouter heeft een quadcore cpu met 8 gb ram :)
<exalt> mijn laptop een i7 met 16gb
<OerHeks> mijn koelkst een 8bit met 1k
<misnix> mijn website draait op 40Mhz
<OerHeks> url ?
<misnix> uit://hiero
<misnix> staat niet aan ;-)
<misnix> draait op een 40mhz sparc
<OerHeks> mijn website staat wel aan, maar ik zeg de url lekker niet, die raad je nooit :-D
<misnix> is tamelijjk luid en warm
<misnix> shekroller.nl
<misnix> ?
<OerHeks> nope.
<misnix> ikgeefhetop.nl
<tiempjuuh> www.oerheks.nl
<misnix> da's te makkelijk
<OerHeks> hmmzz
<tiempjuuh> het is hem wel :P
<misnix> die zou ik wel raden ;-)
<OerHeks> ik ben met artwork bezig, 1000x288 pixels.
<misnix> zijn dat eigen foto's?
<OerHeks> de plaatjes die je nu ziet, zitten er standaard in, WP 3.3
<misnix> ah
<misnix> en ik verwachtte puppies te zien
<misnix> ik wilde je al fotoheks gaan noemen
<tiempjuuh> OerHeks: doet de cam het alweer
<OerHeks> ik wil wel een filmpje erop zetten, maar als dat succesvol word, moet ik bijbetalen :( http://www.wuala.com/OerHeks/Foto's/7wondertjes.AVI/
<OerHeks> 50 gb is zo weg
<misnix> snap het
<Gotiniens> zet je het op youtube, als het succesvol word, krijg je betaalt
<tiempjuuh> wat een schatjes die pups
<misnix> leuk maar ze moeten nog wel leren blaffen ;-)
<OerHeks> blaffen doen ze nu al, ze zijn bijna 6 weken.
<misnix> oke ;-)
<OerHeks> de kleinste is de baas :-D
<misnix> klein maar gemeen, dat zie je vaak
<OerHeks> ik denk omdat die zich makkelijk overal tussenwurmt.
<OerHeks> tepel-kaper
<misnix> dan wordt ie vanzelf de grootste zou je denken
<OerHeks> de kleinste is nu 250 gram, en word zover we nu kunnen zien, geen kilo.
<OerHeks> echt een kleintje :-D
<misnix> hoeveel worden ze normaal gesproken?
<OerHeks> de moeder Jet is 2,5 kilo, en Pien bijna 1,
<OerHeks> bijna 1,8 *
<misnix> da's ongeveer de helft van mijn katten ;-)
<OerHeks> ze waaien weg, bij een flinke storm
<misnix> kilo of 4
<misnix> niet op het balkon los laten lopen
<OerHeks> dit was ze vóór de bevalling > http://www.wuala.com/OerHeks/Foto's/Jet-dik1.jpeg/
<OerHeks> http://www.wuala.com/OerHeks/Foto's/JetKoekjeslekker.jpeg/
<misnix> valt me nog mee ;-)
<OerHeks> zelfs op de 2 röntgenfotoś waren de pups niet goed te tellen ...
<OerHeks> ik dacht 4, 5 hooguit.
<misnix> geloof ik direct
<OerHeks> even zoeken, ik heb die foto's ergens ..
<misnix> had je al eens gepost dacht ik?
<tiempjuuh> OerHeks: hoeveel zijn het er ook weer gworden
<OerHeks> totaal waren het er 8, 1 niet volgroeid, en 1 met open gehemelte, dus 6 over.
<OerHeks> voor 1 hondje kan je een leuke pc kopen...
<misnix> de dierenarts ook ;-p
<misnix> krijg je daar groepskorting?
<OerHeks> hehe ...
<OerHeks> de bevalling (keizersnede) was in het weekend = 200% en ook nog na 24:00 uur, ook 200%
<OerHeks> normaal kost zoiets 300-400 euro.
<misnix> slecht getimed
<hansw> oi
<hansw> Gotiniens, en, nog sneller geworden met jobd?
<Gotiniens> hansw, ben ik nog niet aan toegekomen :)
<OerHeks> ext4 - ext3 gedoe ?
<hansw> nee, nfs enzo
<Gotiniens> yep
<Gotiniens> mjah combi :P
<hansw> idd
<Gotiniens> nou ik ben slapen, truste
<hansw> mzzl
<OerHeks> trusten :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-15
<rikimaru> hey, i am following the tutorial on this site: http://www.jotschi.de/?p=594
<rikimaru> and i am stuck at point 5 to get cross compile dependencies
<CasW> Nederlands in dit kanaal, rikimaru
<rikimaru> when i type this, it sais no command found..
<rikimaru> can anybody help me with this ? ^^
<rikimaru> ow sry ;)
<rikimaru> k zit dus vast op punt 5
<CasW> Probeer het 's te vragen in #pandaboard ;)
<rikimaru> en de bedoeling is dus om te gaan cross compilen, ik heb debian draaiende en de vorige stages zijn gelukt
<rikimaru> maar goed, daar ga ik kijken dan ^^
<jpjacobs> hey! 'k heb de laatste tijd nogal last met men geluid, maar 'k vindt niet waarom
<jpjacobs> 't is precies dat als ie wakker wordt uit suspend, dat het geluid nog maar half werkt, plots weg valt, en dat dikwijls de hoofdtelefoon uitgang niet meer werkt (onafhankelijk van het feit of de speakers het nog doen)
<jpjacobs> iemand ideeen?
<Snicksie> je zou eens kunnen proberen om als je een probleem hebt, dit te verhelpen met alsamixer (in de terminal (ctrl-alt-t)) alsamixer intypen en hier de balkjes terug omhoog zetten en op 'm' duwen op je toetsenbord als iets op mm (mute) staat terwijl je er zeker van bent dat dat niet hoort)
<jpjacobs> 'k ben er zeker van dat er niks gemute is
<Snicksie> okay....
<jpjacobs> meot zeggen dat de geluidskaart sind 08.10 ofzo al maar matig ondersteund is: zoemende en ploppende geluidsjes als ie op batterij werkt, microfoon dood, ...
<Snicksie> k zou het dan ook niet direct weten... mijn problemen kan ik altijd oplossen met alsamixer ;)
<jpjacobs> :)
<erictest> hallo is er iemand die me kan helpen met flash  ben nuwbi
<CasW> In het softwarecentrum ("windows"-toets, software, dan zie je hem wel staan) zoeken naar "flash", en dan iets als "adobe-flashplugin" installeren
<CasW> Adobe Flash plugin
<erictest> ja dat heb ik  maar die werkt niet goed
<CasW> Die werkt niet goed? Wat is het probleem dan?
<erictest> krijg bij instelingen adobe flash  toegang tot camera probleem dan loopt het vast
<erictest> als ik met firefox werk en ook met andere brouser
<CasW> Makkelijkste oplossing is natuurlijk geen camera gebruiken bij flash ;) Maar ik zal even kijken
<CasW> Goed. Ik heb er geen problemen mee hier... Wat is je precieze installatie en zo? Ubuntu 11.10? Op welke hardware?
<erictest> het heeft gewerkt  werk met 11.10 op easynote
<erictest> het werkt weer hier met de flash bedankt
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> wat was je oplossing ?
<misnix> beter aura?
<misnix> hoewel dat meer nodig is bij windows problemen
<erictest> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/nl/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html
<erictest> daar moest ik het instellen dan werkte het hier
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat je op die pagina vastliep.
<erictest> ja liep ook vast met regter muis kon ik hem openen
<erictest> Opmerking: De hierboven weergegeven figuur is geen afbeelding, maar de daadwerkelijke Settings Manager. Klik op de tabbladen om de verschillende deelvensters weer te geven. Met de opties in de deelvensters kunt u de instellingen voor Adobe Flash Player wijzigen.
<mosasaur> Ik will graag ranger installeren maar dat zit in oneiric terwijl ik maverick heb, hoe doe ik dat, behalve dan door zelf via de source te installeren
<mosasaur> oh ik zie net dat de source nieuwer is dan het oneiric package dus nvm :-)
<hulpzoeker> hallo? ik probeer net mijn ubuntu op te starten, maar als ik wachtwoord heb ingetikt blijf hij daar hangen. Weet iemand toevallig waar dit aan ligt?
<StefandeVries> Eerste vraag: heb je je wachtwoord zeker weten goed ingevuld?
<mosasaur> komt ie telkens weer opniew om een ww vragen?
<hulpzoeker> yep
<hulpzoeker> nee, en als ik verkeerd wachtwoord invoer geeft hij meteen de fout in rode lettertjes
<hulpzoeker> daarna maar startknop ingedrukt gehouden en nog een keer geprobeerd, maar hij speelde wel weer het geluid af, alleen daarna komen er dus geen taakbalken
<StefandeVries> Als je je computer opstart in de Recovery Mode/Herstelmodus kan je als root je wachtwoord veranderen, weet je hoe dat gaat?
<hulpzoeker> ik zit nu op windows gewoon trouwens
<hulpzoeker> maar je bedoelt in de grub die herstelmodus?
<StefandeVries> Ja, die ja :)
<StefandeVries> Als je die eens start, help ik je verde.r
<hulpzoeker> verder helpen wordt dan moeilijk aangezien ik nu op dezelfde laptop zit
<StefandeVries> Ah, oké, dan kan ik het ook nu doen.
<hulpzoeker> graag!
<StefandeVries> Je krijgt, nadat-ie is gestart, de mogelijkheid om naar een rootprompt te gaan.
<StefandeVries> daar typ je in: passwd + de naam van jouw gebruikersaccount
<StefandeVries> bijvoorbeeld:
<StefandeVries> passwd jantje
<hulpzoeker> ja
<StefandeVries> Dan kan je een nieuw wachtwoord instellen.
<hulpzoeker> ok, en die rootpromt is in dat zelfde menuutje als: resume startup (dat herinner ik me nog van een eerdere keer dat ik herstelmodus probeerde)
<StefandeVries> Ja,
<StefandeVries> Iets met Drop to root shell prompt
<StefandeVries> (Ik draai ubuntu in het Engels, maar dan weet je wat je ongeveer zoekt)
<hulpzoeker> oké, ik ga het proberen!
<hulpzoeker> be right back :)
<StefandeVries> is goed :)
<hulpzoeker> weet iemand wat er mis is als ik een authentication token error krijgen in de root prompt bij de herstelmodus van ubuntu? deze kreeg ik nadat ik passwd [gebruikersnaam] had gedaan, en daarna 2x hetzelfde woord had ingetypt.
<hulpzoeker> als gast kan trouwens ook inloggen, maar dan freezed het scherm, hij laat alleen wel de taakbalk en pictogrammen aan de zijkant zien.
<JanC> hulpzoeker: kan je inloggen met het nieuwe wachtwoord?
<JanC> voor die gebruiker?
<hulpzoeker> ik kan niet eens het pw veranderen
<hulpzoeker> hij geeft die authentication error, en op de volgende regel: password unchanged
<JanC> vreemd
<hulpzoeker> ja.. ik zit voor het eerst af en toe op ubuntu, maar dit is dan wel vervelend :(
<JanC> hulpzoeker: je had dus een nieuwe install?
<hulpzoeker> ja een paar weken geleden
<hulpzoeker> maar hij heeft het wel gedaan
<JanC> oh?
<hulpzoeker> alleen nu dus ineens niet meer
<JanC> wat gebeurt er precies als je nu inlogt?
<JanC> geef zo veel mogelijk details als je kan  ;)
<hulpzoeker> ik kan dus gewoon een verkeerd wachtwoord intypen
<CasW> Al is het geven van je wachtwoord misschien niet het handigste om te doen ;)
<hulpzoeker> dan geeft hij dat aan met die rode lettertjes
<hulpzoeker> joh :)
<hulpzoeker> als ik mijn goede wachtwoord intik
<hulpzoeker> komt er zeg maar de default achtergrond
<hulpzoeker> en ik hoor dat mooie geluidje
<hulpzoeker> en dan blijft het daarbij
<hulpzoeker> ik kan muis gewoon bewegen
<hulpzoeker> maar er komen geen taakbalken
<hulpzoeker> dan houd ik de aan-knop ingedrukt, sluit hij af, en start ik via de grub windows op en kom ik hier :)
<JanC> hulpzoeker: klinkt alsof er een probleem is om je grafische inlog-sessie te starten
<JanC> de reden daarvoor vinden is de weg naar de oplossing  ;-)
<JanC> hulpzoeker: je kan eens kijken of je iets kan vinden in logfiles
<JanC> xorg logfiles in /var/log/ en/of ~/.xsession-errors misschien
<JanC> of andere logs
<hulpzoeker> hm
<hulpzoeker> maar kan ik die logs bekijken vanuit windows?
<JanC> ja, zijn gewoon tekstbestanden
<hulpzoeker> en waar vind ik die dan?
<hulpzoeker> via cmd?
<JanC> hulpzoeker: een nieuwe installatie is ook een mogelijke oplossing natuurlijk, maar dan weet je niet wat er fout ging...
<StefandeVries> Ja, waarvoor je dus wel ext4-partities moet kunnen benaderen, vanuit Windows. Het kan niet vanuit Windows. ;)
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> volgens mij kan je gewoon ext4-partities bekijken vanuit Windows met de nodige IFS-drivers
<hulpzoeker> ?
<JanC> maar als alternatief kan je een Ubuntu live CD/USB gebruiken om die te bekijken natuurlijk
<mosasaur> als je er via ssh bij kan, dan kan het via nano
<JanC> of gewoon via less mosasaur (het zijn logfiles, geen reden om ze te bewerken normaal ;) )
<hulpzoeker> maar daar ga ik dus niet bij komen...
<mosasaur> Oh ja, ik was al in gedachten xorg.conf aan het editen ;-)
<JanC> hulpzoeker: vanaf een live USB/CD kan je die bestanden zeker gewoon bekijken
<JanC> en dan kan je misschien ergens een foutmelding vinden
<hulpzoeker> de usb-stick waar nog mijn ubuntu bootbestanden op staan?
<JanC> als je Ubuntu installeerde via USB kan je dezelfde stick gebruiken ja
<hulpzoeker> en hoe kom ik via die usb dan bij de bestanden?
<hulpzoeker> maarja ik ga maar gewoon weer verder in windows en laat het morgen wel zien aan een vriend die altijd ubuntu gebruikt. ik moet nog wat nuttigs gaan doen nu :S bedankt in ieder geval voor het advies!
<hulpzoeker> laat die logfiles maar even zitten ;)
<JanC> start eventueel schijfgereeedschap vanaf de live-USB zodat je die partities kan mounten
<JanC> hulpzoeker: een vriend om hulp vragen is ook een goede optie natuurlijk  ☺
<hulpzoeker> yes
<hulpzoeker> maar iig bedankt, en de groeten!
<JanC> het is altijd makkelijker als je achter de PC in kwestie zit  ;)
<JanC> hulpzoeker: hoe vond je Ubuntu tot nu toe overigens?
<hulpzoeker> nou ik heb altijd windows gebruikt, maar ik ben net begonnen met de studie informatica, en daar zitten nogal wat ubuntugebruikers ;)
<JanC> (en waar heb je het voor gebruikt?)
<hulpzoeker> dus ik dacht laat ik het ook eens bekijkne
<hulpzoeker> het is wel leuk, alleen werkt het dus nog niet altijd helemaal
<JanC> kennis van meerdere alternatieven is altijd een plus als IT'er  ☺
<JanC> hulpzoeker: Windows werkt voor mij ook niet altijd   ;)
<hulpzoeker> ja daarom :) alleen ik heb nog niet precies door waarom het beter zou moeten zijn dan windows :P
<JanC> probeer maar eens een harde schijf met een Windows installatie in een ander PC te steken en dan te booten  ;)
<JanC> al vind ik Windows vooral vervelend vanwege andere redenen: de kost van upgrades, de zwakte van de commandline, aanpasbaarheid aan persoonlijke wensen, etc.
<hulpzoeker> tja ik heb nooit iets anders gebruikt :P
<hulpzoeker> maarre, ik ga weer hoor
<hulpzoeker> ciao!
<JanC> hulpzoeker: hoe dan ook is enige linux/unix-kennis een plus voor je CV  ;)
<JanC> and maybe it grows on you  ;)
<JanC> hulpzoeker: als je er in slaagt interessante logs te vinden, kom dan zeker terug--mogelijk kunnen we je dan beter helpen  ☺
<JanC> jij of je vriend
<trijntje> !vnc
<OerHeks> ;vnc
<OerHeks> ;root
<OerHeks> jammer
<OerHeks> factoids, hoe werken die dan ? niet met !
<trijntje> die in #ubuntu wel met uitroepteken
<CasW> !ubuntu
<CasW> Oh, in #ubuntu, ja :P
<trijntje> ;def ubuntu
<CasW> Hier volgens mij met ;
<CasW> ;ubuntu
<CasW> ;casw
<CasW> ;def casw
<CasW> Hmm.
<JanC> folks, please...
<balachmar_> Heeft iemand misschien een werkende handleiding om oscam werkend te krijgen met Ziggo?
<hansw> een ipcam?
<balachmar_> hoe bedoel je, gewoon een smargo cardreader en DVB-C
<OerHeks> OsCam card emulator software
<OerHeks> digitale TV ?
<balachmar_> yupz
<hansw> ah, die card is geen oss zeker
<balachmar_> hansw: de kaart is gewoon een kaart met een chip van Ziggo. De smargo cardreader wordt standaard ondersteund in Linux.
<OerHeks> ik vind wel een tread op het forum > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/hulp-nodig-me-het-installeren-van-oscam/  maar of je daar wijzer van word.... cumulus heeft het draaiende, lees ik
<balachmar_> OerHeks: Ik zie het, helaas geen config files gepost
<OerHeks> stel die vraag op het forum ? ik zie cumulus erg weinig op irc
<balachmar_> Ja, ik heb in die thread gevraagd of hij de config files kan posten
<OerHeks> dan zal dat wel goed komen, hij/zij is een echte forum-muis
<StefandeVries> Hij ;)
<balachmar_> ok, ben benieuwd, want ik heb het idee dat ik er dichtbij ben...
<balachmar_> Zal vast iets onbenulligs zijn... (nu ja niet echt, want anders had het al gewerkt :) )
<the^user> heeft er hier iemand een hdi dune max
<OerHeks> een mediaspeler .. ik heb deze niet. maar wat is je vraag ?
<the^user> ik ben al 2 dagen bezig met firmware en datv soort shit, ik krijg mijn dvd menus niet aan de praat als ik deze wil afspelen  met de hdi dune max
<OerHeks> dit valt niet onder ubuntu support, denk ik
<the^user> en external srt doen ut ook niet
<the^user> :)
<the^user> ik weet het
<the^user> wanhoop nabij
<the^user> ik kan deze niet omruilen omdat het doosje van de hdmi kabel; kapot is
<the^user> dan nemen ze hem niet meer terug
<OerHeks> omruilen en je oude kabel houden ?
<the^user> zeer slim als ze hald defecte aparaatjes verkopen
<the^user> ik heb al een nieuwe dune gekregen
<the^user> het zelfde probleem
<the^user> maar ik ga maar eens naar bed het is alweer 24;00 geweest
<OerHeks> succes.
<the^user> thnx
<the^user> wens OerHeks  een fijne kerst en een verbluffend 2012
<OerHeks> trouwens, kun je de oude firmware niet terugzetten ?
<the^user> heb ik al gedaan
<the^user> zelfs naar favrieks instellingen gedaan en vanaf skratch gewerkt
<the^user> bij specs staat veen hele was lijst wat hij ondersteund
<the^user> avi en srt dus niet en dvd menus
<the^user> 3 belangrijkste dingen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-16
<Deserteagle> is er iemand hier die mij effe kan raad geven?
<Snicksie> vertel Deserteagle :)
<Deserteagle> ja ik vroeg mij gewoon af of ik via een draadloze laptop een wake on lan pakket kon verzenden naar een cabled computer
<Deserteagle> want het wil me precies niet echt lukken
<jpjacobs> kzou eens kijken of je AP dat niet blockt
<Deserteagle> ap? :-/
<jpjacobs> access point
<Deserteagle> ah hmm
<jpjacobs> die dingen hebben gewoonlijk een firewall, en gewoonlijk bezien ze het draadloos en bekabeld netwerk als 2 apparte netwerken
<Deserteagle> en hoe zou ik dit het gemakkelijkst kunnen vinden?
<jpjacobs> is het jou netwerk?
<Deserteagle> ja
<Deserteagle> ik zit nu op de "website" van de router
<jpjacobs> dan kan je inloggen op je ap met het admin passwoord en eens wat vlooien in de instellingen
<jpjacobs> vooral de regels van je firewall eens nakijken
<jpjacobs> want volgens mij zou dat wel moeten lukken ze, das toch maar een udp pakketje , niet?
<Deserteagle> en daar staan 2 mac addressen die zogezegd aangekoppeld zijn op de router maar die verschillen wel met de mac adressen van de computers
<jpjacobs> toch zeker dat je de juiste mac's gebruikt? wireless mac =/= bekabelde mac he
<Deserteagle> jaah
<Deserteagle> het werkt
<Deserteagle> shit :-)
<Deserteagle> ik weet al niet meer hdaan heb
<Deserteagle> maar ik weet nu waar ik moet zoeken
<Deserteagle> dank je!!
<jpjacobs> tis niks
<newbeeXBMC> Hallo, ik had een vraagje.
<newbeeXBMC> op dit moment heb ik een oudere pc deze wil ik graag als media pc gebruiken om films af te spelen op een tv via S-video
<newbeeXBMC> ik heb een ati radeaon 9800XT kaart
<newbeeXBMC> ik ben op dit moment ubuntu 11.10 aan het downloaden en wilde deze via stick installeren. wat moet ik doen om het signaal via s-video op mijn tv te krijgen
<newbeeXBMC> of is dit niet mogeljk met ubuntu
<newbeeXBMC> iemand hier ervaring mee?
<StefandeVries> newbeeXBMC, zit er op die kaart een S-video uitgang?
<newbeeXBMC> jep
<StefandeVries> Die zou in principe gewoon moeten werken.
<StefandeVries> Uitproberen is het beste
<newbeeXBMC> en waar begin ik dan mee?
<newbeeXBMC> moet ik nog iets extra's downloaden.
<newbeeXBMC> Of weet je dat niet.
<newbeeXBMC> Het lastige aan Linux vind ik vaak dat er heel veel princiepes zouden moeten werken, maar dat de realiteit soms toch anders werkt. Dus ik dacht ik stel de vraag hier. Is er trouwens ook een manier waarop ik mijn internet kan delen? zoals  bij windows ICS?
<newbeeXBMC> :D
<Snicksie> newbeeXBMC, je zou je internet moeten kunnen delen ja, ik heb dat in ieder geval toch voor elkaar gekregen zonder al te veel problemen
<newbeeXBMC> wat voor kleine problemen kwam je tegen? Ik wil het internet binnen krijgen via WIFI en dan doorsturen naar een router. in combinatie met een crosslink cable.
<Snicksie> hm, ik heb het vanaf wired naar wireless gedaan, daarvan weet ik sowieso dat het gaat
<Snicksie> als het goed is zou je ook voor een wired connection moeten kunnen zeggen 'shared with other computers' of iets dergelijks. dus 'edit connections' -> wired connections -> add -> ipv4 settings ->method -> shared with other computers
<newbeeXBMC> :) thanks.
<newbeeXBMC> dan weet ik in welke richting ik ga zoeken.
<Snicksie> enige probleem dat ik had was dat mijn wireless kaart even niet wilde meewerken, dus ik heb die drivers herinstalleerd en toen werkte het wel :)
<newbeeXBMC> ja heb sitecom drivers.
<newbeeXBMC> Maar goed eerst ubuntu er maar eens op krijgen. :)
<yellabs-r2> hi
<yellabs-r2> ah ik weet het al weer
<yellabs-r2> sudo cat /dev/fd0 > floppyimage.img
<yellabs-r2> doe je niet elke dag eh?..
<yellabs-r2> wie gebruikt er nog floppies
<yellabs-r2> LOL
<JapyDooge> lol yellabs-r2
<JapyDooge> ik gebruik regelmatig virtuele floppy's :+ telt dat ook
<yellabs-r2> tja
<yellabs-r2> ik heb hier een aantal hele oude dells
<yellabs-r2> moet eigenlijk bios upgraden ( maar zijn bagger )
<yellabs-r2> floppy wil niet werken , dus dan maar cdrom, maar dat werkt ook al niet lekker
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> geen usb boot?
<yellabs-r2> nee
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> wat voor Dell's? :P
<yellabs-r2> jammer eh ?
<JapyDooge> servers?
<yellabs-r2> optiplex 260
<JapyDooge> ahh
<JapyDooge> geen ervaring mee
<JapyDooge> niet die serie :p
<JapyDooge> hm
<yellabs-r2> misschien beter dat ze in de kliko gaan
<yellabs-r2> :)
<JapyDooge> bootable floppy image op cdrom zetten met cd-rom drivers en op de datapartitie van de cd-rom de bios updates zetten :+
<yellabs-r2> hmm
<JapyDooge> dan gaat het werken als ze cd boot ondersteunen
<yellabs-r2> brengt me wel op een idee
<newbeeXBMC> probeer net via usb te installeren, krijg ik het bericht, Bootmgr is missing, terwijl ik toch gewoon Unetbootin gebruikt heb.
<JapyDooge> ik deed dat soort dingen altijd met zo'n virtual floppy driver + imgburn @ windows
<JapyDooge> en dan ms-dos boot disk :p
<yellabs-r2> Acetoneiso
<newbeeXBMC> is die beter?
<yellabs-r2> even gebruiken om img te lezen
<yellabs-r2> hmm
<yellabs-r2> heeft weer poweriso nodig
<yellabs-r2> ga een ander weggetje proberen
<JapyDooge> imgburn? ligt er beetje aan wat je wil
<JapyDooge> maar daar kun je floppy images laden als boot image
<JapyDooge> en isch graties
<yellabs-r2> ik heb al ondekt waar het fout loopt, de floppy is gaar ( door het stof in de drive )
<yellabs-r2> grr
<JapyDooge> lol
<yellabs-r2> en wie heeft er nou nog floppies op voorraad ..
<yellabs-r2> hema ?
<Skald_9_> ik heb de gnome fallback sesion geinstalleerd op ubuntu 11.10 via terminal maar ik krijg de optie niet bij het startop menu
<Skald_9_> daarom nog eens geprobeerd via de installatiemanager maar die download wilt niet lukken
<Skald_9_> softwarecentrum
<Skald_9_> ophalen van de archieven is mislukt zie ik
<OerHeks> opnieuw proberen, of andere mirror kiezen ?
<Skald_9_> heb net apt-get update gedaan, nog eens proberen
<Skald_9_> nu is het dus wel gelukt
<Skald_9_> :)
<OerHeks> kee
<Jack88> Hi I need something translated to Dutch :P
<Jack88> 'Invite me to your wedding'
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-17
<tiempjuuh> Maakt het uit of ik 'chmod +x' of 'chmod +X' doe?
<StefandeVries> Uhm, ja, daar is een verschil tussen.
<StefandeVries> Ik zoek het even op
<tiempjuuh> oké, dank
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh, hier staat een tabel met uitleg:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<tiempjuuh> thnx
<idefix> how do you program an alarm which goes off the moment a certain pixel of your monitor changes color?
<CasW> I doubt it's possible
<CasW> wrong channel dude!
<CasW> (;
<JanC> Jeeves_: ping
<JanC> werkte jij niet voor bit.nl ?
<JanC> alle teredo traffic die over de bit.nl teredo relay gaat verdwijnt in limbo momenteel... (routing issue? gevolg van de router troubles afgelopen week?)
<herman_> wie kan mij helpen
<herman_> ik heb een technisch probleem
<herman_> iemand hier?
<spekje> vertel wat je probleem is :) als iemand je kan helpen reageren ze vanzelf
<herman__> h
<herman__> ik heb een probleem heb mijn sleutelbossen verwijderd kan nu niet meer inloggen
<herman__> wat nu te doen
<herman__> op gast account kunnen geen instellingen veranderd worden
<herman__> iemand?
<OerHeks> sleutelbossen verwijderd, hoe krijg je dat voor elkaar ?
<herman__> ja ik dacht die heb ik niet nodig
<herman__> want om de harverklap vroeg die om een wachtwoord dus dacht ik ik verwijder die gwn
<herman__> maar dat is dus niet zo slim
<herman__> hoe kan ik dit ongedaan maken
<herman__> want er staan bestanden op die ik nog nodig heb
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je zult moeten herinstalleren
<herman__> kan ik nisk anders doen
<misnix> livecd booten
<JanC> eh
<JanC> sleutelbossen verwijderen mag geen probleem geven bij het inloggen
<JanC> en herinstalleren lijkt me wel erg drastisch
<tiempjuuh> de website van Pjotr heeft eriets over
<JanC> is wel een beetje overdreven om dat meteen voor te stellen dus
<tiempjuuh> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/directdoen#TOC-Verwijder-twee-onnodige-wachtwoorde
<JanC> het feit dat die telkens om wachtwoorden vroeg is omdat hij automatisch inloggen ingesteld heeft...
<tiempjuuh> hoppa
<JanC> ik ben niet zo'n fan van automatisch aanmelden en lege wachtwoorden
<OerHeks> hoe kan je die sleutelbossen herstellen dan ?
<OerHeks> die link geeft niet de oplossing, tiempjuuh
<JanC> OerHeks: wat bedoel je met "herstellen"?
<OerHeks> nou, na verwijderen ( ik weet niet hoe hij dat gedaan heeft) zijn ze dan gewoon leeg, of is de hele sleutelbos weg ?
<JanC> OerHeks: op zich maakt dat niks uit bij het inloggen
<OerHeks> oke, dus meneertje liep te trollen. raar
<JanC> in het slechtste geval moet je enkele wachtwoorden opnieuw ingeven
<dutchnewbie> Goedenavond allen, als nieuwe linux gebruiker heb ik een vraag over aansturing van 2 schermen die wel vanaf de USB stick Ubuntu á lá minute herkend worden maar na installatie op HDD niet meer, graag een advies van één van u hoe dit is op te lossen ?
<JanC> dutchnewbie: welke grafische kaart heb je?
<JanC> en heb je extra drivers geïnstalleerd na de installatie?
<JanC> eh
<jpjacobs> Hey! wie gebruikt er hier kubuntu en kan me een eenvoudig geluidsrecordertje qqnrqden? Tis om men microfoon eens te testen (werkt verdorie sinds de laatste kernel update :))
<imkes60mm> Ik niet, je zal nog even moeten blijven wachten tot er weer iemand langskomt
<tiempjuuh> jpjacobs: zoek eens op 'recorder' in het USC, doet wonderen ;)
<dutchnewbie> Hi
<tiempjuuh> dag dutchnewbie
<dutchnewbie> Hoi tiemp
<dutchnewbie> was hier net al een tijdje, maar het is akelig stil hier
<tiempjuuh> ah, je probleem is twee schermen die niet willen?
<dutchnewbie> ja had je het gelezen?
<tiempjuuh> welke grafische kaart heb je?
<dutchnewbie> nvidia 9800 GT
<dutchnewbie> drivers staan er al in
<tiempjuuh> Ah, als je eens in Nvidia settings kijkt?
<dutchnewbie> vanaf de stick werkt alles super
<OerHeks> nvidia-xconfig
<dutchnewbie> ik zie nergens het nvidia setting schermpje zaols onder windows
<tiempjuuh> gksu nvidia-settings
 * tiempjuuh heeft momenteel een ATI kaart, dus kan niet uittesten
<dutchnewbie> bedankt dat je in ieder geval wilt helpen, onder windows draait deze pc top, Linux is eigenlijk spelerij, maar het ziet er wel geweldig uit tegenwoordig
<dutchnewbie> heb dus een schijfje leeggemaakt en probeer het zo nu en dan uit
<gijsbert> Systeem>Beheer>NVIDIA Xserver
<dutchnewbie> zit er geen mogelijkheid om even de pc over te nemen in ubuntu ?
<dutchnewbie> zoals bijvoorbeeld crossloop als aoart progje kan
<dutchnewbie> tiemp, ik werkelijk nergens dat nvidia schermpje
<OerHeks> open terminal met ctrl + alt + T en tiep dan gksu nvidia-settings
<tiempjuuh> ja, zo moet het OerHeks
<tiempjuuh> dutchnewbie: heb je hem nu?
<tiempjuuh> dutchnewbie: ?
<erkan^> wat zijn verschillende tussen locatie en globaal ?
<JanC> erkan^: in welk kader?
<erkan^> bijv ./mozilla [locatie] en /usr/share/mozilla [globaal], JanC
<JanC> geen idee waar je dat zo ziet
<JanC> beide zijn locaties  ;)
<JanC> de eerste relatief, de tweede absoluut?
<erkan^> wat zijn precies verschillende tussen ./mozilla en /usr/share/mozilla? share is een engelse woord voor delen ?
<JanC> de "." betekent "start in de huidige werkmap"
<JanC> dus de map "mozilla" in de huidige werkmap
<JanC> '/usr/share/mozilla' is een absolute verwijzing naar een specifieke map
<JanC> als '/usr/share' de huidige werkmap is, is er dus geen verschil...
<erkan^> ah okee. kan je mijn vraag beantwoorden --> JanC ?
<erkan^> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/extensies bedoel ik
<JanC> erkan^: je kan ze ergens onder /usr/share zetten idd., maar dat gaat erg vervelend worden bij upgrades, vrees ik
<erkan^> hoezo?
<JanC> aangezien er elke 3 maanden of zo een Firefox upgrade komt, zal je dan elke 3 maanden die extensions manueel moeten downloaden
<JanC> terwijl dat bij je profielen (meestal) automatisch gebeurt als ze in het profiel geïnstalleerd zijn?
<JanC> ik weet natuurlijk ook niet hoeveel profielen je hebt  ☺
<erkan^> het lukt me ook niet )-:
<erkan^> meer dan 4, erg hé
<erkan^> --> /usr/share/mozilla/extensions werkt ook niet
<JanC> als je extensions globaal installeert moet je ze mogelijk lokaal nog activeren?
<JanC> hoe dan ook, met de recente Firefox update-frequentie lijkt me dat het simpeler is om dat per profiel zelf te installeren
<erkan^> wat is update-frequentie?
<JanC> tenzij je 10-tallen extensions hebt die je in alle profielen wil gebruiken
<JanC> erkan^: Firefox komt tegenwoordig met een nieuwe versie elke 2-3 maanden, of zoiets
<erkan^> ja, maar ik zit nu bij 3.6.24
<JanC> dan moet je meestal ook alle extensions upgraden
<erkan^> ivm i gebruik nu ubuntu 10.04 lts
<JanC> erkan^: ah
<erkan^> is 3.6.24 ook goed tog?
<JanC> erkan^: sinds volgende versies gaan ze dus elke paar maanden Firefox 4 -> 5 -> 6 -> etc...
<OerHeks> leuk voor de extentiemakers :(
<lonki> als mozilla een goed api heeft mag dat geen probleem zijn
<lonki> een goede
<erkan^> kan ik nu niks doen?
<JanC> lonki: mozilla heeft sinds een tijdje een meer stabiel API, vergelijkbaar met wat Chrome bijvoorbeeld aanv
<JanC> lonki: mozilla heeft sinds een tijdje een meer stabiel API, vergelijkbaar met wat Chrome bijvoorbeeld aanbiedt
<lonki> JanC, dan zal dat geen probleem zijn
<JanC> lonki: alleen is zo'n API enkel bruikbaar voor triviale extensions  ;)
<erkan^> welke browser gebruiken jullie?
<lonki> JanC, ik kan me voorstellen dat er plugin makers zijn die te creatief zijn ja :-)
<JanC> de extensions die ik meest gebruik zijn niet eens mogelijk met de Chrome/Chromium API
<lonki> chrome is hier ook mijn browser sinds een poosje
<erkan^> geen meer interesse in Firefox ?
<JanC> ik gebruik Chromium niet omdat het gewoonweg niet voldoet
<lonki> erkan^, interesse wel, maar dit werkt gewoon goed
<misnix> firefox, erkan^
<JanC> en ik betwijel of het zelfs wel schaalt tot waar ik Firefox gebruik  ;)
<JanC> ik heb nog geen manier gevonden om op een enigszins bruyikbare manier 200 tabs open te hebben in Chromium  :P
<lonki> JanC, jij gebruikt gewoon 122 tabbladen die je allemaal moet herstarten als je op een xss infinite link klikt omdat je niet meer op die andere 122 tabbladen komt? :-)
<JanC> of enige andere browser dan Firefox, in feite...
<JanC> lonki: ?
<erkan^> http://freeshell.de/~kaosmos/profileswitcher-en.html ?
<lonki> JanC, ff heeft/had een probleem met een infinite loop link die een js aanroept
<lonki> JanC, je komt dan niet meer op je andere tabbladen :-)
<JanC> lonki: ik heb standaard NoScript aan natuurlijk
<JanC> (nog een reden waarom Chromium zuigt overigens)
<JanC> (het heeft geen NoScript)
<OerHeks> chromium heeft scriptNo
<lonki> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/noscript
<JanC> en werkt het even goed?
<lonki> geen idee
<OerHeks> er zijn er meerdere, maar ik nam die met de meeste sterren
<JanC> maar verder mis ook ook Tree Style Tab
<JanC> en een video downloader
<lonki> video downloader is wel lekker ja
<JanC> (die bestaan, maar zijn door Google uit hun extension store verwijderd vziw)
<JanC> wat nog meer reden is om Chromium/Chrome te mijden  ;)
<JanC> ik heb geen zin in een browser die beslist wat ik wel of niet mag downloaden
<JanC> Mozilla blijft voorlopig onpartijdig in dat debat...
<JanC> Google is duidelijk betrokken partij met YouTube en censureert dus...
<OerHeks> grappig detail dat mozilla afhankelijk is van de miljoenen van google.
<lonki> tja, ik denk dat zelfs mozilla keuze's maakt
<JanC> OerHeks: van Google en Yahoo en anderen
<lonki> OerHeks, over een poosje niet meer geloof ik
<lonki> maar goed, dan dus van yahoo, is dat niet ms tegenwoordig?
 * lonki rent
<JanC> OerHeks: ze hebben affiliate links met meerdere search engines, en zetten wat het meest populaire is per land als default (zo krijgen ze ook meeste inkomen)
<JanC> lonki: ik gebruik al een hele poos een search engine gebaseerd op de Yahoo/Bing engine  ;)
<lonki> foei :-)
<JanC> lonki: het is de enige gooed-werkende search engine met een degelijke privacy policy...
<JanC> https://duckduckgo.com/
<erkan^> wat betekent "{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}" ?
<erkan^> van usr/mozilla/extensions?
<JanC> erkan^: ziet er uit als een unieke ID
<erkan^> hoe doen ze die map?
<JanC> erkan^: ik denk niet dat je extensions globaal wil installeren
<JanC> het lijkt me meer probleem dan wat anders
<JanC> vb. ook voor voor security updates
<erkan^> welke map kan ik extensie zetten?
<erkan^> ./mozilla/extensions werkt oko niet )-:
<JanC> ik raad je aan om gewoon je profiel te gebruiken
<JanC> profielen  ;)
<erkan^> ik vraag me af hoe hebben ze gedaan bijv: ubofox of thunderbird-nl via synaptics in ./mozilla/extensions en /usr/share/mozilla/extensions, eventuele uniekemappen erbij
<JanC> erkan^: het is mogelijk die globaal te installeren, maar dan krijg je geen automatische security updates meer...
<erkan^> ow okee
<JanC> bij ubufox wel als de package aangepast wordt natuurlijk
<JanC> maar niet als je ze daar manueel installeert
<erkan^> nee, men deed automatisch
<erkan^> volgens me wordt die standaard meegeleverd
<JanC> ubufox wordt aangepast en geüpdate door de Ubuntu Mozilla beheerders
<erkan^> bedoel je PPA?\
<JanC> nee, in de officiële repositories
<erkan^> okee
<JanC> maar als jij iets manueel gaat installeren daar, dan moet jij ook alle updates installeren
<erkan^> ja, maar ik weet het niet hoe werkt dat
<JanC> dan moet je dus in theorie elke dag zelf nakijken of er geen update is voor één van de extensions  ;)
<JanC> als je die in je profiel(en) installeert controleert Firefox zelf op updates
<erkan^> ja, da tklopt
<erkan^> ik wil alleen dat ik installeer één extensie bijv. AdBlock Plus ofzo in de map, dan wordt het automaat extensie in de elke profiel van ff toegevoegd zonder ik download opnieuw
<OerHeks> firefox helpt toch met extenties updaten ?
<JanC> OerHeks: per profiel ja
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-18
<alex-|laptop> Hmm, mta sa wil niet starten met wine
<tiempjuuh> mta sa?
<tiempjuuh> volledige naam ?
<alex-|laptop> multi theft auto san andreas
<CasW> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10290
<CasW> De laatste versies werken er inderdaad niet perfect mee
<alex-|laptop> weet niet welke versie ik draai..
<CasW> Diegene die niet werkt, neem ik aan ;)
<alex-|laptop> Ik zal 1.2 eens installeren
<alex-|laptop> Error loading font! tahoma.ttf
<CasW> Wat is die error?
<CasW> Niet aanwezig?
<alex-|laptop> Dat is de enige melding die ik krijg
<alex-|laptop> tahoma.ttf kan niet worden geladen
<CasW> Kan je controleren of die is geïnstalleerd?
<CasW> (Ik heb hier geen Wine op staan op het moment, dus ik kan je zo gauw niet vertellen hoe)
<alex-|laptop> msttcorefonts package is al geinstalleerd
<alex-|laptop> volgens ubuntu nl forum; 'Tahoma zit niet in de msttcorefonts.'
<CasW> Kijk, dat verklaart een hoop ;)
<CasW> Probeer dit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86335/installing-other-fonts-on-wine
<alex-|laptop> tahoma.tff gedownload
<alex-|laptop>  cp Tahoma.ttf /home/ubuntu/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts\
<alex-|laptop> maar nog geen resultaat
<CasW> Dat is ook niet waar Wine z'n fonts vandaan haalt, volg die link die ik je had gestuurd ;)
<CasW> http://askubuntu.com/questions/86335/installing-other-fonts-on-wine
<alex-|laptop> heb ze nu in /.fonts/
<alex-|laptop> maar nog geen resultaat
<CasW> ~/.fonts is niet /.fonts/, maar /home/alex-|laptop/.fonts, die ~ staat voor /home/$CURRENT_USER
<CasW> (De ingelogde gebruiker, $CURRENT_USER is overigens geen valide terminalvariabele)
<CasW> *ingestelde
<alex-|laptop> weet ik
<alex-|laptop> ik zit ook in /home/alex/.fonts/
<CasW> Dat is dus niet /.fonts ;)
<CasW> Maar goed. Je hebt hem daar en je hebt nog steeds geen resultaat?
<alex-|laptop> ja
<CasW> Probeer 's uit- en in te loggen of zelfs helemaal te herstarten
<alex-|laptop> Nu ook in /usr/share/fonts/
<alex-|laptop> geplaatst
<alex-|laptop> en nu ook in /usr/share/wine/fonts/
<alex-|laptop> uitloggen gaat even niet
<alex-|laptop> heb te veel open staan
<alex-|laptop> Ik zal morgen wel even proberen (dan is me laptop toch gereboot)
<CasW> Tsja, dat is het enige wat ik kan bedenken zo gauw nu
<alex-|laptop> oeps
<alex-|laptop> ik had de fonts map
<alex-|laptop> in /home/ubuntu/Documenten/.fonts/
<alex-|laptop> nogsteeds zelfde error
<alex-|laptop> Het vreemde is, winecfg zegt wel bij Grafisch "Dit is Tahoma op 12 grootte"
<alex-|laptop> afk
<johan_> iemand bekend met akonaserver wat een onding is dit pfff he twerkt niet bij mij
<johan_> akonadiserver
<johan_> http://pastebin.com/5gH6E3hb bekijk dit even misschien weet jij d eoplossing?
<alex-|laptop> Zei iemand net nog iets tegen me?
<alex-|laptop> Ik had me laptop op standby gezet, maar toen ik terug kwam stond hij aan en de cpu fan stond op 100%...
<JanC> alex-|laptop: ben je zeker dat die in standby stond?
<JanC> soms sluit die niet 100% af door een driver bug, en dan kan het zijn dat die in BIOS power management mode terecht komt (waarbij je fan meestal altijd 100% aan staat)
<alex-|laptop> in de bios is mijn fan gewoon stil
<alex-|laptop> JanC: nee niet helemaal zeker, maar het is al 2x gebeurd
<alex-|laptop> Hoe kan ik zien wat veel schijfruimte inneemt op me pc?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-10
<student> heey mensen
<StefandeVries> Goed te zien dat mensen nog geduld hebben.
<RawChid> Die 'studenten' van tegenwoordig :P
<erik_k> Ik ben momenteel bezig mijn systemen met ssh met elkaar te verbinden. Ik kwam echter het volgende tegen.
<erik_k> Ik wil graag van de laptop naar de desktop naar de server een ssh verbinding maken. Dit lukt stap voor stap. Maar weet iemand hoe ik via deze weg direct een bestand kan oversturen?
<StefandeVries> Dat gaat met scp.
<StefandeVries> ssh copy.
<StefandeVries> Daar zijn goede handleidingen voor te vinden. :)
<erik_k> Van de ene naar de ander wel, maar hier heb ik dus nog een extra computer tussen hangen. Met scp was het van de laptop naar de desktop idd gelukt.
<StefandeVries> Ah ja.
<StefandeVries> Sorry, ik las het verkeerd.
<erik_k> Sorry, dat klop ik wist het niet direct goed te verwoorden.
<ertai_NL> erik_k: je wil via ssh bestanden verzenden van je laptop via de desktop naar de server?
<erik_k> ja
<viezerd> waarom niet van je laptop naar je server ?
<erik_k> De laptop heeft daar nog geen toestemming voor. De rsa key wil ik op deze manier gaan overzetten.
<StefandeVries> Nou:
<viezerd> via welke manier heb je laptop <-> desktop gedaan ?
<StefandeVries> Eerst via scp naar de desktop.
<StefandeVries> En dan met ssh inloggen op de desktop en met scp naar de server.
<ertai_NL> erik_k: dat is ook de enige wat ik zo kan bedenken
<erik_k> Oke, dan laat ik het daar bij. Ik had gehoopt het uiteindelijk in 1 keer met het ssh-copy-id te kunnen doen.
<jo-erlend> greetings from Norway. :) I was wondering if I could ask you lovely people to help me with something rather off-topic to Ubuntu. I'm trying to find the lyrics of a song called Wilgeboompjes but I'm having no luck, possibly because I don't know Dutch :) If anyone could help, I'd really appreciate it. This is the specific song I'm curious about: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4mQEMl3HbE
<StefandeVries> I don't seem able to find them, too.
 * commandoline also looked a bit, no success either.
<jo-erlend> StefandeVries, commandoline; well, thanks for the effort. :)
<StefandeVries> It's a rather peculiar song. :P
<Copernic> pff heeft er iemand ervaring deze man page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DigitalAC-3Pulseaudio
<Copernic> kom er niet doorheen met ubuntu 12.04
<Brenton> hi
<Brenton> hows everyone?!
<Copernic> bit sick :/
<Copernic> should go to bed but wanted to play amnesia with 5.1 surround :)
<Brenton> i know right its this weather
<Copernic> not that easy
<Brenton> yeah
<Brenton> where are you from?!
<Copernic> Holland
<Copernic> this is the dutch channel right? :)
<Brenton> i dont know i am from the usa!!!!
<Copernic> hehe
<Brenton> its true!!!
<Copernic> I guess I should go to bed
<Copernic> try again later
<Brenton> what time is it there?!
<Copernic> 23:00
<Brenton> wow you type great english!!!
<Copernic> thx :-)
<Copernic> anyways gonna sleep now
<Copernic> cu lataer
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-11
<robbert_> hallo, ik heb een vraag
<robbert_> heb een laptop met windows 7 met een bsod
<robbert_> kom op geen enkele manier meer terug in windows
<robbert_> enige optie lijkt om met ubuntu wat bestanden te redden en alles opnieuw te installeren
<robbert_> geprobeerd een live cd te maken maar als ik die probeer te draaien krijg ik een melding: Het subsysteem dat vereist is ..niet aanwezig"
<robbert_> iemand een idee wat ik daar aan kan doen
<robbert_> thx
<robbert_> ...
<robbert_> zinvolle chatroom dit
<Jeeves_> http://www.rouming.cz/roumingShow.php?file=MIRROR_2BMIRROR_a69351_4267147.jpg
<JasperCoenraats> Is er een alternatief zoals Winamp voor Linux (waar je niet telkens een bibliotheek moet opladen)?
<JasperCoenraats> mijn probleem met Rhythmbox is dat de muziek niet in de mappen blijft staan
<JasperCoenraats> had een map gemaakt voor klassiek, alles weer weg
<JasperCoenraats> alles staat wel bij ontbrekende bestanden
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<RawChid> JasperCoenraats: er zijn meerdere muziekprogramma's
<RawChid> Maar wellicht kun je ook het probleem met Rhythmbox oplossen. Want ik heb dat probleem niet
<JasperCoenraats> RawChid: ik krijg het in Rhythm niet voor elkaaar gewoon muzieklijksten te laten staan
<RawChid> Bedoel je dat de muziek verwijderd worden uit de mappen op je schijf?
<JasperCoenraats> nee
<RawChid> Je kunt lijsten aanmaken en opslaan... Wat lukt er dan niet?
<JasperCoenraats> dat de muziek die op de schijf staat zichtbaar blijft in Rb
<JasperCoenraats> en dat ik niet telkens allens moet opzoeken e.d.
<RawChid> Bij voorkeuren kun je ergens een map aangeven waar je muziek staat. Rhythmbox zal deze map dan in de gaten houden
<JasperCoenraats> met submappen?
<RawChid> Dus ook als je er nieuwe muziek in zet, zal het in Rhythmbox erbij komen
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> De eerste keer dat je dat doet moet hij even laden, kan wat minuten duren. Maar vervolgens kun je wel gewoon snel zoeken en lijsten maken enzo
<JasperCoenraats> heb 'm nu ff, maar zie ḿ niet in de voorkeuren blijven hangen
<RawChid> Gaat dat lukken?
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je met blijven hangen?
<JasperCoenraats> ik geloof dat ie zegt dat er meerdere locaties instaan
<JasperCoenraats> ik wou eigenlijk muziek/ met alle submappen
<RawChid> Ja, dat moet kunnen
<RawChid> Dan moet je de map muziek alleen er in zetten. Submappen neemt ie automatisch mee
<JasperCoenraats> done
<JasperCoenraats> heb em gerestart
<JasperCoenraats> er staan nu 140 artiesten met ca 4000 nummers in
<JasperCoenraats> dat klinkt beter dan 34 nummer (iets meer dan een LP)
<RawChid> Onderin kun je zien of ie bezig is met indexeren
<RawChid> Mooi
<JasperCoenraats> en zou ik via rhythmb zelf een aantal artiesten kun verwijderen uit de index (niet van de schijf maar via de mediaplayer) uit de map muziek?
<RawChid> Dat weet ik even niet uit mijn hoofd.
<JasperCoenraats> iig is dit al heel wat beter
<JasperCoenraats> thnks
<RawChid> Je kunt wel eigen lijsten maken. En die zijn wel vast
<JasperCoenraats> ja, maar die waren telkens na het opstarten weer leeg
<JasperCoenraats> muv wagner
<RawChid> Als je nu bijv. zoekt op "bach"
<JasperCoenraats> maar daar heb ik niet elke dag zin in :)
<RawChid> DAn alles selecteert -> rechtermuisknop -> toevoegen aan lijst (ofzo)
<RawChid> Dan krijg je een lijst met alleen bach, en die moet naar opstarten ook nog zo zijn
<StefandeVries> Ik Bach heb je elke dag zin.
<JasperCoenraats> nou, hij maakt met zoeken (ctrl-F) snel lijsten mogelijk per map (map = artiest submap is album)
<JasperCoenraats> dat schiet op
<JasperCoenraats> StefandeVries: bijna wel, zolang het de Brandendurgische Konzete maar nie wezen
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<JasperCoenraats> iig kan ik nu "even" iets opzetten zonder moeten hoeven zullen zoeken
<robbert_> hallo, ik heb een vraag
<robbert_> heb een laptop met windows 7 met een bsod
<robbert_> kom op geen enkele manier meer terug in windows
<robbert_> geprobeerd een live cd te maken maar als ik die probeer te draaien krijg ik een melding: Het subsysteem dat vereist is ..niet aanwezig"
<robbert_> enige optie lijkt om met ubuntu wat bestanden te redden en alles opnieuw te installeren
<robbert_> laatste regel voor de voorlaatste..
<ichat> robbert_:   wat voor pc / laptop  want een melding als  ´ het subsystem ......   zegt me niet zo veel....
<robbert_> is een generieke melding, maar de laptop is een vaio, volledige melding is: Het subsysteem dat vereist is voor de ondersteunung van het type installatiekopie, is nuet aanwezig
<pmjdebruijn> vaak zijn de engelatige foutmelding zinvoller
<pmjdebruijn> dus probeer het eens in het engels
<robbert_> die zit er niet bij
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> je kan bij Ubuntu bij het starten de taal kiezen
<pmjdebruijn> of wat anders misschien handig is, maak een foto van de foutmelding en upload die ergens
<robbert_> het is een dos melding, als reactie op een poging ubuntu te starten
<pmjdebruijn> om eerlijk te zijn klinkt dat meer als iets van Windows
<pmjdebruijn> desalniettemin, een fototje maakt het misschien helderder
<robbert_> windows wil niet starten dus dat zal t niet zijn
<pmjdebruijn> dat is erg kort door de bocht
<pmjdebruijn> nogmaals
<pmjdebruijn> we zien graag een fotoje
<robbert_> ja, foto, er is niks meer dan deze regel..
<pmjdebruijn> robbert_: het gaat om de context
<robbert_> die laat zich ook nogal moeilijk op een foto zetten
<pmjdebruijn> http://finderr.net/windows/nl-NL/Het-subsysteem-dat-vereist-is-voor-de-ondersteuning-van-het-type-installatieko-/815756145
<pmjdebruijn> is een WIndows foutmelding
<pmjdebruijn> precies zoals ik dacht
<pmjdebruijn> Google is je vriendje
<robbert_> whatever, de vraag is wat er bedoeld kan worden met dat subsysteem
<robbert_> heb je daar een idee van
<pmjdebruijn> dit is een Ubuntu support kanaal, geen Windows support kanaal
<pmjdebruijn> dus ik heb geen idee
<robbert_> voelt een beetje als een bandenspecialist die niets van remmen weet maar goed, laat ik mijn frustratie niet over jou uitstorten..
<pmjdebruijn> robbert_: onzin
<ichat> @robbert gewoon    ubuntu cd erin,    F12 (of wat het bootmenu ook gevoorschijn toverd by sony´ s)...  en opstarten van cd
<ichat> de stappen op het scherm volgen en je bent voorgoed van windows verlost
<pmjdebruijn> volgens mij was dat het punt niet
<pmjdebruijn> of wel?
<robbert_> het punt is dat de laptop niet meer opstart en ik graag mijn bestanden wil redden alvorens de boel opnieuw te installeren, daarvoor dacht ik ubuntu te gebruiken
<pmjdebruijn> ubuntu starten staat verder los van die foutmelding
<pmjdebruijn> meeste systemen hebben een hotkey om van CD of USB stick te starten
<pmjdebruijn> dat is vaak F12 of F2
<pmjdebruijn> schiet vaak door het beeld heen
<pmjdebruijn> maar dat is echt merkspecifiek (en varieerd soms binnen een merk ook nog eens)
<robbert_> ok, zal het zo nog eens proberen, heb uiteindelijk toch nog maar een chkdsk gestart dus ws zit ik nog wel even..
<robbert_> computers..nog erger dan auto's en vrouwen
<smile> byeee! :D
<Gerard> ik probeer Ubuntu op een losse USB 3.0 harde schij f te installeren, maar de PC (startup vanaf de USB) ziet het OS niet, wat doe ik fout ?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-12
<robbert_> iemand die me iets kan vertellen over het gebruik van een ubuntu live cd
<pmjdebruijn> dat ligt eraan wat "iets" is :)
<robbert_> goeiemorgen pmj, slaap je hier?
<pmjdebruijn> stel je vraag maar gewoon, en dan is het een kwestie van wachten tot iemand die het weet tijd heeft om je vraag te beantworoden
<robbert_> ik heb een windows laptop met een "blue screen of death", wil niet meer opstarten, ik wil nu wat data redden mbv een ubuntu live cd maar krijg deze niet aan de praat
<pmjdebruijn> nou
<pmjdebruijn> zoals we gisteren al zeiden, in de BIOS van je laptop moet je op een knop drukken om van de CD te starten
<pmjdebruijn> wat deze knop is, is echter per fabrikant anders
<pmjdebruijn> vaak is dit ESC of F12
<robbert_> klopt, heb ik gedaan, alle bootopties gecheckt, de cdrom spint maar hij pakt m niet
<robbert_> ik geloof dat de vraag is of ik wel een live cd heb of dat ik een image bestand heb gemaakt
<pmjdebruijn> aha ok
<pmjdebruijn> nou
<robbert_> als ik ubuntu gedownload heb en deze rechtstreeks heb uitgepakt op een dvd, is het dan een image?
<pmjdebruijn> de .ISO die je download hebt (bijv. http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso)
<pmjdebruijn> robbert_: "rechtstreeks uitgepakt"? met winrar of zo?
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow
<robbert_> zoiets ja
<pmjdebruijn> je moet die .ISO als image wegbranden
<pmjdebruijn> robbert_: nee, dan is het logisch dat het niet werkt
<pmjdebruijn> :)
<robbert_> ok, dat scheelt weer
<robbert_> maar hoe brand ik dat als image?
<pmjdebruijn> in het ISO image zitten speciale delen om ervoor te zorgen dat deze "opstartbaar" is
<pmjdebruijn> robbert_: dat ligt aan welke software je hebt
<pmjdebruijn> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<pmjdebruijn> dat is wat op de Ubuntu site erbij staat
<robbert_> ok thx, ga even snuffelen
<pmjdebruijn> dit kan misschien ook nog een optie zijn http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<trijntje> dat is het beste, de iso past niet eens op een cd, alleen op een dvd
<pmjdebruijn> nja 12.04.1 pas nog op een CD IIRC
<pmjdebruijn> past*
<pmjdebruijn> robbert_: 12.04.1 werkt mogelijk ook iets beter als je grafische kaart minder goed ondersteunt is
<StefandeVries> Godgodgod.
<StefandeVries> 7:00 vertrokken van huis, nu bij de uni. -.-
<robbert_> ok, zelfde resultaat
<robbert_> nog even en dat ding gaat tegen de muur
<pmjdebruijn> en je hebt de CD als image gebrand?
<robbert_> yep
<robbert_> even voor mijn begrip
<robbert_> ik heb ubuntu gedwonload
<robbert_> 12.1 geloof ik
<robbert_> .10
<pmjdebruijn> dat maakt op zich niet uit
<pmjdebruijn> behalve dat je dan een DVD moet gebruiken omdat het niet op een CD pas
<robbert_> moet ik die dan eerst installeren
<pmjdebruijn> nee
<pmjdebruijn> je kan direct naar een desktop booten (die vanaf CD/DVD wel wat traagjes is)
<pmjdebruijn> maar wat gaat er fout?
<pmjdebruijn> als je PC van die CD boot hoor je kort een menutje te krijgen
<robbert_> met een oude herstartdvd van windows werkt het wel
<pmjdebruijn> IIRC
<robbert_> met deze niet
<robbert_> de dvd spint maar er gebeurt verder niks
<pmjdebruijn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQLI-p-tRRQ
<pmjdebruijn> rond 3:22 zie je dat menutje
<pmjdebruijn> kan het niet dat je cd drive gewoon rot is?
<pmjdebruijn> of zo
<pmjdebruijn> je kan allicht proberen een USB stick te maken
<robbert_> nee, want de vista dvd pakt ie wel en verder kan ik de dvd vanuit dos wel benaderen en zien wat er op staat
<pmjdebruijn> dat is heel vreemd
<robbert_> zag ik al maar daarvoor moet ik ubuntu wel eerst installeren toch
<pmjdebruijn> dat denk ik dat je CD toch niet goed gebrand hebt
<pmjdebruijn> erhm DVD
<robbert_> dat denk ik eigenlijk ook
<robbert_> maar als ik de dvd in een andere laptop doe kan ik wel ubuntu installeren
<pmjdebruijn> je krijgt gewoon dat menutje?
<pmjdebruijn> heel vreemd
<pmjdebruijn> kan mogelijk een BIOS probleem zijn
<pmjdebruijn> BIOSen hebben helaas soms ook bugs
<pmjdebruijn> soms kan het ook gewoon een optie zijn
<pmjdebruijn> robbert_: soms is het ook zo dat sommige DVD drives niet goed met alle soorten DVD+/-R overweg kunnen
<pmjdebruijn> kan vanalles zijn :(
<robbert_> pmjdebruin, het is gelukt..
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> robbert_: wat was het nu?
<robbert_> geen idee, heb de onuitgepakte versie met infrarecorder als image gebrand, ziet er echt volkomen identiek uit aan de eerdere versies maar ineens ging ie
<robbert_> ben nu bestanden aan het wegschrijven
<robbert_> mijn eerste kennismaking met ubuntu..
<robbert_> UI heeft wel wat weg van IOS
<robbert_> vrij veel zelfs
<ichat> wacht maar tot je win8 ziet
<StefandeVries> Windows Phone 8. :D
<ichat> StefandeVries:  - werk waar ik geedeloyed
<ichat> ben,
<ichat> gaat mogelijk binnekort over naar win8
<ichat> dus heb ik mijn teamleider vast maar gevraagt om een andere aanstelling
<StefandeVries> K.
<ichat> detachering ... dan kan dat gelukkig
<pmjdebruijn> robbert_: je bedoelt Mac OS X, maar ja idd, de laatste versies zijn daar idd enigsinds op gaan lijken
<Jules_> Hallo!
<trijntje> hey Jules_
<Jules_> Ik zit met een probleem,
<Jules_> Ik draai Ubuntu, maar ik heb last van een tikkende harde schijf.
<Jules_> Ik had dit onder Windows niet.
<Jules_> Is er een manier om dit op te lossen?
<trijntje> een tikkende harde schijf? Hoe weet je dat
<Jules_> Ofja, tikkend? Hij maak een heel hard geluid, soort tikkend geluid als ik iets open etc.
<Jules_> Excuses, ik klikte het venster per ongeluk weg.
<trijntje> hoe oud is die computer? Bij mij maakt mn pc onder windows vista juist meer herrie dan onder ubuntu
<trijntje> dat dacht ik al ;)
<Jules_> Nog geen 3 maanden oud.
<Jules_> Onder Windows 7 en onder Windows 8
<Jules_> maakt hij geen geluid.
<trijntje> wat raar, hoeveel ram heeft die pc?
<Jules_> 8 GB
<trijntje> weet je zeker dat het de harddisk is? Zou het niet de ventilator van de videokaart kunnen zijn?
<Jules_> En het is geen geluid zo van "Dat laat ik wel even".
<Jules_> Nop.
<Jules_> Ik heb hem open gehad.
<trijntje> ik kan me niet voorstellen hoe een ander OS van invloed kan zijn op het geluid van de hd
<trijntje> je zou de gezondheid van de disk kunnen checkken, zoek op 'schijven' in de Dash
<Jules_> Ik ook niet, maar het is erg vervelend.
<trijntje> je zou het in #ubuntu kunnen vragen als hier niemand het weet, ik heb iig geen idee
<Jules_> Even kijken
<Jules_> Dat is de Engels talige chat?
<trijntje> ja
<Jules_> Bedankt. Ik probeer het daar even.
<Jules_> Hmm, het heeft nog niet echt veel zin haha.
<trijntje> Jules_: het gaat wel snel daar ja, maar als je je vraag ongeveer om de 10 min ofzo herhaald krijg je meestal antwoord
<xatr0z> Ik kan niet meer op mijn account inloggen op ubuntu 12.10 sinds wat updates en samba. Is encrypted dus kan weinig nog doen. Via GUI en SSH lijkt het alsof ik zo dom ben mn wachtwoord te vergeten, maar weet zeker dat deze juist is.
<xatr0z> Ik weet ook zeker dat het wachtwoord goed is, omdat als ik via TTY/1 inlog met username xatr0z en een incorrect password ik de error "Login incorrect" krijg met _daaronder_ mogelijkheid om opnieuw username in te typen. Dit is het normale gedrag.
<xatr0z> ALs ik echter op dezelfde plek inlog met username xatr0z en het correcte password krijg ik dit _GEEN_ "Login incorrect" te zien!! In plaats daarvan wordt het scherm namelijk helemaal leeggemaakt, met daarna wel opnieuw mogelijkheid om in te loggen.
<xatr0z> Iemand een idee wat dit is?
<xatr0z> zal wel weinig wakker zijn nu, maar ik lees hele nacht/morgen
<xatr0z> misschien moet ik filmpje maken om het goed uit te leggen :/
<xatr0z> simpel gezegd krijg ik dus GEEN 'Login incorrect' met correcte password, en ik weet zeker dat het het juiste password is doordat die Login incorrect bij elk ander ingetypt wachtwoord wel komt
<ertai_NL> je krijgt geen bash maar opnieuw een loginscherm. Is daarbij de 1e login-tekst nog zichtbaar of is deze verdwenen?
<ertai_NL> ah.. niet goed gelezen.. leeggemaakt dus
<ertai_NL> Ik denk dat je bash niet goed is
<ertai_NL> is heel je systeem ge-encrypt of alleen je homedir?
<xatr0z> alles is encrypted helaas
<xatr0z> maar
<xatr0z> ik ben net achter gekomen dat je rootshell recoveryboot hebt :D
<xatr0z> thank god voor zo'n beveiligingsrisico want anders was ik screwed
<xatr0z> en zie een hele wazige PAM_AUTHINFO_UNAVAIL in auth.log
<xatr0z> dus dit heeft met installatie van samba4 te maken
<xatr0z> ik zit nu in mijn eigen domain ofzo
<xatr0z> :X dat is het dus
<xatr0z> dank voor hulp
<ertai_NL> mooi dat je iets gevonden hebt
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-13
<CasW> Heeft hier iemand ervaring met de betadrivers van AMD (voor videokaarten (om precies te zijn de Radeon HD6790)) en Ubuntu 12.10? Is het wat stabiel?
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Ik moet morgen een server installeren op school zodat ze hun websites daar op kunnen zetten... Voor elke leerling een gebruiker en dan moet de /home dus de root www map zijn, quota er op, een ftp account aanmaken hoe doe ik dit ? :D
<commandoline> lord4163: als beginnetje is er volgens mij mod userdir voor apache, en volgens mij bestaat er iets dergelijks voor de meeste andere webservers.
<lord4163> oke daar ga ik dan even naar kijken en een bash scriptje brouwen.
<lord4163> Weet je ook hoe ik quota op de home folder toepas?
<commandoline> ben ik even voor aan het zoeken, want ik ben zelf ook wel nieuwsgierig daarnaar :P
<lord4163> 2MB :D
<commandoline> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialQuotas.html <- zoiets zou moeten werken, maar je zou toch zeggen dat het makkelijker moet kunnen :P
<lord4163> Zal eventjes gaan kijken en zoeken, maar nu eerst eten
<lord4163> how can I change my volume in mocp? :D
<lord4163> It's >
<lord4163> ohw oeps verkeerde channel haha :D
<lord4163> hoe geef ik een gebruiker alleen rechten in de home folder?
<lord4163> Dus geen enkele rechten in andere mappen?
<ertai_NL> lord4163: je wil de gebruiker geen leesrechten geven?
<lord4163> read write execute alleen in de home folder
<ertai_NL> als ze geen execute hebben op de diverse bin-directories kunnen ze niks dus dat werkt niet
<lord4163> ohw oke
<lord4163> In ieder geval moet de gebruiker niet iets kunnen aanpassen
<ertai_NL> en write-rechten hebben ze niet buiten hun homedir en /tmp
<ertai_NL> (standaard iig)
<lord4163> Okay, dus hoe geef ik de rechten dan?
<lord4163> Hun home folder is /var/www/leerling1
<lord4163> etc.. en ze mogen niet naar /var/www gaan enzovoort
<ertai_NL> chmod 755 leerling1 op hun eigen map
<ertai_NL> maar wil je niet jailen?
<lord4163> Hmm, volgens mij kunnen ze dan niet veel meer?
<lord4163> systeembestanden moet je toch root voor zijn om die aan te kunnen passen
<ertai_NL> beter lijkt mij om de /var/www te linken naar een submap van de homedir van de leerlingen
<lord4163> Hmm ja moet niet te moeilijk he ;)
<lord4163> Ik heb een groep genaamd leerlingen en elke leerling krijgt een map met de rechten 700 dan zou het toch goed moeten zijn?
<ertai_NL> lord4163: ja.. maar je apache zal er waarschijnlijk ook bij moeten kunnen
<lord4163> ja inderdaad
<ertai_NL> dan werkt 700 niet omdat die er dan niet bij kan
<lord4163> 744 dan?
<ertai_NL> werken ze alleen met html? Dan werkt dat denk ik.. weet niet of het ook werkt met PHP
<lord4163> ah moet 755 zijn
<lord4163> Het word PHP en MySQL, daarvoor gaan we die server opzetten omdat WAMP gewoon ** is :D
<lord4163> Ik ben met een bash script bezig die automatisch een gebruiker en home maakt en een MySQL database maakt maar hij werkt niet, want ik kan niet inloggen :(
<ertai_NL> er is een mogelijkheid om te zorgen dat een gebruiker niet bij de andere kan..
<ertai_NL> dat is 750 gebruiken en voor iedere gebruiker een groep aanmaken en dat de apache-user in al die groepen zit..
<ertai_NL> vergeet trouwens niet ook de data-map van MySQL te verplaatsen
<lord4163> achja dat maakt inprincipe niet uit maar zou je misschien mijn script kunnen bekijken? http://pastie.org/5521784
<ertai_NL> mij lijkt het script prima
<ertai_NL> alleen de sql-statement ben ik niet echt zeker.. beheer zelf geen mysql
<lord4163> Hij werkt ook alleen kan ik daarna niet inloggen ?
<ertai_NL> maakt useradd wel de /var/www/leerlingen/user$-map aan?
<lord4163> ja hij maakt de map en gebruiker alleen werkt het wachtwoord niet?
<ertai_NL> oh.. dat moet je even zoeken dan. Gebruik de useradd/adduser niet. Let wel dat useradd en adduser 2 verschillende dingen zijn.
<lord4163> Ja ik weet het
<viezerd> de CREATE USER is ook niet echt nodig
<viezerd> ipv kan zoiets: GRANT ALL ON database.* TO user@'host' IDENTIFIED BY 'password';
<lord4163> oke en kan ik het ook doen zonder een database aan te maken?
<viezerd> nee, db moet wel gemaakt worden
<lord4163> dus ik kan niet gewoon een gebruiker maken zonder databases?
<viezerd> een (MySQL) gebruiker zonder database heeft weinig nut, zeg maar
<viezerd> dat is alleen maar vervuiling
<viezerd> of beter gezegd, 1 zonder rechten op een database
<lord4163> ja maar die moet de gebruiker zelf creeeren?
<viezerd> dat lijkt me iets teveel rechten
<lord4163> Hoezo? Ik moet toch gewoon een database kunnen aanmaken? :O
<ertai_NL> lord4163: als root wel.. als gebruiker lijkt me niet.. dat is veel lastiger te maken ook
<lord4163> achja ik heb die lijn van internet geplukt :P
<ertai_NL> lord4163: www.zentyal.org hier al eens naar gekeken? Heb je geen cmd meer nodig
<lord4163> Ja zal ik ook nog eens naar kijken in ieder geval
<lord4163> ik zal die syntax wijzigen en dat wachtwoord snap ik nog niet o.0
<lord4163> http://pastie.org/5521899 <- zo zou iemand nog heel even willen kijken waarom het wachtwoord niet werkt?
<viezerd> lord4163: makepasswd --char=8 <--- moet dat niet charS zijn ?
<lord4163> Het werkt als ik hem in de terminal tik
<lord4163> maar ik kan niet inloggen op mijn systeem of op phpmyadmin
<viezerd> zou ff kijken in de home folder, of daar die .bashrc enzo zijn aangemaakt
<viezerd> en mss ook ff inloggen met een account die wel werkt, en dan 'su - nietwerkendeuser'
<viezerd> en ff logs checken
<lord4163> als ik het wachtwoord wijzig werkt het wel hoor
<viezerd> mja, k heb hier geen linux bak bij de hand om te reproduceren
<viezerd> mss kan je een echo voor die makepasswd lijn zetten om te checken wat die precies doet
<lord4163> ja heb het al geprobeerd buiten het script om, blijkbaar een beetje vaag maarja cya bedankt voor de hulp :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-15
<Amphieuss> Iemand hier ?
<Amphieuss> Hulp ?
<ertai_NL> ja
<Amphieuss> Ah
<Amphieuss> ik heb een vragje
<Amphieuss> *vraagje
<ertai_NL> stel hem.. dan kijk ik of ik een antwoord kan geven
<Amphieuss> Ik zit hier met een dual core intel machine , maar als ik een versie van ubuntu wil downloaden zie ik alleen maar Amd 64 ?
<Amphieuss> waar zijn de 386i gebleven ?
<Amphieuss> of maakt dat niks meer uit ?
<ertai_NL> je machine is 32bit of 64bit?
<Amphieuss> 64 bit
<ertai_NL> dan moet je amd64 hebben. Zo heet de architectuur
<Amphieuss> draait nu op win7 64 bit
<Amphieuss> ah ok
<sarawara> #cinelerra
<sarawara> join /#cinelerra
<sarawara> join / #cinelerra
<mjkal> hallo, ik heb de foutmelding ini= bootarg. Hoe kan ik allereerst mijn belangrijkste bestanden redden? Ik heb een installatie-cd gebrand, maar zie niet de optie van de try-out versie
<viezerd> helaas, niemand een antwoord binnen de deadline
<ertai_NL> strak tijdsmimiet
<Gorash_> zo moeilijk kan het toch niet zijn
<Gorash_> even via usb booten, en dan kwestie van je partitie mounten en kopieren die zooi
<ertai_NL> ja
<smile> byeee :p
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-16
<lord4163> Kan iemand mij helpen met een bash scriptje? :(
<CoolePascal> mogelijk ja...na mijn lunch
<lord4163> het is al 12 uur geweest hoor :D
<CoolePascal> Fabian een van de dingen die mij cool maakt is dat ik zelf mjn tijden bepaal he... maar inmiddelgs gegetren
<CoolePascal> ja dank je was lekker
<CoolePascal> nu ga jij eerst een kopje koffie voor mij zetten
<CoolePascal> en dan mag je eens over je probleem praten
<lord4163> haha grapje :D
<lord4163> http://blog.helderester.nl/wp-content/uploads/koffie.gif
<CoolePascal> kijk kijk   daar kan ik wat mee
<CoolePascal> brand los
<lord4163> Ik geef je een pastebinnetje: http://blog.helderester.nl/wp-content/uploads/koffie.gif
<lord4163> http://pastie.org/5538493#
<lord4163> die :D
<lord4163> Als de gebruiker gemaakt is kan ik niet inloggen met het wachtwoord in linux of mysql?
<CoolePascal> klopt
<CoolePascal> mysql heeft eigen ww
<CoolePascal> en je moet ook nog weten vanaf waar die toegang nodig is
<CoolePascal> is dat aleen voor een webserver ?
<CoolePascal> oef
<CoolePascal> ik zie nog meer
<CoolePascal> wat ben je in hemelsnaam van plan ?
<lord4163> Je bedoel xxx? Die heb ik gewoon even onzichtbaar gemaakt?
<CoolePascal> nee lieverd dat snap ik ook nog wel
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> ik zie dat je een std install doet
<CoolePascal> en daar vrolijk gebruikers op aanmaakt
<lord4163> Een gebruiker aanmaken zodat ze kunnen inloggen via ftp en kunnen spelen met mysql?
<CoolePascal> zucht.....
<CoolePascal> snik snik
<CoolePascal> snotter snotter
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> iig
<CoolePascal> zul je een account voor die gebruiker moeten aanmaken
<CoolePascal> die account mag GEEEN rechten hebben
<CoolePascal> vervolgens
<CoolePascal> maak je een db account aan voor die gebruiker
<CoolePascal> en die geef je alle noodzakelijke rechten voor die db
<CoolePascal> daarna
<CoolePascal> natuurlijkl nog even de zaak flushen ander doetie het niet
<CoolePascal> klaar
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> als ik je zo hoor
<CoolePascal> dan is securety niet speciaal iets waar je ooit aan gedacht hebt
<CoolePascal> mij een zorg
<CoolePascal> maar elke gehakte server is er een waar viezigheid mee gebeurd
<lord4163> sorry, ik moet nog alles leren van de meester :)
<CoolePascal> probeer jij maar eens uit te leggen waarom jou speeldoos vol met enge plaatjes staat
<CoolePascal> wie is jou meester ?
<CoolePascal> ik toch niet hoop ik
<lord4163> jij haha
<CoolePascal> want ik ben heel streng !
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> als het aan mij ligt
<CoolePascal> dan maak je eerst eens een beetje bekend
<CoolePascal> met hoe mysql werkt
<CoolePascal> lees eens wat over de database 'mysql' met name over de tabellen user en db
<lord4163> niet zoveel ervaring met mysql gebruikers nee
<CoolePascal> dat is n.l. wat ik net vertelde
<CoolePascal> is ook niet erg
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> als dat zo is, dan wil je dus ook niet dat allerlij scriptkiddies op jouw server mogen rotzooien
<lord4163> Maar waarom kan ik niet inloggen met het wachtwoord?
<CoolePascal> omdat mysql (in tegenstelling tot postgress sql waar het anders is geregeld) zich totaal niets van de password file aantrekt
<CoolePascal> het heeft een eigen authentificatie systeem
<CoolePascal> daarom
<CoolePascal> waarom maak je die site op zn Zweeds ?
<CoolePascal> niet dat het echt boeid hoor
<lord4163> het word geen site hoor
<CoolePascal> godzijdank
<CoolePascal> ftp is ook erg hoor
<CoolePascal> maar ok
<lord4163> omdat ik in zweden woon en een linux servertje ga opzetten op school zodat de ict leerlingen kunnen programmeren met php en mysql
<CoolePascal> aha
<CoolePascal> toch wel aleen intern hoop ik Fabian ?   want het is niet erg als ere wat mis gaat maar wel als dat ding dan ook nog aan het inet hanhgt
<CoolePascal> waar in zweden ?
<lord4163> Ja nou weet ik nog niet
<CoolePascal> ok
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> dus zaak
<CoolePascal> het gelijk goed te doen he
<lord4163> örnsköldsvik
<lord4163> Yep
<CoolePascal> oefff    k-k-k-k-kououououdeeee
<CoolePascal> das toch bij sundsvall in de buurt he ?
<lord4163> Ja
<lord4163> Het is nog wel een stukje daar vandaan hoor maar in die richting ;)
<CoolePascal> tja zweden is war groter dan Schimmert dat weet ik
<CoolePascal> wil keer naar Stockholm
<CoolePascal> ben wel es uitgenodigd door een kennis maar weet neit meer waarie prercies woont
<lord4163> Ongeveer 150 kilometer vanaf hier
<CoolePascal> oef ja
<CoolePascal> waarom zet je jouw users nietr gewoon in /home ?
<CoolePascal> ahhh ik zie al
<lord4163> dit is makkelijker dan klooien aan apache
<lord4163> toch?
<CoolePascal> ja
<CoolePascal> maar dat is dan ook gelijk het hiaat
<CoolePascal> wil niet rot doen
<CoolePascal> maar je systeem zit zo vol met veiligheids lekken
<CoolePascal> niet echt heel ertg verstandig
<CoolePascal> even denken wat wijsheid is
<CoolePascal> wat je zou kunnen doen
<CoolePascal> is
<CoolePascal> iets als dit
<CoolePascal> /home/fabian/www
<CoolePascal> en dan in apache een verweijzing daarnaar maken
<CoolePascal> en
<CoolePascal> dat kan vaak al met een standaard ding waardoor je verder niets hoeft in te stellen
<CoolePascal> je krijgt daniets als   www.url.se/~fabian
<CoolePascal> ff vergeten hoe
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> je kan dus gewoon die apache conf aanpassen
<CoolePascal> en er een ehhhh (hoe heet dat ook weer )    <location> blok van maken
<CoolePascal> voorkom je iig dat je maatjes bij elkaar de code kunnen verzieken
<CoolePascal> blijft er nog genoeg elende over hoor
<CoolePascal> hoe lang woon je al in se ?
<lord4163> 3 jaar
<CoolePascal> bevalt het ?
<lord4163> Jahoor
<lord4163> alleen mijn ouders hebben geen werk dus het is wel op een houtje bijten
<CoolePascal> ai,.... dat is idd flink balen zeg
<CoolePascal> moet je niet echt in se zitten
<CoolePascal> balen.. zo'n mooi en fijn land
<CoolePascal> als ik nl zat ben kom ik ook naar se.... nu ja dat zeg ik dan he... eerst ga ik dan naar Berlijn want dat is echt super
<CoolePascal> en ik zou niet zo hoog gaan worden
<CoolePascal> wil geen winterdepressie he
<CoolePascal> goed je server staat nu bij je thuis ?
<lord4163> Nee zijn lange winters oktober komt de eerste sneeuw en is weg in mei
<lord4163> Nee die komt op school
<CoolePascal> ok
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> even denken hoe je dan mooi kan doen
<lord4163> En het liefste wil ik ook dat ze zelf databases kunnen aanmaken
<lord4163> als het mogelijk is :)
<CoolePascal> dat kan ook wel
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> dat is een hele admin hoor !
<CoolePascal> niet zo heel eenvoudeig
<CoolePascal> om je een idee te geven
<CoolePascal> de meeste isp's laten dat niet toe
<CoolePascal> belachelijk maar zo is het
<CoolePascal> reden
<CoolePascal> de meeste isps gebruiken iets als directadmin, cpannel of dat soort viezigheid
<CoolePascal> en daar gaat dat niet mee
<CoolePascal> reden daarvoor is
<CoolePascal> wat ik al aangaf , wil je de boel goed redelen dan nmoet je een gebruiker zonder rechten maken en die per db regelen
<CoolePascal> dat houd dan ook in dat ze niet zonder meer zelf db kunnen aanmaken   dat moet dan dus via een omweg
<CoolePascal> oplossing
<CoolePascal> gebruik prefixen voor je tabellen
<CoolePascal> doen heel veel programma's     een bagger oplossing maar wertkt voor het domme volk redelijk
<CoolePascal> je krijgt dan dus 1 db
<CoolePascal> en je tabellen zien er dan ongeveer zo uit
<CoolePascal> telefoonboek_namen
<CoolePascal> telefoonboek_adressen
<CoolePascal> wiki_tabel1
<CoolePascal> wiki_tabel1
<lord4163> ah oke
<CoolePascal> probeersel_  enz
<CoolePascal> tabellen aanmaken kan nl wel natuurlijk
<CoolePascal> en meestal is dat ook voldoende hoor
<lord4163> Ja maar soms moet je toch een db aanmaken voor een applicatie bijvoorbeeld joomla?
<CoolePascal> ja   daar doen ze dat dus zoals ik dat aangaf
<CoolePascal> dan maak je geen db aan
<lord4163> Okay
<CoolePascal> maar gebruik je een besrtaande db
<lord4163> oke
<CoolePascal> en zet je er prefixen voor
<CoolePascal> ik vind dat vreselijk
<CoolePascal> maar dat is omdat ik een hekel heb aan prutsoplossingen tengunste van prutsers
<CoolePascal> en tevens ten nadele van goed werk
<CoolePascal> maar wie ben ik
<lord4163> Tja als het kan dan zou dat ook mooier zijn
<CoolePascal> nu wat ik je zei
<CoolePascal> dat levert dan veel db admin op he
<CoolePascal> dat willen isp's nie5t
<CoolePascal> dus krijg je 1 db en moet je de rest met tabel namen regelen
<CoolePascal> kan je een hoop elende opleveren
<lord4163> oke
<lord4163> zou je me kunnen helpen met een script dan?
<CoolePascal> wil ik wel doen hoor
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> JIJ maakt het.. ik help je aleen
<CoolePascal> en ik geef je tips
<CoolePascal> ik ga het dus niet voor je doen
<CoolePascal> want dan stuur ik je een dikke rekening
<CoolePascal> mijn volvo kost nl ook geld he
<lord4163> Haha oke is goed
<lord4163> even drinken misschien heb je teamviewer ofzo? :)
<CoolePascal> nee joh
<CoolePascal> ehm
<CoolePascal> even kijke hoe en wat
<CoolePascal> ik zit nu op me mac
<CoolePascal> me linux pc ernaast maar die staat nu uit
<CoolePascal> ivm noodzakelijke netwerk updatss
<lord4163> biw
<lord4163> Maar waarom werkt het wachtwoord dan niet?
<CoolePascal> ok
<CoolePascal> we bigginenn eens van voren af aan
<CoolePascal> maak eens een db aan
<lord4163> oke :)
<CoolePascal> fabian of zo
<lord4163> ja?
<CoolePascal> ok
<CoolePascal> log in op mysql
<CoolePascal> in db mysql
<CoolePascal> ben je er ?
<lord4163> okay
<lord4163> ja
<CoolePascal> ?
<CoolePascal> mooi
<CoolePascal> doe es          select Host,User,Password from mysql;
<lord4163> hmm dat werkt niet
<CoolePascal> wat heb je precies allemaal getiept
<CoolePascal> stap voor stap
<lord4163> password bestaat niet
<CoolePascal> Password
<lord4163> ja oke
<lord4163> nee die kolom bestaat niet
<CoolePascal> Pass ook niet ?
<CoolePascal> doe es
<CoolePascal> describe user;
<lord4163> nope
<CoolePascal> huhhh
<CoolePascal> je zit nu toch in mysql client ?
<lord4163> ohw oke
<lord4163> from user
<lord4163> ik dacht van db
<CoolePascal> ahhh
<CoolePascal> dat komt nog
<lord4163> oke
<CoolePascal> werkt die query van my nu
<CoolePascal> die select
<lord4163> ja
<CoolePascal> mooi
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> doe ook maar eens
<CoolePascal> select * from user;
<lord4163> Ja oke?
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> je ziet daar o.a. een user root
<CoolePascal> twee keer denk ik
<CoolePascal> right ?
<lord4163> 4 keer zelfs
<CoolePascal> aha
<CoolePascal> dat kan
<CoolePascal> welke host staat er bij elke dan ?
<lord4163> localhost Fabian-PC 127.0.0.1 ::1
<CoolePascal> ahhh ja
<CoolePascal> right
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> wat jij moet doen
<CoolePascal> is in die tabel een gebruiker aanmaken
<CoolePascal> waarvoor geld
<CoolePascal> Host='localjhost'  User='fabian'  pass=password('ietsheelgewheims')  en de rest op 'N'
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> dat is een kutwerk
<CoolePascal> hoe ik het altijd doe
<CoolePascal> ongeveer als volgt
<CoolePascal> ik doe eerst een mysql dump  van de user tabel en van de db tabel
<CoolePascal> het resultaat pas ik met een editor aan
<CoolePascal> en lees ik dan weer in
<lord4163> PHPMyAdmin :)
<CoolePascal> beetje jbf methode maar ik ben wat lij
<CoolePascal> brrrrrr
<CoolePascal> zou kunnen
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> ik denk niet
<CoolePascal> dat je daarmee in mysql mag frotten
<CoolePascal> kun je proberen
<lord4163> maar je moet eerst een hash er van maken
<lord4163> en salt misschien idk
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> je moet igg
<CoolePascal> een accountje fabian maken
<CoolePascal> met iig   host localhost
<CoolePascal> en alle rechten op nee
<CoolePascal> begin daar maar eens mee
<lord4163> ja had ik al een momentje
<CoolePascal> ik adviseer je overigsns mijn methode te gebruioken
<CoolePascal> want
<CoolePascal> je wil dat straks allemaal kunnen scripten he
<CoolePascal> aporopos    (C) 2012 heeft weinig zin he
<CoolePascal> het jaar is bijna om
<CoolePascal> (C) 2013 heeft ook geen zin
<CoolePascal> volgende week vergaat de aarde he
<lord4163> Ja wat een probleem :D
<lord4163> 2012.5 dan maar?
<CoolePascal> ;)
<CoolePascal> heb je inmiddels al een fabian aangemaakt
<CoolePascal> met alle rechten uit
<lord4163> ja maar ik kan geen hash maken in phpmyadmin
<CoolePascal> voor je wachtwoord ?
<lord4163> ohw wel gewoon op password zetten xD
<CoolePascal> van phpadmin ga je niets leren he
<CoolePascal> dat soort tools is voor amateurs
<lord4163> tja gaat veel makkelijker en sneller
<CoolePascal> dan raad ik je Windows-8 aan
<lord4163> lol
<CoolePascal> nu heb je die account geregeld ?
<lord4163> ja
<CoolePascal> mooi
<CoolePascal> nu ga je naar de tabel db
<CoolePascal> en kijk daar eens in
<lord4163> yep?
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> gebruiker fabian kan dalijk inloggen maar mag nog niets
<CoolePascal> wat je nu doet
<CoolePascal> is in de tabel db
<CoolePascal> een entry maken voor de db fabian met host=localhost   en gebruiker fabian
<CoolePascal> en dan alles open zetten
<CoolePascal> gaat dat lukken dnek je ?
<lord4163> ja alles op Y?
<CoolePascal> ja hoor doe maar
<lord4163> gedaan
<CoolePascal> mooi
<CoolePascal> nu weer even naar console
<CoolePascal> mysqladmin -u root -p reload
<lord4163> oke
<CoolePascal> daarna mysql weer als root opstarten
<CoolePascal> beetje doortiepen he Fabian   je bent geen ambtenaar he
<lord4163> haha
<lord4163> oke
<lord4163> en dan?
<CoolePascal> nu je had net al een db  fabian aangemaakt    maak nu ook een db pascal aan
<lord4163> op user fabian?
<CoolePascal> nope
<CoolePascal> je log in als root
<CoolePascal> en dan maak je een db pascal aan
<lord4163> oke
<CoolePascal> create database pascal;
<CoolePascal> mooi
<CoolePascal> nu eruit
<CoolePascal> ennu log je in op mysql als fabian    dus     mysql -u fabian -p
<lord4163> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'fabian'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> ergesn iets mis gedaan
<CoolePascal> kan ik op je bak komen  ?
<lord4163> teamviewer?
<CoolePascal> heb ik niet he
<lord4163> heb je chrome?
<CoolePascal> ik zit nu op eem mac he
<CoolePascal> moment
<lord4163> in chrome kan je een plugin installeren genaamd chrome remote desktop
<CoolePascal> ik heb het niet zo op dat soort rommel
<lord4163> ik heb het niet zo op poorten open gooien
<CoolePascal> snap ik
<CoolePascal> even denken
<lord4163> teamviewer heeft ook een mac versie hoor?
<CoolePascal> doe es mysqldump -u root -p mysql user db > poep.sql
<CoolePascal> weet ik
<CoolePascal> en die poep.sql meel je me even
<CoolePascal> Fabian je hebt meel
<CoolePascal> check dat even
<lord4163> moet ik dat uitvoeren?
<lord4163> oke
<CoolePascal> ja
<lord4163> waarschijnlijk
<CoolePascal> waarschijnlijk wat ?
<lord4163> zo oke
<CoolePascal> je snapt wat ik doe ?
<lord4163> je verwijderd een zooi en voegt dingen toe :D
<CoolePascal> ik verwijder account fabian en account pascal en voeg nieuwe toe ja
<CoolePascal> andrers staan ze er dubbel in
<CoolePascal> als je dat gedaan hebt
<CoolePascal> dan moet je wel weerr mysqladmin reload draaien
<mathieu_> hallo is er iemand>
<CoolePascal> nee iedereen is dood
<CoolePascal> want de wereld vergaat toch
<CoolePascal> over 5 dagen dan he
<mathieu_> ja dat klopt
<CoolePascal> Fabian leef jij wel nog ?
<trijntje> mathieu_: jahoor, heb je een probleem?
<lord4163> ohw ja srry xD
<lord4163> aha nu kan ik inloggen :)
<CoolePascal> aha
<CoolePascal> mooi
<CoolePascal> en nu
<trijntje> CoolePascal: je hebt mathieu weggejaagd
<CoolePascal> ohhh ?
<CoolePascal> ben ik het schuld dat de wereld vergaat trijntje ?
<CoolePascal> fabian
<CoolePascal> wat je nu moet proberen
<CoolePascal> is iets te doen met de db fabian
<CoolePascal> en hetzelfde
<CoolePascal> met de database pascal
<CoolePascal> als het goed is
<CoolePascal> mag je niet aan db pascal komen
<CoolePascal> maar wel aan db fabian
<lord4163> ja
<CoolePascal> en zo ook omgekeerd
<CoolePascal> pascal mag niet aan jouw db maar wel aan de db pascal
<CoolePascal> en waar het nu om gaat
<CoolePascal> is dat die meuk die ik je gemeelt heb
<CoolePascal> dat je daar ietrs mee gaat scripten
<CoolePascal> daar ben je voorlopig nog wel even zoet mee denk ik
<lord4163> Oke
<lord4163> Ga ik proberen dan :)
<lord4163> maar ik weet nou nog niet waarom ik niet kon inloggen met dat wachtwoord op linux?
<CoolePascal> ja
<CoolePascal> dat kwam omdat
<CoolePascal> je ip op 127.0.0.1 stond en niet op localhost    kinderachtig ikke weet maar zo werkt het nu eenmaakl
<lord4163> oke
<CoolePascal> Fabian... ik hoor wel als je zo ver bent he... ben toch elke dag qrv
<lord4163> Ja :D
<lord4163> Hmm zoiets toch?
<lord4163> http://pastie.org/5539069
<CoolePascal> hmmm jah    ik ben er niet wild op maar het zou kunnen werken.... he
<CoolePascal> probeer het maar eens   maak maar eens gebruiker sjakie aan
<lord4163> ./schoolscript.sh: regel 17: user: opdracht niet gevonden
<lord4163> ./schoolscript.sh: regel 17: db: opdracht niet gevonden
<lord4163> met use mysql; ervoor werkt het ook niet?
<CoolePascal>    insert into `mysql`.`user`     OF      beter wellicht    msql -u -p mysql -e
<CoolePascal> je hebt dus geen db geselecteerd
<lord4163> het wil nog niet
<lord4163> http://pastie.org/5539140
<CoolePascal> voor de dbnaam moet je deze   `  gebruiken    niet  '
<CoolePascal> dat moet je idd weten
<lord4163> ja dat heb ik?
<CoolePascal> dan klopt de melding niet
<CoolePascal> de melding zegt     '   en niet `
<CoolePascal> ohhh w8
<CoolePascal> ik lees niet goed
<CoolePascal> laat je code nog es ien
<CoolePascal> zien
<lord4163> http://pastie.org/5539168
<lord4163> en ja ik heb xxx vervangen door mijn wachtwoord
<CoolePascal> snap ik hoor
<CoolePascal> er is een  ; te veel aan het einde van die regel    het is shellscript he
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> ik zou het wel even in twee apparte queries doen hoewel dit niet fout is
<CoolePascal> probeer anders eens eerst de db te selecteren   in de cli en dan pas de querie   en die querie zonder db selectie
<CoolePascal> geen idee of dat gaat
<lord4163> ik snap er nu niks meer van? je mag een een ; hebben in shell scripts?
<lord4163> ik probeerde net ook al use mysql maar dat wilde niet
<CoolePascal> een ; in shell scripts hoort niet
<CoolePascal> dat is iets van c achtige talen he
<CoolePascal> nee niet use mysql    wat je moet doen is
<CoolePascal> mysql -u root -pxxx mysql -e "insert into `user` values
<CoolePascal> enzovoort
<lord4163> Het kan niet
<CoolePascal> wat kann niet ?
<CoolePascal> ik doe dat soort dingen toch ook ?
<lord4163> hij weigert, het werkt niet :(
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> ik zoek het morgen wel even voor je uit
<CoolePascal> nu geen zin
<CoolePascal> ok ?
<lord4163> misschien heb ik wat gevonden momentje
<CoolePascal> ik ga beginnen met eten maken
<lord4163> ja ik ga ook eten
<lord4163> CoolePascal: ben je er?
<CoolePascal> ik ben er ja
<lord4163> heb je nog enig idee waarom het niet werkt?
<lord4163> http://pastie.org/5539435
<CoolePascal> nee v`ndaag niet meer Fabian
<CoolePascal> niet zo;n zin meer
<CoolePascal> lijkt me teveel op werk
<CoolePascal> ben op ander kanaal ook al les aan het geven
<CoolePascal> en ondertussen filmpje kijken
<CoolePascal> en heel rare telefoontjes beantwoorden
<lord4163> oke
<Jochem_> Hoi
<Jochem_> Weet iemand hoe je firewallD inschakeld ?
<trijntje> firewallD?
<Jochem_> Ja, ik heb een Epson netwerkprinter
<Jochem_> En FirewallD moet daarvoor aangezet worden
<pmjdebruijn> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/FirewallD ?
<pmjdebruijn> dat is iets van Fedora
<pmjdebruijn> niet ubuntu
<trijntje> Jochem_: gebruik je ubuntu?
<Jochem_> Nee, Linux Mint
<pmjdebruijn> en om verbinding naar iets toe te maken (Zoals een netwerkprinter) hoef je normaal geen firewall dingen te doen
<pmjdebruijn> hoe kom je dan bij FirewallD?
<Jochem_> Er staat als ik probeer te zoeken naar printers dit:
<Jochem_> FirewallD is niet actief. Om netwerkprinters te kunnen detecteren moeten de volgende services zijn ingeschakeld op de firewall: mdns, ipp, ipp-client en samba-client.
<pmjdebruijn> waar zie je dat precies?
<pmjdebruijn> kan je een screenshot ergens uploaden?
<Jochem_> Weet ik niet?
<pmjdebruijn> hoe dat weet je niet
<Jochem_> Ik weet wel hoe je screenshot maakt
<pmjdebruijn> PrintScrn
<pmjdebruijn> er is een knop op je toetsenbord voor
<pmjdebruijn> sowieso
<Jochem_> Waar moet ik uploaden?
<pmjdebruijn> Jochem_: mag je zelf bedenken, er zijn gewoon image sharing diensten online
<trijntje> klinkt als een bug in het print programma, dat is ook van fedora
<pmjdebruijn> of Mint an sich
<pmjdebruijn> Jochem_: voor Mint problemen zal er vast een mint kanaal zijn
<CoolePascal> mijn god ben jij nu ook weer hier
<CoolePascal> zucht
<pmjdebruijn> hehe
<pmjdebruijn> CoolePascal: zo nu en dan
<Jochem_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/schermafdrukvan20121216.png/
<pmjdebruijn> vroeger (long time ago) was ik hier non-stop
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<pmjdebruijn> Jochem_: dat lijkt nogal Mint specifiek
<pmjdebruijn> in ubuntu ziet de printer tool er niet zo uit
<pmjdebruijn> http://www.linuxmint.com/contactus.php
<Jochem_> O.
<pmjdebruijn> ik gok dat Mint de upstream GNOME printer tool meelevert (die mogelijk Fedora centrisch is), zonder deze aan Ubuntu/Mint aan te passen
<trijntje> Jochem_: kan je via dat programma een bug indienen? Dan kunnen mensen beginnen met het oplossen van het probleem
<Jochem_> Ik zal het doen, bedankt allemaal voor hulp ;)
<lord4163> cya
<Mad> Ik zit met een driver probleempje. Mijn laptop die heeft van die extra toetsen waarmee ik media en wifi kan bedienen. Echter kan ik daar de driver niet van vinden waardoor ik mijn wifi niet aan kan zetten. Photkey heten het in windows. Heeft iemand een oplossing of tip?
<trijntje> Mad: wat heb je al geprobeerd?
<trijntje> over het algemeen heeft ubuntu daar geen extra drivers voor nodig, en werken ze vanzelf
<trijntje> kan je het geluid/helderheid met de fn toetsen aanpassen?
<Mad> Ja dat werkt allemaal
<Mad> Kan alleen mijn wifi niet aanzetten
<Mad> Echt raar
<trijntje> en als je met de rechtermuisknop op het netwerkpictogram klikt?
<Mad> dan kan ik niet op inschakelen drukken
<trijntje> dan lijkt het meij eerder iets met wifi zelf, en niet met die toets
<Mad> oke
<trijntje> kan je in de dash naar 'softwarebronnen' zoeken, en dan in het tabblad 'extra stuurprogramma's kijken of er drivers beschikbaar zijn?
<Mad> heb ik al gekeken zijn er niet
<trijntje> kan je wifi in windows aanzetten en kijken of het dan wel werkt?
<trijntje> of met een fysieke schakelaar?
<Mad> Zal even kijken
<Mad> In windows had ik dit probleem ook en moest ik eerst de photkey driver installeren alvorens de wifi werkt.
<Mad> Nog niks
<Mad> Ik heb een oplossing gevonden
<Mad> Bedankt voor jullie hulp
<trijntje> Mad: wat was de oplossing?
<trijntje> pff, irritant
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-09
<joostvb> http://lists.enosig.org/msg01614.html   gratis af te halen: sun sparc hardware @ strijpsestraat, eindhoven
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<galaxy7> morgen!
<lordievader> Hey galaxy7
<Herman__> Kan ik iets vragen hier?
<Herman__> Ik stel gelijk maar de vraag: ik wil in Ubuntu het lettertype vergrootten. Rara hoe doe ik dat?
<Herman__> Volgende vraag: kan ik later de XP installatie weghalen of wordt dat een herinstallatie van ook Ubuntu?
<Herman__> En de laatste vrqaag: kan ik oude mail van Outlook Express importeren in jullie mailprogramma?
<Herman__> Ik ga even wat anders doen, ik lees het later wel.
<vin> Herman__: eerste vraag: ja, dit kan hier een engelse uitleg maar de plaatjes maken het goed duidelijk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19770/how-do-i-change-fonts-and-adjust-their-size
<Herman__> Dag vin, bedankt voor de eerste vraag te beantwoorden.
<vin> Je kan de later windows xp weghalen en die partitie gebruiken voor data. Je huidige partitie uitbreiden is ook mogelijk maar lastiger
<vin> En mail weet ik niet
<vin> maar zal vast kunnen
<vin> Ik weet niet wat de standaard mail client is in ubuntu
<Herman__> iik heb een gnome tooltje nodig dus
<Herman__> gnome tweak tool
<Gorash_> Hier iemand die SearchMonkey gebruikt!? Ik heb het probleem dat na een search via SSH ik de betreffende bestanden niet kan openen
<Gorash_> Iemand een idee? Deze worden aangeroepen van de /home/user/.gvfs directory
<Gorash_> Files openen wel, maar dus helemaal BLANK BAH
<Guest76941> Hallo, Is er iemand die mij kan helpen met een uitdaging tbv audio en hdmi
 * OerHeks heeft een hdmi uitgang maar geen ingang
<Kebabfish> Guest76941: wat voor uitdaging
<Guest76941> http://youtu.be/w8k1FXTvFRs
<Guest76941> als ik de kabel uit mijn pc trek dan hoor je een harde toon.
<Guest76941> ook flikkerd mijn scherm elke (random) tijd
<Guest76941> even naar zwart en dan weer normaal
<Guest76941> ik denk dat het met elkaar te maken heeft
<Kebabfish> klinkt wat als die oude boxjes van vroeger, als je ze aansloot terwijl ze al aanstonden
<lordievader> Guest76941: Klinkt als een grond die niet helemaal goed zit.
<Guest76941> lordievader en hoe fix ik dat?
<lordievader> Guest76941: In de meeste gevallen: niet.
<Guest76941> de ground loop nu via de dvi denk ik\
<OerHeks> Als je pc en scherm en printer en boxjes op 1 stekkerdoos zitten, en die zit niet in een randaardewandkontactdoos, dan kan je die brommen en ruis krijgen idd
<Guest76941> De pc en scherm speakers zitten inderdaad op dezelfde stekker
<Guest76941> Zou dit ook het probleem kunnen zijn met het knipperen van het beeld
<Guest76941> ?
<OerHeks> een goede hdmi kabel wil soms ook helpen
<Guest76941> Zijn er geen software matig oplossingen om het signaal geforceerd naar buiten te brengen?
<OerHeks> software om een kabel te verbeteren .. je zou rijk kunnen worden.
<Guest76941> ahah, de kabel is wel goed. ik heb namelijk met dezelfde kabel tussen andere apparaten nooit problemen
<lordievader> Guest76941: Denk ook niet dat het aan de kabel ligt maar meer aan de aardpunten van de verschillende apparaten.
<Guest76941> Volgens mij zit er ook een stopcontact in de buurt van die pc die niet geaard is. Dus dat het probleem ook kunnen oplossen toch? de pc in dat stopcontact doen?
<lord4163> Guest76941: Waar gaat dit over? :)
<Guest76941> over dit probleem: http://youtu.be/w8k1FXTvFRs
<Guest76941> wat de oorzaak zou kunnen zijn van het flikkeren van het beeld op de tv.
<OerHeks> je dient je scherm uit te zetten, voor je de connector loshaalt. opgelost :-D
<Guest76941> jaja :P
<Guest76941> ik heb xbmc op die ubuntu pc dus ja,
<OerHeks> Moet je die stekker vaak wisselen?
<Guest76941> nee nooit, het gaat mij meer om het flikkeren van het beeld. Tijdens het film kijken is dat nogal storend.
<Guest76941> ik dacht dat dit er mee te maken zou kunnen hebben
<Kebabfish> flikkeren van het beeld? Kun je dit beschrijven?
<Guest76941> na een paar minuten als ik bijvoorbeeld een film aanzet of muziek afspeel. dan word het beeld even zwart (halve seconde) en daarna is het weer terug.
<Guest76941> het is niet regelmatig maar dan zit er 1 seconde tussen. soms wel 1 minuut
<Guest76941> het is ook alleen als ik geluid afspeel vandaar de connectie met het rare geluid bij het losthalen van de hdmi kabel
<Kebabfish> op internet niets over te vinden? Vergelijkbare problemen oid
<Kebabfish> klinkt mij niet bekend, en lijkt eerder te liggen aan een hardware probleem
<Guest76941> Dacht ik eerst ook. Dat er iets met de videokaart aan de hand was. Maar toen ik de pc aan mijn computer scherm hing. geen problemen. Ik speelde toen ook geen geluid af. Misschien dat ik daarom geen problemen ondervond.:s
<Guest76941> Dus ik hoop eigenlijk dat het geluid van de videokaart uitgeschakeld kan worden.(volledig) en dan lijkt mij dat het probleem is opgelost.
<Guest76941> Ubuntu herkent ook een hdmi aansluiting om geluid over af te spelen terwijl helemaal geen hdmi op de video kaart zit. alleen dvi en vga
<Kebabfish> geluid via dvi heb ik zelf wel eens meegemaakt
<Kebabfish> maar in ubuntu kan je toch het default geluidsapparaat selecteren?
<Kebabfish> en in xbmc ook
<Kebabfish> wellicht dat dat al helpt
<Guest76941> Beide al geprobeerd
<Guest76941> in xbmc in elk geval.
<Guest76941> en in ubuntu 13.10 vind ik het niet helemaal duidelijk
<Guest76941> ze staan beide een soort aan
<Kebabfish> als je op het geluidsicoontje klikt in ubuntu zie je de optie "sound settings"
<Kebabfish> daar kan je de default instellen qua geluidsapparaat
<Kebabfish> maar je hebt dat ook geprobeerd in xbmc, kwam er toen geen geluid meer over de dvi aansluiting?
<Guest76941> Ik heb nooit geluid over dvi gehad
<Guest76941> Maar die sound settings ga ik zeker proberen
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-10
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<s{H}ow> hallo meneer en mevrouw
<lordievader> Hey s{H}ow
<vin> gezellig
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-11
<MiKa_> Zijn er wifi nano usb stick die wireless dualband doen in ubuntu ?
<lord4163> MiKa_: Meeste wifi adapters worden wel ondersteund, welke had je in gedachte?
<MiKa_> dlink dwa171 of linksys ae6000
<MiKa_> maar als ik google is dat niet standaard
<MiKa_> wat is een goed merk/type voor onder linux
<lordievader> MiKa_: Weet je toevallig welke chipset ze gebruiken?
<MiKa_> nee moet nog wat gaan kopen vandaar min vraag hier of iemand er ervaring mee heeft
<MiKa_> misschien een idee anders welke chipset er goed is ? dan kan ik daarop verder google
<lordievader> MiKa_: Ah, ik zou zeggen probeer er achter te komen welke chipset ze gebruiken. Als je op de chipset zoekt+linux vind je meestal wel of ze worden ondersteund.
<MiKa_> ja zo ver was ik al bezig, maar hoopte dat iemand zelf het al eens bij de hand had gehad
<lordievader> MiKa_: Atheros dingen schijnen prima te zijn (geen ervaring mee). Intel dingen werken meestal ook goed (weet niet of je daar een usb versie van kan krijgen). De Wi-Pi (niet dual-band) die ik hier heb liggen gebruikt een Ralink chip werkt ook prima.
<lordievader> MiKa_: Zijn er nog speciale dingen (monitor mode, master mode, etc) die je ermee wilt doen?
<MiKa_> nope , al is monitor soms wel leuk
<lordievader> MiKa_: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers
<MiKa_> vroeger een orinoco welke eigenlijk toen een van de betere was onder linkux
<MiKa_> vandaar mijn vraag wat het op dit moment is
<MiKa_> die link is wel leuk :)
<MiKa_> intern heb ik BCM4313 802.11b/g/n maar is niet stabiel en kan geen 5ghz aan
<MiKa_> niet stabiel is nog het ergste
<lordievader> MiKa_: Welke driver heb je draaien?
<MiKa_> wl nu
<MiKa_> wl.ko
<MiKa_> mika@eeecp-1215B ~ $ modinfo wl
<MiKa_> filename:       /lib/modules/3.8.0-34-generic/updates/wl.ko
<MiKa_> license:        MIXED/Proprietary
<MiKa_> srcversion:     6E2531203CF49EB24353067
<MiKa_> alias:          pci:v*d*sv*sd*bc02sc80i*
<MiKa_> depends:        cfg80211,lib80211
<MiKa_> vermagic:       3.8.0-34-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686
<MiKa_> parm:           oneonly:int
<MiKa_> parm:           piomode:int
<MiKa_> parm:           instance_base:int
<MiKa_> parm:           nompc:int
<lordievader> MiKa_: Daar hebben we paste.ubuntu.com voor!
<MiKa_> parm:           intf_name:string
<MiKa_> sorry....
<lordievader> MiKa_: De wl driver dus. Die word ook aangeraden door de ubu broadcom guide.
<MiKa_> maar met de wl.ko werkt het op de laptop goed maar zodra de laptop verbinding heeft vallen andere wifi apparaten uit
<MiKa_> ivm geen of onvoldoende snelheid
<MiKa_> raar maar waar, zet ik wifi op de laptop uit is het netwerk weeer normaal
<MiKa_> start ik windows op de laptop dus zelfde netwerk kaart is er niks aan de hand
<lordievader> MiKa_: Interference?
<MiKa_> denk het... maar wel raar alleen bij de linux drivers
<lordievader> MiKa_: Je zou kunnen testen of de "clear-to-send" en "fragmentation" threshold omlaag halen in de router effect heeft.
<MiKa_> treshold staat op uit
<lordievader> MiKa_: Dat is de default, daarom wat omlaag. 1024 o.i.d.
<MiKa_> helpt niet...
<MiKa_> kan het uitmaken dat ik op een 64 bit laptop een 32 bit versie heb gezet ?
<vin> nee
<lordievader> MiKa_: 64bit zou "backwards" compatible moeten zijn, dus nee.
<MiKa_> act timing omlaag lijkt iets tehelpen
<MiKa_> van 2000 nu op 300
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-12
<jaap> goedemorgen
<jaap> ik heb een vraag
<vin> Het beste is gewoon de vraag te stellen, als iemand een antwoord weet kan deze antwoord geven.
<jaap> Ok..ik heb dvd gebrand met Ubantu ..maar wil niet opstarten op laptop ...heb ook xp gebrande dvd deze werkt wel ..wat doe ik fout?
<Packjam> image branden
<Packjam> heb je van de iso een image gemaakt op dvd?
<Packjam> staan je bios settings goed van je laptop?
<jaap> ja via windows ..het werkt wel op mij andere laptop ..waar ik hem op wil zetten is pentium III
<jaap> ja staat eerst starten vanaf cd rom ...of moet ik anders instellen
<Packjam> nee vanaf cdrom
<Packjam> dvd is wat anders dan een cdrom
<jaap> dus moet ik iso branden op cdrom?
<Packjam> maar op zich een PIII moet kunnen
<Packjam> misschien
<Packjam> als hij geen dvd's kan lezen wel
<jaap> kan wel dvd film afspelen
<Packjam> ok
<Packjam> ik gebruik altijd in windows imgburn
<jaap> maar heb cd maar geeft aan dat die niet genoeg ruimte hebben
<jaap> heb ik ook gebruikt
<Packjam> iso downloaden opzoeken met imgburn ff fikken klaar
<jaap> hij werkt wel op mijn laptop waarop windoes 7 staat
<Packjam> mijn laptop met Zorin OS 7 https://www.dropbox.com/s/2j64as21k8sfm80/Schermafdruk%20van%202013-12-10%2014%3A29%3A26.png
<Packjam> vreemd
<Packjam> hij wil wel booten opo je windows 7 laptop?
<jaap> ja start ie meteen op
<Packjam> ik denk je bios installingen
<Packjam> stellingen
<Packjam> maar die hebben we al gehad
<jaap> eerst cdrom  en dan hdd
<Packjam> en een windows iso boot ie wel?
<jaap> ja
<jaap> dust kan ik nog proberen
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jaap> iemand nog idee?
<lordievader> jaap: Welke versie van Ubu probeer je op je P3 te draaien?
<swiep> morning
<swiep> als iemand er is. mijn software knop van ubuntu 12.04 lts is verdwenen??
<swiep> weet niet hoe terug te plaatsen
<trijntje> hey swiep
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met software knop?
<swiep> in de startebalk stond altijd een knop van een mandje waaruit je software kon laden, die is weg
<trijntje> swiep: ah, het softwarecentrum
<trijntje> je kan in het menu dan naar 'softwarecentrum' zoeken om het te starten
<swiep> je bedoelt in dash
<trijntje> daarna kan je met de rechtermuisknop op het icoontje klikken om deze weer in de balk vast te zetten
<trijntje> ja
<swiep> thx ga het proberen laat het weten
<swiep> hij vind niets :-(
<trijntje> en als je alleen op 'software' zoekt?
<swiep> sorry ook niet denk dat er dan iets goed  fout zit
<trijntje> dat zou kunnen, maar het kan ook iets simpels zijn. Kan je wel andere programma's zoeken in de Dash? Bijvoorbeeld programma's die nog wel in de balk staan?
<lordievader> swiep: Is de 'software centrum' nog geinstalleerd?
<swiep> nee
<swiep> kan wel dingen vinden in dash
<swiep> maar software centrum is weg
<trijntje> swiep: kan je het volgende in de terminal invoeren (ctrl + alt + t) en op enter drukken?
<trijntje> software-center
<swiep> pakket niet gevonde  = hetantwoord van de terminal
<lordievader> swiep: Wat is de output van "sudo apt-cache policy software-center"?
<swiep> kan toch niet zomaar weg zijn?
<swiep> geinstaleerd geen
<swiep> ?????????
<swiep>  Kandidaat:     5.2.10   Versietabel:      5.2.10 0         500 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main i386 Packages      5.2 0         500 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages mvzwi@Inspiron-530:~$
<lordievader> swiep: "sudo apt-get install software-centrum" kijk even wat deze verder wil installeren/verwijderen en meld dat even.
<swiep> kan software centrum niet vinden : wordt er gemeld
<lordievader> Err dat moet "sudo apt-get software-center" zijn...
<swiep> pakket niet gevonden
<Fermata> sudo apt-get install software-center
<Fermata> ;)
 * lordievader is nog niet wakker.
<swiep> hij is bezig te instaleren software center
<swiep>  thx !!!!!
<swiep> ga even kijken of ik het kan vinden
<swiep> mijn dank aan de chat, software knop weer terug werkend Thx !!!!
<Fermata> Mooi!
<swiep> ben echt happy, was al bang dat ik alles opnieuw moest installeren, en er staat een hoop op. thx
<Packjam> my Zorin OS, Zorin is an ubuntu distro https://www.dropbox.com/s/q90c7sw907d88bt/Schermafdruk%20van%202013-12-12%2011%3A15%3A47.png]
<Packjam> screenshot https://www.dropbox.com/s/q90c7sw907d88bt/Schermafdruk%20van%202013-12-12%2011%3A15%3A47.png
<Packjam> screenshot compiz https://www.dropbox.com/s/sptaotkn328aava/Schermafdruk%20van%202013-12-12%2011%3A18%3A44.png
<lordievader> Packjam: Heb je een support vraag?
<Packjam> niet echt ben hier meer om te helpen
<Packjam> op #zorin zijn maar 2 gebruikers
<jpjacobs> eheh
<Fermata> Je moet ook #zorinos hebben
<Fermata> Zitten er iets meer.
<Packjam> hee, dankje
<smile> Hoi :D
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Fermata> Hallo.
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het met jou?
<Fermata> Prima. Met jou?
<lordievader> Fermata: Gaat ook lekker :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-13
<dps_> Goede avond allemaal,
<dps_> kan mijn iemand vertellen of die winhoos installatie live is of vast ?
<Mark_de_J> Hoi. :)
<Kebabfish> Das ook wat. Mijn volumeknopjes op het toetsenbord lijken prima te werken, ik krijg keurig een notificatie te zien dat het volume op mute, harder of zachter gaat. Zelfde geldt voor het sound menu. Maar het volume zelf blijft gelijk, en gaat niet op mute oid. Het enige wat nog werkt is de mutefunctie van het geluidsmenu. Iemand anders dit probleem?
<jpjacobs> eh. nooit gezien
<galaxy7_> Kebabfish: ik heb een soortgelijk probleem wanneer ik mijn computer uit hibernate haal. Ik heb namelijk twee geluidskaarten en Ubuntu pakt dan de verkeerde (die op mijn moederbord)
<galaxy7_> Oplossing is om gewoon bij geluidsinstelling de juiste geluidskaart te selecteren.
<Kebabfish> ach verrek, dat ik daar niet eerder op kwam...
<Kebabfish> galaxy7_: merci, het wrekt
<galaxy7_> Mooi! Ik moet nog op zoek naar een blijvende oplossing maar daar ben ik nog te lui voor geweest ;)
<galaxy7_> Dit staat straks weer op vele nieuwssites: http://www.eba.europa.eu/-/eba-warns-consumers-on-virtual-currencies
<galaxy7_> oh sorry verkeerde channel :)
<Kebabfish> haha
<Gorash_> Iemand met regex kennis hier!? GEt is laat en het wil niet lukken ;)
<Gorash_> 'name 1' en 'name 11'   nu will ik exact zoeken op name 1 en ook op name 11 in een grote string. Is dat wel mogelijk, ben ff lost ;)
<Gorash_> Heb het ;p
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-14
<Packjam> mogge
<Kebabfish> mogge
<smile> Hoi :D
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Mark_de_J> FUCK JULLIE
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Fermata> Hallo Mark_de_J.
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Fermata> Nog iemand wat te klagen? >:d
<Fermata> ;)
<lord4163> Fermata got the powa?
<Fermata> Dat blijkt.
<Fermata> ;)
<Gorash> <Mark_de_J> HOMOS
<Gorash> whahaha
<Gorash> prachtig
<OerHeks> gevoelig tiepje
<thomasjacobs90> ik heb een vraag ik heb ubuntu net overniew geinstaleerd en kom de grafische omgeving niet in als hij dat probeert krijg ik twee knipperende lichten op mijn toetsenbord ik heb een ingebouwde amd 700 serie
<thomasjacobs90> grafische kaart
<lord4163> thomasjacobs90: 700 serie?
<thomasjacobs90> gewoon amd-ati 700 serie zo staat het letterlijk in de speicifikaties
<thomasjacobs90> en heb hem ook terug gevonden in een forum dat er een driver voor was voor de nieuwe display driver die ik niet uit krijg op de een of andere manier
<thomasjacobs90> terminal is een beetje moeilijk
<thomasjacobs90> ik bedoel display server
<JVB> hallo, ik gebruik Ubuntu 13.10 en ik heb wat gerommeld in de terminal
<JVB> nu heb ik plots geen rechten meer om bv een map aan te maken op het bureaublad
<JVB> maar ik ben wel ingelogd als administrator
<JVB> hoe kan ik dit weer veranderen ?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-15
<poekie1981> hallo is hier iemand die mijn kan helpen ivm draadloos netwerk instellen linux mint 16 petra chinamon 32 bit
<Fermata> Voor Linux Mint kan je beter in de Linux Mint-kanalen terecht.
<poekie1981> heb ik geprobeerd maar krijg geen atwoord
<Priyantha> de Engelstaige ook al geprobeerd ?
<poekie1981> nee waar kan ik de nederlandse vinden
<frank1> hallo weet iemand  hoe  een 2e scherm  via hdmi  krijg
<JanC> frank1: de kabel aansluiten werkt niet?
<JanC> Kijk eventueel ook in Systeeminstellingen
<JanC> daar Schermen
<frank1> ja daar  had ik al gekeken  , maar kan daar niets instellen
<frank1> vga mag ook
<frank1> kabels zijn aangesloten  zowel hdmi geprobeerd als vga
<OerHeks> soms werkt 2e scherm pas, nadat je een restricted videodriver hebt geinstalleerd. videodriver vind je in softwarecentre > sources > laatste tab drivers
<OerHeks> nouveau open source driver doet dat nog lang niet altijd
<frank1> hoe weet ik welke ik moet hebben ?
<OerHeks> je krijgt alleen drivers voor jouw kaart, soms meerdere versies, kies dan stable
<JanC> als dit een laptop met hybride graphics is (Intel IGP + discrete GPU) kan het mogelijk ook helpen om te switchen
<JanC> soms zijn de VGA/HDMI-aansluitingen slechts met één van beide GPUs verbonden...
<frank1> acertravelmate 5335
<OerHeks> Intel GMA 4500M
<JanC> Intel-only zou normaal redelijk goed moeten werken
<JanC> frank1: heb je de scherm-switch toetsen op je laptop geprobeerd?  (in geval die iets doen vanuit de firmware)
<OerHeks> zit er op die laptop, ....
<OerHeks> je bent me net voor jan :-D
<JanC> laptops zijn echt vervelend in dat soort dingen  :-(
<JanC> soms doen ze dingen in firmware, soms hebben ze drivers nodig daarvoor, en bijna nooit is er documentatie voor
<OerHeks> FN toets + F5 denk ik > http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Port%C3%A1til_Acer_TravelMate_5335_09.JPG
<JanC> ik heb hier een Thinkpad waarvan de firmware de schermen "blanked" als er een extern scherm aangesloten is en er geen fysieke interactie is met toetsenbord of muis
<frank1> ik ga de link kijken
<JanC> dus zelfs als je blanking uitschakelt in linux of het BIOS(!)
<JanC> m.a.w. is totaal onbruikbaar voor unattended slideshows (tenzij ik ergens een workaround kan vinden...)
<frank1> hoe doe je dat  dan met beamer? is toch het zelfde?
<JanC> idd.
<frank1> ik krijg niets voor elkaar
<JanC> maar bij een presentatie met een beamer ga je meestal zelf naar het volgende scherm via tobo of muis
<JanC> dus dat is geen probleem
<frank1> scherm wisseltoetsen geprobeerd trouwens
<JanC> :-(
<JanC> frank1: laatsteUbuntu?
<frank1> kubuntu 13 10
<JanC> je kan 12.04, 13.10 en de development versie (14.O4) eens proberen
<JanC> kwestie van te zien of het een regressie is, of dat het gefixed zal zijn in de volgende versie
<JanC> regressie = iets wat vroeger werkte maar nu niet meer
<OerHeks> ik weet maar 1 ppa met mogenlijk nieuwere intel drivers/tools > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<JanC> dat is ook een optie om te proberen
<JanC> dan krijg je de 14.04 drivers in 13.10 (maar niet even goed getest)
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<JanC> het kan ook sommige programma's stuk maken  ;)
<OerHeks> mja, je kan een issue krijgen met flash, misschien.
<OerHeks> maar chrome is momenteel stabieler door eigen flash, dan die andere troep
<frank1> lastig voor iemand  die  net met linux werkt
<JanC> frank1: het kan even lastig zijn als je zelf Windows moet installeren  :)
<OerHeks> je hebt een prima laptop, alleen hij is zo nieuw.
<frank1> jaar of 2
<JanC> eh, Acer en prima lijken me een contradictie
<JanC> maar goed
<JanC> frank1: heb je al geprobeerd om te starten met de extra monitor aangesloten?
<frank1> nee
<JanC> soms helpt dat...
<frank1>  ga ik ff proberen
<frank1> ff weg
<frank1> hoi oer heks en janc
<frank1>  opnieuw opstarten werkt zowel op vga als hdmi!
<frank1> bedankt voor mee denken oplossinng is soms simpel
<frank1>  trouwens beter als in windows want daar zat ik altijd tussen 2 resoluties in op mijn tv...
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<JanC> frank1: het is niet echt een oplossing voor alle gevallen natuurlijk
<JanC> maar als het voldoet voor jouw "use case": \o/
<OerHeks> nu youtube testen, full screen enzo
<JanC> al die niet-standaard firmwares in laptops zijn echt een probleem
<OerHeks> intel zou normaal OOTB werken, dacht ik.
<JanC> als de firmware van Acer die adapter verbergt voor de IGP-driver van Intel, dan kan de Intel driver ook weinig doen...
<JanC> er is een goede reden waarom sommige mensen claimen dat een laptop met een closed source firmware geen open platform is
<OerHeks> !cookie | JanC
<lordzett> lo ppl
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-08
<Middernacht> Goede morgen iedereen :-)
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lotuspsychje> Fermata, commandoline : die ubuntu documentatie link staat er terug op, page not found
<lotuspsychje> wellicht beschermde topic, die zichzelf hersteld?
* Fermata changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Fermata> lotuspsychje: dank, ik hoop dat-ie blijft staan nu.
<lotuspsychje> ik denk dat je terug chanserv moet veranderen
<lotuspsychje> topic lock of zoiets
<Fermata> Nee, dan had-ie het meteen terugveranderd.
<Fermata> Of de wijziging zelfs niet toegestaan.
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<lotuspsychje> staat weer goed nu, is belangrijkste he
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<Fermata> Een of andere snoodaard heeft het toen na drie minuten weer terugveranderd dus ik blijf even kijken of het goed blijft staan.
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje zal ook uitkijken voor snoodaards
<svv1972> Hallo allemaal. Weet iemand of het mogelijk is om een netflix te kijken met ubuntu.
<TopGear> Dat weet ik.
<TopGear> Sorry, flauw - ik weet 't.
<TopGear> Het kan! Sowieso via Google Chrome.
<Middernacht> idd, https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/10/10/watch-netflix-in-ubuntu-today/
<svv1972> Ok. dank ik ga het bekijken.
<svv1972> Ja met chrome werkt het. Alleen krijg ik eigenlijk alles op de TV (aangesloten met hdmi) behalve de applicaties. Ik zie namelijk wel mijn bureaublad maar wanneer ik een applicatie open dan blijf ik een leeg bureaublad zien. Iemand nog een oplossing hiervoor?
<Middernacht> svv1972: De applicaties zijn ook niet benaderbaar via "ALT+TAB"?
<svv1972> Ik zie wel een balk met alle applicaties die ik open heb staan maar verder niets op de TV
<Middernacht> Staan de applicaties open op een secondaire monitor?
<svv1972> Ja. Wanneer ik op de TV met ALT + TAB scroll door de applicaties zie ik ze wijzigen op mijn laptop. Niet op TV
<Middernacht> U krijgt de applicatie vensters van de laptop niet overgesleept naar uw TV?
<svv1972> Klopt. Soms kan ik wel een muis beweging zie op TV maar helemaal geen applicaties.
<Middernacht> Hmm vreemd. Ik kan u helaas niet verder helpen.
<svv1972> Mijn laptop geeft aan dat het een "ingebouwd scherm" is en op TV staat "goldstar company ltd 72"
<svv1972> ok. jammer
<Middernacht> Toch nog even een vraagje, heeft u een Nvidia grafischekaart?
<svv1972> Volgens mij wel. Maar weet dit niet zeker.
<svv1972> Ik had eerst windows 8 op deze laptop en toen kon het wel.
<Middernacht> Ik weet dat een kameraad van mij tegen een soort zelfde probleem aanliep en dat had te maken dat er seperate X sessies voor de schermen waren. Dit kon hij toen oplossen binnen de Nvidia instellingen.
<svv1972> ok. dank. Ik zal eens kijken of ik daar ook in kan komen
<TopGear> Wordt lsb_release vaak geupdate? Ik vraag me af of ik daarmee de distro versie voor in GRUB op kan vragen...
<Fermata> Hoe bedoel je geupdate worden?
<JanC> TopGear: lsb_release leest de release uit /etc/issue IIRC?
<JanC> of uit dezelfde bron
<JanC> blijkbaar uit /etc/lsb-release
<JanC> en daar staat altijd de naam van de huidige release
<TopGear> Wat ik probeer te doen is de "DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="..."" te bewerken om in Grub2 Xubuntu e.d. weer te geven.
<TopGear> Hee, dat werkt! Mooizo. Nu alleen Ubuntu nog de Grub2 laten afhandelen in plaats van Xubuntu op /dev/sda5 en ik ben tevreden.
<TopGear> Dat moet ik terugnemen... Het blijft een zwart scherm. *waddles away to fix Grub2*
<lordievader> TopGear: Schijf custom Grub entries.
<lordievader> Schrijf*
<TopGear> lordievader: Worden die dan niet gereset als update-grub uitgevoerd wordt na een grub update?
<lordievader> TopGear: Niet als je het goed doet. En als je het helemaal goed doet is hij ook bestand tegen kernel/initrd updates ;)
<TopGear> Oké dan. Heb je ergens al een handleiding achter de hand toevallig?
<lordievader> TopGear: /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<TopGear> 't lijkt er meer op dat Ubuntu de GPT indeling niet zo tof vindt...
<JanC> TopGear: voor "Ubuntu" maakt het niet uit of je GPT- of MS-DOS-indeling gebruikt
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-09
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<BlackDex> Iemand hier een idee hoe ik er voor kan zorgen dat er meer dan 6 search domains gebruikt kunnen gaan worden? Het liefst zonder recompilen van libc
<lordievader> BlackDex: Extra domains in /etc/resolv.conf jassen werkt niet?
<BlackDex> lordievader: Er zit een max van 6 blijkbaar. Ik heb nog niet geprobeerd het er zelf in te zetten inderdaad
<BlackDex> AH! Als ik een /etc/resolv.conf.d/tail aan maak, met daarin "search domain.nl domain.com domain.org" etc.. etc.. Dan lijkt het te werken!
<khildin> Weer een probleem de wereld uit... :)
<BlackDex> Inderdaad :)
<BlackDex> Thx voor de hint
<montana-house> Hai allemaal! Ik ben op zoek naar iemand die me kan helpen. Zijn er mensen die ervaring hebben met het terug zetten van windows vanuit ubuntu?
<montana-house> Huidige situatie: ik draai ubuntu, zonder windows. Volgens mij heb ik geen dual boot, maar staat alleen ubuntu op de laptop. Nu wil ik ubuntu weg hebben, en windows 7 terug
<montana-house> Ik heb een officiele product key van win7. Hoe kan ik dit het beste aanpakken? Ik zie online allemaal dingen over dvd branden en iso's en usb flash.. maar zegt me eigenlijk vrij weinig..
<montana-house> Iemand die mij wil helpen?
<Guest32989> hallo, ik heb een vraag, ik wil van mijn Ubuntu server een upnp renderer maken. dus ik maak hem aan mijn boxen vast. welk programma moet ik gebruiken + hoe installeer ik dat?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je dan XBMC kan gebruiken
<OerHeks> ow, xbcm heet nu kodi http://kodi.wiki/
<lordievader> Oehh, zou dat wel in de Raspbian repo staan?
<lordievader> Hmm :(
<OerHeks> Als je spotify wil draaien, heb je wel een desktop nodig voor chrome, dacht ik
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-10
<Marcoklunder> hi
<Marcoklunder> :)
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lotuspsychje> hey lordie
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, hoe is het ermee?
<lotuspsychje> goed hoor en met uzelf?
<lordievader> Ik probeer wakker te worden...
 * lotuspsychje schuift kopje koffie naar lordievader 
<lordievader> Dank.
<Sabine> Weet iemand hoe ik ubuntu herinstaleer?
<mandje> Sabine heeft toch 39 seconden gewacht. Goed zo meid. En nu gaan we het stap voor stap opvoeren.
<OerHeks> 7 minuut en 48 seconden, u is snel
<Hoi> Hallo, Ik wil graag van mijn ubuntu server een upnp renderer maken, hoe doe ik dit? DUs, ik maak mijn ubuntu aan de boxen.
<trijntje> wat is een upnp renderer?
<systeem> mediaserver
<systeem> volgens mij
<Hoi> ja
<Hoi> dat je via je telefoon muziek kan afspelen kan op je ubuntu
<trijntje> dat kan met mpd
<Timo> Staat de muziek op je telefoon of op je computer?
<Hoi> computer
<Hoi> Dankje!
<Hoi> andere vraag, hoe deel ik een map via de terminal dat ik op windows kan zien?
<Timo> Over het netwerk?
<Hoi> ja
<Timo> Samba.
<Hoi> ja dat weet ik...
<Hoi> en dan..
<Hoi> apt-get install samba
<Hoi> dan
<Timo> https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/296391-easy-samba-setup is een redelijk goede gids.
<Hoi> dankjewl
<Hoi> cannot stat ‘/etc/samba/smb.conf’: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> wel sudo gebruiken..
<Hoi> sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.bak
<Hoi> dan krijg ikcannot stat ‘/etc/samba/smb.conf’: No such file or directory
<Timo> Dan bestaat die kennelijk nog niet.
<Hoi> Ja..
<Timo> Heb je de juiste pakketten geïnstalleerd? En OerHeks, kun jij het van me overnemen? Ik moet gaan nu namelijk.
<Hoi> apt-get install samba.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install samba
<Hoi> ja.. bedoel ik
<Hoi> ik heb net remove gedaan
<Hoi> en daarna install
<Hoi> o wacht
<Hoi> in de tut leggen ze het juist uit
<Hoi> nvm
<OerHeks> Dat heeft weinig zin als je smbd service niet stopt. herstart het systeem eens
<OerHeks> sudo restart smbd
<OerHeks> eenvoudige CLI guide om smb op te zetten > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20%28Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal%29%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<Hoi> dankje
<Hoi>  sudo restart smbd restart: Unknown instance:
<OerHeks> uhh, misschien service ertussen> sudo service smbd restart
<Hoi> ja
<Hoi> dankje
<Hoi> Maar hij word nog niet gevonden in het netwerk ;(
<Hoi> wacht
<Hoi> toch wel
<Hoi> yee
<Hoi> Dankje
<OerHeks> kan een minuut duren soms ja
<Hoi> is login, het ubuntu login?
<OerHeks> nee, van de user die je aangemaakt hebt met sudo smbpasswd -a <user_name>
<Hoi> oh ja :)
<Hoi> dankje
<OerHeks> dit staat gelukkig los van elkaar.
<Hoi> :D
<Hoi> thanks voor alles
<OerHeks> have fun
<Hoi> u2
<OerHeks> foutje gelijk aangevraagd op https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20%28Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal%29%20-%20Uncomplicated%2C%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way%21
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-11
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: dit al gelezen: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/government-spying-turla-linux-trojan-found
<OerHeks> bestond al 14 jaar :+)
<lotuspsychje> gek he
<JanC> lotuspsychje: Russische NSB (ex-KGB) trojan als ik het goed begrijp?
<JanC> ook leuk: https://securelist.com/blog/security-policies/68073/destover-malware-now-digitally-signed-by-sony-certificates/
<JanC> blijkbaar hebben de aanvallers van Sony ook een *onbeveiligde* CA gevonden...
<JanC> of slecht beveiligde
<lotuspsychje> tis gek wat ze allemaal kunnen tegenwoordig
<JanC> lijkt er op dat de laatste tijd meer en meer malware van nationale "veiligheids"-diensten ontrafeld worden...
<JanC> USA/UK/Israel, Rusland, Noord-Korea (of toch duidelijk met NK als klant?), enkele private uit Italië & Duitsland die verkocht worden aan regimes allerhande (inclusief dictaturen uiteraard)
<lotuspsychje> overheden die elkaars geheimen willen
<lotuspsychje> JanC: ken je cryptome?
<lotuspsychje> moet je eens zien waat daar allemaal opstaat
<lotuspsychje> cryptome.org
<JanC> sure
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<khildin> hey ubuntu mensen.... kan iemand mij iets uitleggen over KVM hypervisor?
<khildin> ik wil op 1 server een gateway VM (pfsense) en een ubuntu server draaien
<khildin> de server heeft 2 fysieke netwerk kaarten
<khildin> kan ik nu via KVM de 2 VM's met virtuele netwerk adapters verbinden?
<khildin> en pfsense op de fysieke netwerkadapter eth0 naar buiten en Ubuntu op de interne adapter eth1 aansluiten?
<khildin> eth1 gaat dan direct naar de switch waar de rest van het LAN op aangesloten is
<systeem> kan prima
<systeem> wat is het probleem?
<khildin> thnx systeem .... weet je misschien wat duidelijke documentatie over deze specifieke situatie?
<khildin> het probleem is dat ik KVM niet zo goed ken en deze situatie wil implementeren... :)
<OerHeks> is ubuntu server alleen lokaal?
<systeem> je kan denk ik het beste beide interfaces bridgen, dan gedragen de vm's zich net alsof ze zich direct als fysieke apparaten in je netwerk bevinden
<khildin> ik heb uiteindelijk 1 gateway nodig en 1 Ubuntu server voor het lokale netwerk
<khildin> ik heb 1 fysieke server met 2 nics
<khildin> welke hypervisor ik ga gebruiken ben ik nog niet uit... als KVM dat kan... dan het liefst met kvm
<khildin> want esxi is een drama... geen client voor linux
<systeem> kvm voldoet prima :)
<khildin> en ik heb windows er al tijden geleden uitgegooid
<systeem> er is wel een ubuntu help pagina van Ubuntu, maar ik ken eerlijk gezegd de Ubuntu documenyatie niet zo goed.
<systeem> *kvm help pagina
<systeem> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<khildin> ik weet dat je in esxi de vms zo kan maken dat beiden intern met elkaar via een virtuele adapter zijn verbonden en de ene met de fysieke adapter naar buiten (de gateway) en de andere naar binnen (de ubuntu server
<khildin> wat ik dus persé wil voorkomen is dat de gateway gebypassed kan worden door netwerk clients
<khildin> verder heeft de ubuntu server (en niet de gateway) een proxyserver module... dus de ubuntu server mag ook niet gebypassed worden
<systeem> dhcp server instellen op de pfsense bak
<systeem> die de gateway uitdeelt
<khildin> ook die staat op de ubuntu server geconfigureerd
<systeem> is ook prima
<khildin> gateway is alleen voor NAT en ip tables
<khildin> ook vpn is op ubuntu server
<systeem> het maakt eigenlijk niet zoveel uit of je dat op Ubuntu of pfsense doet. Op pfsense is het alleen iets makkelijker
<systeem> en in theorie waarschijnlijk ook wat veiliger
<systeem> pfsense is gemaakt om te dienen als firewall / gateway enz.
<khildin> ik gebruik ubuntu die wat aangepast wordt door een serie van bashscripts en daardoor allerlei services automagisch geinstalleerd worden: karoshi linux schoolserver
<khildin> server is ook voor een school
<OerHeks> hmm klinkt goed, op basis van Edubuntu?
<khildin> nee op basis van ubuntu server
<khildin> http://www.linuxschools.org.uk/
<OerHeks> oke, via github, niet via launchpad helaas.
<khildin> de laatste (beta) versie van karoshi seerver heeft ook een business versie... eigenlijk een edu versie waar de automatische Samba provisioning uit is gesloopt
<khildin> maar daar gaat nog verder aan gewerkt worden
<systeem> als je op de hypervisor van elke nic een bridge maakt
<systeem> dan kun je de virtuele machines / netwerk net zo instellen als je zelf wilt
<khildin> hoe wekrt dat dan precies? wat ik wil bereiken is dat dataverkeer naar buitne (internet) vanaf het fysieke netwerk ALTIJD via de Ubuntu server verloopt en vervolgens via pfSense naar buiten... dus dat er geen mogelijkheid is dat ubuntu of pfSense gebypassed kan worden
<khildin> in vmware is dat door virtuele adapters te creeren en de VM's daarmee met elkaar te verbinden
<khildin> maar zoals gezegd... vmware heeft geen linux client dus maakt het leven er niet gemakkelijker op... :-/
<systeem> nou, als je niet wilt dat de ubuntu server wordt gebypassed dan stel je gewoon geen NAT in op de andere devices :)
<systeem> alleen op de ubuntu machine
<systeem> en op de clients stel je in dat Ubuntu de gateway is
<khildin> en op pfsense een rule dat alleen verkeer vanaf ubuntu geaccepteerd wordt om naar buiten te gaan of zo?
<systeem> inderdaad
<khildin> ik moet daar eens mee gaan spelen dan.... kijken of ik dat werkend krijg.,...
<khildin> ander alternatief zou zijn om proxmox te gebruiken.. maar ook dat ken ik niet goed...:-/
<systeem> proxmox is best mooi spul
<systeem> maar wellicht wat overkill voor wat je wilt
<systeem> als je 2 vm's wilt, zou ik een minimale hypervisor installeren
<systeem> bij voorkeur een LTS
<systeem> ik denk dat je daarmee minder omkijken hebt naar je hypervisor
<khildin> misschien dat er ooit nog een VM bijkomt (voor tests ofzo)... de server heeft 16GB geheugen en een low energy Xeon proc...
<systeem> geheugen genoeg daarvoor :)
<systeem> zouwel zorgen voor minimaal 2 schijven, in RAID 1
<systeem> (als je dat nog niet hebt)
<khildin> die zitten er ook in... :) 2 maal 1TB WD red
<systeem> klinkt goed
<khildin> nog een vraagje (KVM noob here) KVM wordt vanuit een ubuntu server install erop gezet.... is het nu een bare metal of niet?
<khildin> het liefst wil ik de ubuntu server voor 'productie' ook virtueel hebben
<systeem> niet helemaal
<systeem> maar bare metal is een beetje een soort marketing term
<systeem> esxi is immers ook half redhat
<systeem> alleen erg gestript
<khildin> dus ubuntu moet als OS eerst starten om KVM op te starten....
<systeem> yes
<systeem> je hebt dan 1 ubuntu als host, 1 als vm en 1 als pfsense
<khildin> ok... duidelijk
<systeem> vandaar dat ik aangaf om op de Ubuntu host een minimale server installatie te doen
<systeem> alleen het hoognodige erop
<systeem> dan zal je in de praktijk weinig verschil merken met esx
<khildin> eigenlijk een kale ubuntu server zonder services...
<systeem> juist
<khildin> en daar KVM op installeren
<systeem> yep
<systeem> daarna virt-manager op je laptp
<systeem> laptop
<khildin> yup
<systeem> in virt-manager kun je ook bridges aanmaken
<khildin> is er een optie om dat vanaf een windows machine te doen? (via een webbased iets bijv)>?
<khildin> of moet het dan via putty en dan via console
<systeem> schijnt van wel, met php-libvirt
<systeem> maar dat heb ik nooit gebruikt
<khildin> maar dan heb ik een httpd nodig op de server neem ik aan
<systeem> yes
<khildin> ik ga even verder inlezen... thnx so far
<systeem> ok, succes
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-12
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> khildin: Nu wel weer ;)
<khildin> mogguh
<khildin> ik heb inmiddels voldoende leesvoer om verder te kunnen.. :)
<lordievader> KVM + network bridging is fijn?
<lordievader> ?= :)
<khildin> ik heb geen idee...
<khildin> alternatief zou proxmox zijn?
<khildin> maar dan kost me dat een extra disk....
<khildin> en die heb ik eigenlijk niet
<khildin> KVM zou ik op ubuntu server kunnen gebruiken en die al als software raid1 kunnen installeren... op LVM volume de VMs aanmaken.... zoiets?...
<lordievader> Heb hier LVM draaien, iedere vm heeft zijn eigen volumen.
<lordievader> Beide network interfaces gebridged zodat de vm's er fatsoenlijk in geprikt kunnen worden.
<khildin> wat ik wil bereiken is dat lokaal verkeer niet direct naar buiten kan maar altijd via gateway VM gaat... met als detail dat de proxy op de andere VM draait dus alles moet eerst via VM1 en dan via VM2 naar buiten
<khildin> ik kan (nog) niet inschatten wat het inhoudt als de beide interfaces gebridged worden...
<khildin> ken KVM gewoon niet (genoeg)
<lordievader> khildin: Dat klinkt als een questie van routen.
<khildin> ik heb in het verleden met vmware gwerkt.. en daar maak je gewoon in beide VMs een virtuele adapter die je met elkaar verbindt. dat zou ik eigenlijk het liefst hebben...
<khildin> dus iets als: modem, eth0 naar gateway VM, virteth0 van gateway VM naar virteth1 op Ubuntu VM, eth1 naar switch/LAN
<lordievader> khildin: Moet toegeven dat ik niet heel veel ervaring heb met bridge nics, maar het lijkt mij dat je er gewoon een aan kunt maken en daar alleen de KVM nics in prikken prima werkt (dus geen physieke nic inprikken).
<khildin> bridgenic is virtueel?
<khildin> sorry dat ik noobish klink... :P
<lordievader> Err... https://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections
<khildin> ik weet niet of dat is wat ik nodig heb... eigenlijk wil ik juist een soort tunnel maken die er voor zorgt dat eth0 aan de buitenkant van mijn netwerk zit, en eth1 aan de binnenkant (soort NAT) met daartussen 2 VM's die virtueel verbonden zijn
<khildin> ik wil vermijden dat netwerkverkeer tussen VM1 en VM2 via fysieke adapters gaat
<lordievader> khildin: Als je een vm goed aan een nic wilt binden wil je die interface aan een bridge interface hangen. Via macvtap, of die andere opties kan je vm het netwerk wel zien maar de host niet. En de host de vm niet...
<lordievader> Ik had niet in gedachte om eth0 met eth1 te bridgen ;)
<khildin> dan begrijp ik het begrip bridge in de KVM wereld blijkbaar nog niet goed...
<khildin> terug aan het leesvoer maar... lol
<Maikel> KVM en bridgen?
<Maikel> Dat werkt perfect.
<lordievader> De volgende beschrijving klopt waarschijnlijk niet helemaal: maar vergelijk het met een switch waar je netwerk interfaces in prikt.
<Maikel> en ik kvm kan je heel makkelijk gaan natten en kiezen voor niet te bridgen
<Maikel> de rest is idd SNAT
<khildin> je maakt in feite een virtuele switch aan tussen de VMs... en de VMs verbind je via virtuele adapters met die vswitch? ....right?
<Maikel> jups
<khildin> dat is priecies wat ik nodig heb
<Maikel> tja, mijn interne code is niet elegant genoeg om met je delen
<khildin> de fysieke nics gebruik ik dan om naar buiten en naar fysieke netwerk te verbinden
<khildin> hebben die virtuele nics dan een eigen subnet?
<khildin> dus ik ben dan eigenlijk aan het 'dubbel natten' eth0 NAT virtsubnet eth1 NAT fysiek netwerk... zoiets
<lordievader> khildin: Dat ligt aan hoe je het insteld ;)
<khildin> hoezo? hoe kan het 'anders' dan?
<lordievader> Je hoeft niet te natten.
<khildin> als je in het achterhoofd houdt dat VM1 en VM2 tussen extern en intern _moeten_ zitten....
<khildin> en ik heb maar 2 nics en 1 fysieke server
<lordievader> gateway vm als gateway instellen voor de rest, gateway van de gateway vm is de daadwerkelijke gateway.
<khildin> vm1=gateway vm2=proxy...
<lordievader> In het scenario dat ik schets zitten die ineen ;)
<khildin> en vm2 mag niet omzeild worden via veranderen van proxyinstellingen etc
<khildin> dan moeten die request op vm1 gedropped worden (of omgeleid naar een leuke pagina waarop staat dat ze stout zijn... :) )
<Maikel> ah hypervisor->proxy->web backend
<Maikel> De klassieke opstelling
<mandje> ik ben aan het onderzoeken of het te doen is om een native ubuntu install om te zetten naar een virtuele image en dan verder als VM te gaan. iemand ervaring mee?
<ichat> waarom exporteer je niet gewoon je gebruikers naar een nieuwe machine
<lordievader> mandje: dd naar een lvm volume, volume in kvm prikken?
<mandje> ichat:  ja die mening kom je veel tegen. maak gewoon een nieuwe virtuele machine aan die je opnieuw inricht. en die weg zal ik ook zeker gaan als na onderzoek blijkt dat het anders te lastig is.
<mandje> lordievader: ik heb wel es eea ingericht met lvm volumes. ik werd er niet helemaal gelukkig van. maar als dit een route is om het gevraagde te bereiken.
<ichat> mandje,  het hangt ook wel af welke hypervisor je gebruikt - met kvm  kun je  je systeem letterlijk anders laden en doorgaan waar je gebleven was, bij xen durf ik het niet te zeggen  maar bijv vmware raad ik het gewoon ronduit af
<mandje> ik wil met kvm aan de slag.
<ichat> dan is lvm een goede stap
<mandje> om te kijken of ik het in hoofdlijnen snap: dd kopieert bit voor bit (daar is ie weer ;) ) de ubuntu partities naar een lvm image en die image kan je dan gebruiken als een 'partitie/volume' in een lvm structuur. maar wat de geconverteerde ubuntu install aan schijf verwacht en evt. niet vind? is dat op deze manier opgelost?
<lordievader> mandje: Ubuntu is flexibel. Waarschijnlijk start het vrolijk op vanaf een lvm volume.
<mandje> zie le wel. ik lees niet goed. haal lvm en kvm door elkaar. lordievader jij zegt specifiek dan je binnen kvm een lvm kunt toevoegen.  dus je hoeft helemaal niet een lvm structuur op je machine te creeeren?
<lordievader> mandje: Je host moet aan lvm doen.
<mandje> ok. tnx
<mandje> maar wat is dan het voordeel van dat converteren naar een lvm volume ipv converteren naar een virtual image?
<Maikel> lvm is de shit
<Maikel> kan je alitjd paritites oprekkenzo
<lordievader> ^ dat, lvm is fijn.
<systeem> mandje: ze zeggen dat je dan iets betere performance hebt
<lordievader> Raw images, of andere images zijn niet fijn.
<Maikel> op 1 server heb ik 5 kvm images zonder lvm
<Maikel> ik wordt er nu kaal van
<saat> draait deze site ook op ubuntu linux ?
<lordievader> Deze site? Dit is IRC, geen site...
<saat> ik heb nogeens een vraag ik zou graag met putty willen zien hoe mijn internet verbing draait enz welk commando is dat ?
<lordievader> Ik snap je vraag niet...
<lordievader> Besides, van simpel weg commando's vragen leer je niks.
<saat> nou de server draait nu is alles weer okay gelukkig maar ik moet toch kunnen zien via putty wat mijn server doet snap je
<trijntje> heeft iemand hier ervaring met scanners in ubuntu? Ik heb een scanner die via wifi aan het netwerk hangt en ik heb geen idee hoe ik die toe moet voegen in ubuntu
<saat> via internet dan
<lordievader> saat: Je doelt op server management?
<saat> ja zoiets ja
<lordievader> saat: Zoiets... misschien moet je eerst eens na gaan wat je precies wilt. Ik kan je in iedergeval vertellen dat server management een vak apart is. Ofwel dat is niet simpel 1 commando...
<saat> kjik via top zie je ook wel wat maar niet specifiek en dat zou ik graag willen
<lordievader> Maar niet specifiek wat?
<saat> de connecties wat ie doet enz of de ip adressen je ziet alleen de progamma's welke ie draait enz en de overige info dan cpu enz
<saat> oh server managment nooit van gehoort zoeen ervaren persoon ben ik ook niet met linux nl
<saat> dan houden we t maar bij top
<lordievader> saat: Unix filosofie ;) Je zoekt iets in de trant van netstat, iftop, etc.
<saat> yep
<saat> heb juist netsta gedaan nu zie ik het ip staan links van mijn server dan waarmee ie naar buiten gaat en de poort en rechts zie ik ook ip adressen staan en daarachter bvtime wait enz
<saat> en etsablished enz
<lordievader> Met de default opties wel ja. Lees de man page zou ik zeggen ;)
<saat> de wat op forum
<saat> k in iedergeval bedankt voor de hulp kom erwel uit
<trijntje> zo krijg je dus linux botnets ;)
<lordievader> Door manpages te lezen? :P
<lordievader> Ach zolang ie niet te veel op zijn router open gooit...
<commandoline> Binnenkort gaat Ubuntu NL voor de internationale herverificatie, zie voor meer info: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=83520.msg935513#msg935513
<Fermata> commandoline: welke vragen kunnen we verwachten?
<commandoline> Fermata: Vragen over de wikipagina hierover (linkje komt eraan), we weten dat de belangrijkste dingen er echter op staan door eerdere communicatie met de LoCo Council.
<commandoline> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<commandoline> Het is dus meer voor de zekerheid en om wat interesse te tonen vanuit de LoCo, zoals ik het nu inschat.
<Fermata> Ah, duidelijk.
<Fermata> Het vergadermoment valt midden in een tentamen, dat is wat jammer. :(
<Cugel> Ik had nog nooit van http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org/ gehoord. Dom.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-13
<Michel_> Beste allen. Wie kan mij even helpen?
<Michel_> FireFox heeft een oude plugin van Adobe Flash. Nu wordt ik doorverwezen naar de site van Adobe en nu weet ik niet wat ik moet downloaden en  HOE te installeren...
<Maikel> :)
<Maikel> Ain't that funny, isn't?
<ichat> is flash niet gewoon onderdeel van ubuntu-restricted extra's ?
<ichat> ik moet zeggen dat ik pepperflash gebruik - dus al een hele tijd geen adobe meer hoeven installeren
<Michel_> FF komt met de melding: "FF heeft voorkomen dat de verouderde plug-in Adobe Flash op ubuntu-nl.org wordt uitgevoerd
<trijntje> Michel_: probeer eens gewoon updates voor ubuntu te installeren
<Michel_> Heb Ubuntu 12.04. De Upgrade naar 14.04 (heb ik de nrs goed?) lukt niet. Ik krijg de melding dat mijn systeem het niet aankan ...
<Michel_> installatie is afgebroken...
<trijntje> updates, niet upgrades
<trijntje> in de terminal:
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<trijntje> dat installeert de laatste updates voor ubuntu, je hoeft daarvoor niet naar de laatste versie van ubuntu te upgraden
<Michel_> Alle Updates zijn geinstalleerd: 0 verwijderd - bijgewerkt - De PC is dus compleet 'Up tot date '....
<Michel_> Maar nix van Flash..
<Maikel> nope
<Maikel> DAt wordt lastig he
<Maikel> Dan moet je zelf via adobe die evil flash installeren. Ik vind het wel rustig ff zonder
<Michel_> Snap even niet wat je bedoelt met evil flash ..
<trijntje> dat is raar, ubuntu zou flash gewoon up to date moeten houden
<Maikel> Nee, zelfde fout genereerd debian. Flash heeft gewoon teveel lekken en debian + ubuntu kan dat niet bij bijbenen.
<trijntje> Michel_: wat zie je als je dit in de terminal plakt?
<trijntje> dpkg -l flashplugin-installer | tail -n 1
<trijntje> want ik krijg geen melding bij youtube op ubuntu
<Michel_> Flasplugin installer - 11.2.202.359ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Michel_> verder niets
<trijntje> hm, ik heb 11.2.202.425ubuntu0.14.10.1, maar ik weet niet of dat betekend dat die van jouw verouderd is
<Michel_> Zou het helpen om FF opnieuw te installeren?
<trijntje> nee, ik denk dat je gewoon geduld moet hebben totdat de update voor 12.04 beschikbaar komt
<trijntje> hm, volgens deze site zou 12.04 de laatste moeten hebben
<trijntje> 11.2.202.425ubuntu0.14.10.1
<trijntje> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flashplugin
<trijntje> kan je proberen het pakket flashplugin-downloader te installeren?
 * trijntje is even weg
<Michel_> Pfff moet eerst synaptic installeren. Nou, heb ik gedaan. Nu kan ik pas de Flash Plugin Installer installeren. Alleen HOE doe ik dat?
<Michel_> kZie geen Instal-knop of zo...
<Michel_> Pff snap er echt geen zak meer van!
<Michel_> Het wordt een Mac Mini of een Win8.1 systeem....
<trijntje> welja
<trijntje> het is zeldzaam dat een halve minuut geduld je een paar honderd euro uitspaart ;)
<Rickymundo> Goedemiddag
<systeem> alo
<Kebabfish> oi
<Rickymundo> Wellicht een interessante case voor iemand die mij zou willen kunnen helpen... Ik heb een VPS draaien met Ubuntu Server. Ik ben overigens geen specialist maar ben in de afgelopen maanden me erin gaan verdiepen en vind het stukken prachtiger dan Windows. However, ik heb nu PPTP geïnstalleerd maar krijg met geen mogelijkheid verbinding vanaf mijn laptop noch mijn iPhone ( via 4G ). I'm stuck....
<Rickymundo> meerdere handleidingen gevolgd, youtube films, ik doe EXACT hetzelfde ( of blijkbaar toch niet ... ) but no luck
<systeem> wat zeggen de logs?
<Rickymundo> Nou komen we dus op een puntje waar ik niet zo'n ster in ben zeg maar. Hoe kan ik de logs uitlezen?
<Rickymundo> :$
<Rickymundo> Laat ik het zo zeggen, ik weet niet welke ik uit zou moeten lezen.
<Rickymundo> Het is me overigens wél gelukt om Mysql draaiende te krijgen, alsmede Apache, UFW en Fail2ban
<systeem> je zou in /var/logs kunnen kijken
<Rickymundo> daar ben ik maar er staan best veel bestanden en geen enkele in relatie met PPTP
<Rickymundo> Zelf denk ik dat het te maken heeft met rc.local
<Rickymundo> iptables, ik weet niet zo goed wat ik daar moet invoeren. Iedere tut schrijft ETH0 maar bij mij heet die anders ( venet0:0 ) maar dan raak ik een beetje de draad kwijt
<Rickymundo> En bij pptpd.conf dien je een localip te vermelden en een remoteip. Localip, is dat het ip adres van de VPS zelf? ( bij mij 84.2xx.xxx.xxx )
<Rickymundo> ......
<systeem> Rickymundo: welke tut heb je gevolgd?
<systeem> en wat voor VPS heb je?
<systeem> venet0:0 lijkt op openvz...
<Rickymundo> Deze tut: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-setup-your-own-vpn-with-pptp
<Rickymundo> vps Level 1 van Strato
<systeem> heb je "modprobe ppp_mppe" gedaan?
<Rickymundo> WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<Rickymundo> :(
<systeem> ?
<systeem> maw...
<Rickymundo> foutmelding als ik dat commando uitvoer
<Maikel> Het wordt niet meer gewaardeerd maar werkt nog wel afaik
<mandje> als je een lvm structuur opzet in linux. moet die linux install dan persee in een primary partition geinstalleerd zijn misschien?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, moet je de physical volume inderdaad aan begin van de hdd staan
<OerHeks> mandje: nee, hier zie je dat sda1 als boot is geconfigureerd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM en lvm begint op sda2
<frrank> hallo
<frrank> op mijn laptop zit een hdmi aansluiting  als ik  deze nu aansluit   heb   weiliswaar beeld  en in de juiste resolutie maar ziet het als 2  buro bladen
<frrank> ik zoou willen dat het  gecloond word ( films   kijken   van laptop op tv)
<frrank> kan de instellingen hiet niet voor vinden
<jpjacobs> dat gaat. open de instellingen, displays, en daar kan je kiezen voor uitgebreid of gecloond beeld
<frrank> gebruik kubuntu 14 4
<OerHeks> misschien gaat dat pas na videodriver installatie?
<OerHeks> dan krijg je wel deze keuze, denk ik >> http://i.stack.imgur.com/KSDUh.png
<frank____> oerheks , ben ik weer
<frank____> ik heb wel monitor instellingen , maar krijg geen keuze menu voor meerdere schermen
<OerHeks> check eens bij 'drivers' of er iets beschikbaar is?
<ynze> Nog goedenavond.
<frank____> in software center?
<OerHeks> hoi ynze
<ynze> hoi OerHeks.
<ynze> Eenvoudige vraag vanaf een Windows 8.1 notebook: http://www.computeroutlet.nl/laptops/hewlett-packard-nc6000-het-ideale-kado.html
<OerHeks> System Settings Menu >“Driver Manager for Kubuntu”
<ynze> Is dat wat met de laatste versie Ubuntu?
<ynze> aha.
<OerHeks> ynze, single core, niet doen, dan heb je waarschijnlijk geen youtube enzo
<ynze> OerHeks: Duidelijk. Ander voorstel?
<OerHeks> niks kopen, pas volgend jaar
<ynze> :-) nog een maand met deze Notebook dus...
<ynze> of hierbij Ubuntu installeren. mem nu 2 Gb (verhoogd).
<OerHeks> vroeger ging die dell d520 van 159 nog wel, maar is nu ook te zwak met gma 950
<ynze> Duidelijk. Vooruitgang kost ook wat.
<ynze> Nou, tot volgend jaar en dank voor de tip!!!
<ynze> Groeten!
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<frank____> kreeg melding van update        bla bla extra functionaliteit    eerst maar ff doen
<mandje> OerHeks: bedankt voor de link. heel instructief. het komt ook weer boven bij me.. /boot en de swap partitie buiten lvm houden. ja natuurlijk.  goh, dat was met de eerste install van ubuntu die ik deed, 7.10 ofzo, dat ik me meteen op dat lvm verhaal gooide.
<OerHeks> ik baal dat mijn i3 niet meer boot, die heeft 6 gb werkgeheugen :-( ideaal om te klooien
<mandje> ja das jammer.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-14
<chousein> hey hoe kun jij programmas op linux installeren
<lotuspsychje> chousein: welke programma's
<newlid> Goeiemorgen
<newlid> ik ben een beginneling en heb linux 12.04 geinstaleerd en nu mis ik het pakket mc
<newlid> ik doe dan apt-get install mc en kan die geen pakket vinden
<newlid> ik zie wel dat er 52 pakketten updates zijn en doe ik apt-get update dan gaat die niet updaten
<newlid> en 38 upgrade maar ik weet niet wat dat betekent
<maikel> Apt-get upgrade -y
<maikel> Doe die eens
<newlid> Pakket mc is niet beschikbaar, hoewel er naar verwezen wordt door een ander pakket. Mogelijk betekent dit dat het pakket ontbreekt, verouderd is, of enkel beschikbaar is van een andere bron
<newlid> dit krijg ik
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-07
<TheEagerPadawan> is er een manier om te weten welke pakketen er allemaal geinstaleerd zijn die integregeren op de cli
<TheEagerPadawan> zoals bv. srm en nethogs
<lordievader> Ik denk niet dat er iets in de pakket meta data zit die dit aangeeft.
<TheEagerPadawan> zou gewoon handig zijn om te weten wat er allemaal voor handen is qua non standard cli commands
<OerHeks> welke zijn niet op 1 of andere manier te integreren via cmd? die lijst is zeer kort denk ik
<lordievader> Wat bedoel je met standaard cli command? Bash built-ins?
<TheEagerPadawan> ik bedoel packages die enkel me valt te communiceren via de cli
<TheEagerPadawan> zoals bevoorbeeld nethogs (voor te kijken wat de bandwidth verbruiks is per pid) en srm (voor het "veilig" (sic) verwijderen van gegevens)
<SCHAAP137> denk dat het zeer afhankelijk is waar je grenzen trekt, om zo'n lijst op te kunnen stellen
<TheEagerPadawan> current build - prepackaged ubuntu - gui = all the rest
<TheEagerPadawan> more or less
<TheEagerPadawan> zeer kort door de bocht
<SCHAAP137> dat wordt vrij ingewikkeld denk ik
<TheEagerPadawan> maar het zou wel handig zijn om te weten natuurlijk ;)
<SCHAAP137> je zou met een bash oneliner alle executables kunnen listen, die stuk voor stuk uitvoeren, lezen wat er naar stdout gaat, op een slimme manier "meten" of het een cli-gebaseerde werking heeft, elk programma ook weer beëindigen, de resultaten verzamelen, en daar een overzicht van produceren als output
<SCHAAP137> en dat dan steeds bijwerken, met een crontab oid
<TheEagerPadawan> naive manier zou gewoon dpkg -l zijn
<SCHAAP137> maar, TheEagerPadawan, wat zou de toegevoegde waarde hiervan zijn? welke extra informatie bemachtig je die je normaliter niet of heel moeilijk zou kunnen vinden?
<TheEagerPadawan> weten welke programmer's er geinstalleerd zijn naast die grafische
<SCHAAP137> 't zijn wel gigantisch veel losse executables :P
<SCHAAP137> 1 willekeurige letter typen, TAB,
<lordievader> Want een lijst van programmas waarvan je niet weet wat ze doen heeft nut?
<lordievader> Het lijkt mij beter om de andere weg te bewandelen: dit wil ik doen -> welk programma is hier handig voor.
<SCHAAP137> het is denkik niet relevant of een executable wel of niet grafisch is, dat maakt (indien je geïnformeerd bent over wat je hebt en wat het doet) niets uit
<SCHAAP137> de werking is dan immers bekend, of iig te raadplegen
<SCHAAP137> README bestanden, --help opties
<SCHAAP137> of documentatie in z'n algemeen
<SCHAAP137> <TheEagerPadawan> maar het zou wel handig zijn om te weten natuurlijk ;) << dat is maar de vraag, of jij ziet iets wat ik niet zie :P
<TheEagerPadawan> ooit iemand opgelet hoeveel fonts er eigenlijk geinstaleerd zijn met ubuntu die  je eigenlijk niet nodig hebt
<pjotter> Tja, ik kan er niet mee zitten hoor. Beetje kezue is niet verkeerd toch?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-08
<JanC> definieer "niet nodig"
<JanC> ik vind het erg handig als ik kan zien welke schrift een website gebruik, zelfs zonder dat ik de taal begrijp...
<JanC> gebruikt
<OerHeks> hoe meer fonts hoe beter
<SCHAAP137> true
<robb_nl> ehh?... nah.... fonts zijn alleen maar eyecandy... het gaat om de inhoud.... (behalve comic sans, motto: burn it with fire... gebruik zou per definitie levenslang moeten opleveren)
<hans_> hi guys
<Kebabfish> hoi
<hans_> kan jij me misschien heplen
<hans_> kan ik de tekst kleur in spotify verandern
<hans_> met een donker theme zie je niets in de search k=panel
<Kebabfish> ach, net te laat
<robb_nl> goh... die is wel erg ongeduldig
<lordievader> robb_nl: Dat zijn ze allemaal...
<robb_nl> is dat zo?.... alleen de MS klantjes toch?.. ;P
<lordievader> Dat weet ik niet, ze zijn weg voordat ik dat kan vragen :P
<robb_nl> hehe
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-09
<jamal-nador> hey
<BerryH> Goedemiddag. Zou iemand mij kunnen helpen met een probleem met mijn eth0 internetverbinding? Ik heb het probleem dat mijn wifi verbinding wel werkt maar als ik mijn wifi uitzet en ik gebruik de ethernet verbinding dan heb ik geen internet meer...
<BerryH> Ik heb al wat network services herstart en dergelijke en op internet gezocht maar ik kan no geen oplossing vinden
<BerryH> Dit is de inhoud van de interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13856143/
<Menneke49> Hallo,
<Menneke49> Kan ik "met goede vooruitzichten" Ubuntu 14.04 LTS installeren op een laptop Acer Travelmate5330 met celeron 2.00 GHz en met 4 GB RAM?
<BerryH> Goedenavond.Zou iemand mij kunnen helpen met een probleem met mijn eth0 internetverbinding? Ik heb het probleem dat mijn wifi verbinding wel werkt maar als ik mijn wifi uitzet en ik gebruik de ethernet verbinding dan heb ik geen internet meer...
<BerryH> Ik heb al wat network services herstart en dergelijke en op internet gezocht maar ik kan no geen oplossing vinden
<BerryH> Dit is de inhoud van de interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13856143/
<OerHeks> in ubuntu/unity kan het zijn dat 'wired' networks uitgeschakeld staat in de networkmanager rechts bovenaan
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-10
<robb_nl> Niet direct Ubuntu maar toch: iemand los op mysql? Ik wil een mysql user aanmaken via mysqladmin. Is dit mogelijk? (syntax?) Dit omdat ik een bash installatie script maak voor een specifieke applicatie.
<robb_nl> nm... heb iets gevonden dat denk ik wel te gebruiken is. http://jetpackweb.com/blog/2009/07/20/bash-script-to-create-mysql-database-and-user/
<OerHeks> AniByte, fix je connectie ajb
<AniByte> Men VPN doet raar
<Noel> goedenavond
<Guest16665> hi
<Guest16665> weet iemand hoe je je tar.gz files kan installeren?
<Guest16665> can some help me how to install tar.gz files?
<OerHeks> dubbel klikken, dan opent fileroller, en kan je ze 'extracten'
<Guest16665> en na het extracten?
<Guest16665> ik heb niet zoveel ervaring met ubuntu
<Guest16665> ik gebruik al jaren Windows, maar zou grg overschakelen naar ubuntu
<OerHeks> dan kijk je in de readme, of de site waar je die tar.gz vandaan hebt?
<Guest16665> daar staat dan hoe je moet installeren?
<OerHeks> meestal wel. dat ligt aan de maker
<Guest16665> en indien niet?
<OerHeks> dan vraag ik me af waar je mee bezig bent.
<Guest16665> heb niet veel erv. met ubuntu...
<lordievader> In Ubuntu is het zelden nodig om dingen van source te installeren.
<lordievader> Beter om software uit de repositories te halen.
<OerHeks> dat als 1e idd.
<OerHeks> en zomaar iets van het net plukken zonder fatsoenlijke manual, mja..
<Guest16665> is niet zomaar van het internet plukken
<OerHeks> Tot nu toe is het onbekend wat die tar.gz moet zijn.
<Guest16665> is voor een belgium eid installeren, middleware
<Guest16665> en dat is een tar.gz file
<OerHeks> ah oke, de identificatiemodule, als het goed is, is daar een .be handleiding van ..
<Guest16665> ok
<Guest16665> is het stom om van windows 10 naar ubuntu over te schakelen?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Eid  en http://askubuntu.com/questions/571850/how-to-setup-belgian-eid-ubuntu-14-04 http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/utiliser_carte_identite_electronique_belge
<Guest16665> dank je
<OerHeks> overstappen is niet slecht, al kan windows handig zijn voor bios updates ofzo
<OerHeks> ge kan het naarst elkaar installeren
<Guest16665> heb dat  ooit  is gedaan, maar dat lukte eigenlijk niet zo goed
<Guest16665> ik merk wel, dat er meer en meer mensen linux distro gebruiken
<Guest16665> welke versie van ubuntu kan k best gebruiken?
<robb_nl> dat is net zo'n vraag als: welke citroen of bmw kan ik het beste rijden?
<Guest16665> lol das waar
<robb_nl> als je de laatste versie neemt zit je wel vast aan iedere 6 maanden een update van je hele systeem
<robb_nl> ikzelf geef de voorkeur aan LTS (long term support)
<OerHeks> lubuntu 512 mb, xubuntu 1 gb, ubuntu-[gnome,unity] en kubuntu  2gb + fatsoenlijke videokaart
<robb_nl> de huidige versie met LTS is 14.04
<OerHeks> ik zou ze allemaal proberen.
<OerHeks> mja, elke desktop onder de knie krijgen kost gewoon tijd.
<robb_nl> op LTS versie kan je overigens ook al die verschillende desktop omgevingen installeren
<OerHeks> ja, lts stabiel is dan wel weer handig ja
<Guest16665> dank je voor de info
<robb_nl> succes
<Guest16665> mercikes
<Guest16665> gebruik jij alang ubuntu? robb?
<robb_nl> de rien... ;)
<Guest16665> :)
<robb_nl> redelijk lang ja,.... sinds 2009
<robb_nl> en sinds 2011 ook de dualboot eraf geknikkerd
<Guest16665> dualboot vind ik niet zo geslaagd
<Guest16665> ik denk wel dat ubuntu wel stabiler is dan W10
<robb_nl> je kan altijd nog virtualbox installeren en daar een ander OS proberen... (bijv windows)
<robb_nl> of KVM...
<Guest16665> KVM?
<Guest16665> ben 14.04 aan downloaden
<Guest16665> ik zeker nog terug mercikes alvast voor de info
<OerHeks> kernel virtualisatie managment, zit al ingebakken.
<Guest16665> thanks
<BerryH> Goedenavond. Is er iemand beschikbaar die mij kan helpen bij een internet verbindingsprobleem?
<lordievader> BerryH: Wellicht als je je probleem uitlegt dat iemand je kan helpen.
<BerryH> Ik heb het probleem dat mijn wifi verbinding wel werkt maar als ik mijn wifi uitzet en ik gebruik de ethernet verbinding dan heb ik geen internet meer...
<BerryH> Ik heb al wat network services herstart en dergelijke en op internet gezocht maar ik kan no geen oplossing vinden
<BerryH> Dit is de inhoud van de interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13856143/
<BerryH> Ik als leek heb het vermoeden dat het iets met ipv6 te maken heeft..
<BerryH> dit is de output van ip address:http://paste.ubuntu.com/13900397/
<lordievader> Hoe ziet dat ^ plaatje eruit als je ethernet gebruikt?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-11
<menneke49> wie helpt mij met de insdtall van thunderbird in lubuntu?
<menneke49> insdtall=install
<SCHAAP137> menneke49: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<newby> Kan ik hier vragen stellen over ubuntu permissions?
<JanC> je kan alle vragen over Ubuntu stellen
<JanC> wacht wel even nadien to iemand het ziet die kan antwoorden
<JanC> tot*
<newby> Ik ben permissions en groups aan het proberen te begrijpen. Bij ftp clients als filezilla kan je groepsrechten instellen bijvoorbeeld 770  op welke groepen wordt dit dan toegepast, op alle groepen van de gebruiker?
<newby> dan heb ik het specifiek over 7"7"0 ( middelste 7 de rechten voor groepen)
<Maikel> Owner group other
<Maikel> Google ff. Dit is fundementele kennis
<newby> Dat weet ik  dat snap ik ook maar ik begreip niet wat group inhoud bij permission, een user kan toch in meerdere groepen zitten?
<newby> *begrijp
<OerHeks> ja
<newby> heb al een aantal artikelen gelezen maar geen een legt dat uit
<newby> Voor welke groep wijzig je de permissions dan als er meerdere zijn?
<OerHeks> ligt eraan wat die groepen inhouden
<newby> zeg dat ik in gebruiker u1 ben en ik zit in g1, g2, g3 i ben de owner en zet de permissions op 740, welke groepen hebben dan alleen read?
<newby> waar g1, g2 ,g3 groepen zijn
<OerHeks> dat weten we niet,wie er lid zijn van g1 g2 en g3
<newby> laten we zeggen u1 en u2
<OerHeks> alleen alle niet-eigenaren hebben alleen read in die 2 groepen
<newby> dus tijdens het instellen heeft het effect op alle groepen waar de gebruiker lid van is?
<newby> of alle groepen
<OerHeks> nee, op de groep(en) die jij veranderd
<newby> Wat als er meerder groepen een folder beheren?
<Maikel> Negin
<Maikel> Begin makkelijk
<OerHeks> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/36845/the-beginners-guide-to-managing-users-and-groups-in-linux/
<Maikel> Jou ding kan opgelost worden met aclsl
<newby> Daar wordt het niet in uitgelegd oerheks
<OerHeks> ACL kost je een paar maanden, maar is ook niet zo moeilijk als het lijkt http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/HelpOnAccessControlLists
<newby> Oke bedankt, ik zal eens naar aclsl gaan kijken. heb het ook op eli5 geplaatst
<lordievader> newby: Als je een chmod 770 op een folder uitvoerd krijgt de groep die die folder owned rwx rechten op die folder.
<OerHeks> en den groep.
<JanC> er komt binnenkort iets anders ipv ACLs
<lordievader> Namelijk?
<JanC> lordievader: meer correct is dat er een beter alternatief komt voor POSIX ACLs (wat meestal bedoeld wordt met "ACLs" op linux file systems), dat compatibel(er) is met NFSv4 & SMB/CIFS ACLs, namelijk RichACLs
<JanC> https://lwn.net/Articles/661357/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-12
<george_> ik heb elke keer problemen met java als ik het geplaatst heb dam is het binnen een week er weer af te zijn  hoe kan dat nu
<george_> ik gebruikt java in spelletjes bij spigo.nl
<OerHeks> je moet dat toestaan, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-allow-java-trusted-sites en je moet de laatste hebben , Java Version 8 Update 66 Build 18 or later  ofzohttps://java.com/en/download/help/firefox_java.xml
<OerHeks> dus dan zal er wel weer een update zijn geweest
<george_> dat heb ik gedaan hij geeft ook aan dat het gedonwload is maar als ik een week gespeelt heb is hij weer weg
<OerHeks> alsje allecookies wist, dan moet je het weer instellen lijkt me
<OerHeks> verder zou ik het niet weten wat er mis is.. en/of het fout is
 * OerHeks is java-vrij
<OerHeks> & flash
 * lotuspsychje ook niet
<george_> ja dat weet ik ook als ik dat gedaan heb kan ik twee spelletjes spellen maar dat is het
<OerHeks> owww
<OerHeks> je moet een goud profiel kopen
<OerHeks> dan kan je lekker speelen :-D
<OerHeks> http://www.spigo.nl/Guests/faq/
<george_> java heeft zelf een hulp lijn maar daar shciet ik ook al niets mee op
<george_> ik ben goud speller
<george_> dus daar leg het ook niet aan
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-12
<SCHAAP137> RichardR_, https://support.mozilla.org/nl/kb/nieuwe-agendas-aanmaken#w_google-agenda_2
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-14
<Bonerhead> Goedemiddag
<Bonerhead> Ik ben nieuw op dit forum, ik ben op zoek naar een linux expert die mij wil en kan helpen met een installatieprobleem
<Bonerhead> I'm back again
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-12
<sammi>  hallo allemaal
<lordievader> o/
<fiet> \o
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-13
<remy> nah.. ?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-16
<pacecal> hai
<pacecal> ik ben opzoek naar iemand die mij kan helpen om een entry te maken in het grub2 menu
<pacecal> ik heb een image gemaakt
<pacecal> via disk
<pacecal> en wil deze direct kunnen restoren
<pacecal> vanuit het opstartmenu > grub2
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-17
<Border> ik brobeer ubuntu op mijn laptop te zetten. allen na dat ik de taal heb gekozen. krijg ik alleen maar text en daar blijft hij gewoon opstaan.
#ubuntu-nl 2019-12-12
<perre_vl> ( poging 2 )
<perre_vl> ah :D
<perre_vl> goeienavond
<perre_vl> zonder registratie werkt da gelijk nie
<perre_vl> korte vraag: als ik m'n vpn verbind surf ik naar het ip tap0 adapter om een website te bekijken.
<perre_vl> kan ik ergens iets instellen dat ik na het verbinden naar bijvoorbeeld vpn.lan kan surfen in plaats van da ik constant da ip moet ingeven ?
<perre_vl> ubuntu 18.04 cli
<perre_vl> nog vergeten te vermelden
<perre_vl> er verbinden meerdere clients
<perre_vl> en iedereen die verbonden is behoud zijn/haar/whatever publiek ip van de eigen provider
<perre_vl> verbinden gaat met openvpn
#ubuntu-nl 2019-12-13
 * perre_vl rammelt ies met het kanaal
<perre_vl> ^^
<perre_vl> vree stillekes éh hier :)
<SimonNL> vree wel ja
<perre_vl> how screenie maken :D
<SimonNL> prt scr   toets or print screen
<perre_vl> kent gij wat af van vpn & dns ?
<SimonNL> of*
<SimonNL> niks
<perre_vl> alt + printscreen ( enkel het venster )
<SimonNL> kan zijn
<SimonNL> gebruik zelf screenshot app
<SimonNL> etens tijd  \o
<perre_vl> laat het smaken
<SimonNL_Afk> gaat lukken
<perre_vl> top :)
<perre_vl> en heeft het gesmaakt ?
<SimonNL> ja zeker, frieten smaken altijd
<SimonNL> \o/
<SimonNL> elke vrijdag open
<Maikel> heren/dames dit is het officeele kanaal. DIt mag hier niet!
<Maikel> Gaarne naar het offtopic kanaal
<SimonNL> sorry kanaal
<perre_vl> 'k hang al +24 uur aan de lijn :)
<perre_vl> wachtend op een antwoord
<perre_vl> dus een korte chitchat is wel niet zo erg denk ik
<perre_vl> ah
<perre_vl> en 'k ben al aan de 4de dag om het opgelost te krijgen
<Maikel> perre_vl: Wiki arch
<Maikel> lees openvpn en pki structuur. Succes. Staat erg goed beschreven.
<Maikel> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenVPN
<perre_vl> 'k heb het ff snel overlezen
<perre_vl> dit is het enige wat ik opmerk wat ik nog niet gedaan heb
<perre_vl> To use DNS settings provided by the VPN connection add dns-priority=-1 (ipv4 section) to the file located at /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/your_vpn_name, where your_vpn_name is the name of your VPN connection.
#ubuntu-nl 2019-12-14
<perre_vl> als ik een map vanop een 2de harde schijf mount naar een map op de eerste harde schijf dan komt de data die ik in die map zet toch op de 2de schijf éh ?
<perre_vl> ik heb het idee dat ie de data dubbel aan het tellen / plaatsen is
<perre_vl> 'k heb mount --bind gebruikt
<perre_vl> anders was de map niet zichtbaar in de ftp ( chrooted users )
<perre_vl> dns is en blijft toch maar ne nest zenne :)
#ubuntu-nl 2019-12-15
<perre_vl> g'middag
